# China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) | Power Plants



## ghazi52

China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) | Power Plants

*CPEC-Energy Priority Projects*

*Project Name* .............................*MW........* *Estimated Cost(US$ M)* 


1...... 2×660 MW Coal-fired Power Plants at Port Qasim Karachi 1320 1912.2 
2...... Suki Kinari Hydropower Station, Naran,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa 870 1707 
3...... Sahiwal 2x660MW Coal-fired Power Plant, Punjab 1320 1912.2 
4..... Engro Thar Block II 2×330 MW Coal fired Power Plant 
TEL 1×330MW Mine Mouth Lignite Fired Power Project at Thar Block-II, Sindh, 
ThalNova 1×330MW Mine Mouth Lignite Fired Power Project at Thar Block-II, Sindh, 660 
497.7
Surface mine in block II of Thar Coal field, 3.8 million tons/year 1,470
5....... Hydro China Dawood Wind Farm(Gharo, Thatta) 49.5 112.65
6....... 300MW Imported Coal Based Power Project at Gwadar, Pakistan 300 
7..... Quaid-e-Azam 1000 MW Solar Park (Bahawalpur) Quaid-e-Azam 300 
600 1,302 
8...... UEP Wind Farm (Jhimpir, Thatta) 99 250
9...... Sachal Wind Farm (Jhimpir, Thatta) 49.5 134 
10..... SSRL Thar Coal Block-I 6.8 mtpa &SEC Mine Mouth Power Plant(2×660MW) 1320 
11..... Karot Hydropower Station 720 1698.26 
12..... Three Gorges Second Wind Power Project 49.5 49.5 150 
13..... CPHGC 1,320 MW Coal-fired Power Plant, Hub,Balochistan 1320 1912.2 
14...... Matiari to Lahore ±660 kV HVDC Transmission Line Project 1658.34 
...........Matiari (Port Qasim) —Faisalabad Transmission Line Project 1,500 
15...... Thar Mine Mouth Oracle Power Plant ( 1320 MW) & surface mine 1320 Yet to be determined

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## ghazi52

More than 70 percent work completed on the 870 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project under CPEC

The 870 MW Suki Kinari hydropower project, one of the key energy projects of the China-Pakistan *Economic Corridor (CPEC)*, has achieved 70 percent completion. The project is expected to produce 3,081 GWh million units per year. The project is key as far as the promotion of renewable energy is concerned, and is being operated by the China Gezhouba Group Corporation, on a Build-Operate-Transfer basis.

It is the largest hydro independent power producer in Pakistan, expected to generate 3,081 GWh million units per year,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim

.














Sahiwal 2x660 MW Coal-fired Power Plant, Punjab








Hydro China Dawood Wind Farm(Gharo, Thatta)












http://cpec.gov.pk/energy

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Sunan

Thank you Nawaz Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*ENERGY Projects under China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC *

9 projects completed so far-producing 5320 MW electricity with investment of US $7.9 Bn providing jobs to 5000 Pakistanis.8 more projects under construction for 4470 MW electricity investing another US $ 9.55 Bn providing jobs to 15227 Pakistanis


Details of Power Plants Completed under CPEC

1. 1320 MW #Sahiwal Coal Power Plant #Punjab
2. 1320 MW #PortQasim Coal Power Plant #Karachi #Sindh
3. 1320 MW #Hub Coal Power Plant Hub #Balochistan
4. 660 MW #Thar Coal Power Plant #Tharparkar Sindh
5. 400 MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Power Plant #Bahawalpur Punjab
6. 49.5 MW Hydro #China Dawood Wind Power Plant #Gharo #Thatta Sindh
7. 99 MW UEP Wind Farm #Jhimpir Thatta Sindh
8. 49.5 MW Sachal Wind Farm Jhimpir Thatta Sindh
9. 100 MW Three Gorges 2nd & 3rd Wind Power Project





















.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SSRL Thar Coal Block-I 6.8 mtpa & Power Plant(2×660MW) (Shanghai Electric)


*LOS issued (Under Financial Closing)*
*First Unit (660 MW) is targeted by Aug 2022*
*COD of complete project is targeted by Feb 2023*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Station | April 2020 Progress*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*The Suki kinari Hydropower Project is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KP.*

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters, and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Project.........* *Karot Hydropower Station

*
Primary Energy Input.......... Hydel
Technology........................ Hydel
Installed Capacity............... (MW) 720
Location............................. River Jehlum
Province Dual boundary of District Rawalpindi, Punjab & District Kotli, AJK, River Jhelum
Estimated Cost ...................(US $ Million) 1698.26
Executing Company / Sponsors........................ Karot Power Company Ltd. (KPCL) / CSAIL/ CTGI /CTG (China Three Gorges)
Financing................ Independent Power Producer (IPP)



Project Progress Update


*Land acquisition award done*.
*Enviromental NOC issued: 14th July 2015*
*EPC Stage Tariff: 28th April 2016*
*Financial Close achieved on 22nd February 2017*
*Construction of access road/bridge, concrete batching plant, diversion tunnel and spillway, etc. are in process.*
*Work initiated through equity – 50% civil works completed.*
*Expected Commercial Operation Date (COD) December 2021.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Karot Hydropower Project is a 720 MW run-of-river project to be built on the Jhelum River, Rawalpindi district. 
720 MW Karot_Hydro Power_Project Powerhouse and Intake 
#China #Pakistan Economic Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday signed a Rs442 billion contract with a joint venture of China Power and Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) for the construction of the *Diamer-Bhasha dam.*

The Chinese state-run firm holds 70 per cent and the FWO, a commercial arm of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, 30pc share in the consortium. The contract covers construction of a diversion system, main dam, access bridge and the* 21MW Tangir hydropower project.*

The eight million acre feet (MAF) reservoir with 272-metre height will be the tallest roller compact concrete (RCC) dam in the world. It will have a spillway, 14 gates and five outlets for flushing out silt. The diversion system involves two tunnels and a diversion canal — all three having one kilometre length each. The bridge — a box girder structure — under the contract will be constructed downstream of the dam structure while the 21MW power plant will be built to meet energy requirements of the project during construction.

Prime Minister Imran Khan was briefed on the progress of the project a couple of days ago. The construction work on dam will begin in a couple of weeks.

Wapda chairman says *Diamer-Bhasha* project will be completed in 2028

Diamer-Bhasha dam project chief executive officer Amir Bashir Chaudhry and authorised representative of China Power Yang Jiandu signed the agreement on behalf of the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) and the joint venture, respectively. Water Resources Minister Faisal Vawda, Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing, Water Resources Secretary Mohammad Ashraf, Wapda chairman retired Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain, Pakistan Army engineer-in-chief Lt Gen Moazzam Ejaz and FWO director general Maj Gen Kamal Azfar attended the signing ceremony.

The Wapda chairman expressed the hope that the Diamer-Bhasha dam would be completed as per the timelines to cope with the increasing water and electricity requirements of the country. The dam project with a total financial outlay of about Rs1,406.5bn would be completed in 2028, he said.

The total financial outlay includes land acquisition and resettlement, confidence building measures for social uplift of the local people, construction of dam and power houses.

Gen Hussain said the project would have a gross storage capacity of 8.1 MAF and power generation capacity of 4,500MW, with an annual generation of 18.1bn units. However, the electromechanical and power generation project would be taken up separately at a later stage.

Wapda has already awarded a Rs27.182bn contract for dam’s consultancy services to Diamer-Bhasha Consultants Group (DBCG). The consultancy agreement includes construction design, construction supervision and contract administration of the dam project.

The DBCG joint venture comprises 12 top-ranked national and foreign consulting firms — Nespak (Pakistan), Associate Consulting Engineers (Pakistan), Mott MacDonald Pakistan, Poyry (Switzerland), Montgomery Watson and Harza (MWH) International-Stantec (USA), Dolsar Engineering (Turkey), Mott McDonald International (England), China Water Resources Beifang Investigation, Design and Research Company (China), Mirza Associates Engineering Services (Pakistan), Al-Kasib Group of Engineering Services (Pakistan), Development Management Consultant (Pakistan) and MWH Pakistan, with Nespak as the lead firm. These firms have a vast experience of providing consultancy services for mega water projects the world over.

The Council of Common Interests (CCI) had approved the project for construction in 2010, but it suffered delays because of international lending agencies which remained associated with the project but later backtracked because of opposition from India. The government has already spent about Rs170bn on the project since then on land acquisition and other expenses. In view of the lenders’ resistance, it was decided about four years ago to divide the multi-purpose project into two major components — Rs650bn worth of dam project to be constructed with the public sector funds and Rs750bn worth of power project most probably to be developed in independent power producer (IPP) mode at a later stage.

The core project development (dam structure) alone is estimated to cost almost Rs270bn. The project offers a very attractive internal economic return of 15.7pc even at a 12pc discount rate, according to project documents.

The project is designed to serve as the main storage dam of the country, besides Mangla and Tarbela dams, and its storage would be helpful for alleviating flood losses. The dam will have a 6.4 MAF usable water storage capacity.

The project is estimated to help alleviate acute irrigation shortage in the Indus basin irrigation system caused by progressive siltation of the existing reservoirs, besides substantially contributing to reduce intensity, quantum and duration of floods and reduce magnitude and frequency of floods in the River Indus downstream.

The project will also have trickledown effects on all sectors of the economy by accelerating development and creating job opportunities, besides improving availability of water and clean energy. The completion of the dam would increase the country’s storage capacity from 30 to 48 days and make power generation facilities an attractive future investment by the private sector to add 4,500MW of additional electricity to the national grid.

_Published in Dawn, May 14th, 2020_

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The *Suki kinari Hydropower Project* is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KP.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan* Economic Corridor*", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters, and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

ghazi52 said:


> *ENERGY Projects under China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC *
> 
> 9 projects completed so far-producing 5320 MW electricity with investment of US $7.9 Bn providing jobs to 5000 Pakistanis.8 more projects under construction for 4470 MW electricity investing another US $ 9.55 Bn providing jobs to 15227 Pakistanis
> 
> 
> Details of Power Plants Completed under CPEC
> 
> 1. 1320 MW #Sahiwal Coal Power Plant #Punjab
> 2. 1320 MW #PortQasim Coal Power Plant #Karachi #Sindh
> 3. 1320 MW #Hub Coal Power Plant Hub #Balochistan
> 4. 660 MW #Thar Coal Power Plant #Tharparkar Sindh
> 5. 400 MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Power Plant #Bahawalpur Punjab
> 6. 49.5 MW Hydro #China Dawood Wind Power Plant #Gharo #Thatta Sindh
> 7. 99 MW UEP Wind Farm #Jhimpir Thatta Sindh
> 8. 49.5 MW Sachal Wind Farm Jhimpir Thatta Sindh
> 9. 100 MW Three Gorges 2nd & 3rd Wind Power Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Where did those people ( specially Indians) go , who use to tell us that these projects will never complete, China will take over at the completion of these projects or Pakistan would go bankrupt, none of that has happened. The propaganda has been busted and further needs to be countered.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Coal Power *Project
*
China has introduced a digital automated system to improve the second phase of the Thar coal power project. China Railway 19th Bureau group has set up 4G and GPS automatic depression system which enhance 15% more production. The purpose of digital system establishment is to reduce cost and improve the performance of the project.



























.






Coal being loaded into the trolleys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Joint Venture Agreement Signing Ceremony between Power China Company and Frontier Works Organization for construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam was held at HQ FWO on 21 May 2020. 
Five members delegation, headed by Project Director Mr. Jiang Ruijun attended the ceremony. 
The project includes construction of diversion system, main dam, access bridge and 21 MW-Tangir Hydropower Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*GE to supply technology for Dasu Hydro power Plant*

GE Renewable Energy, in consortium with Power China Zhongnan Engineering Corporation Limited, announced that it has been selected by Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) to supply six Francis turbines and generators for Stage 1 of the new Dasu hydropower plant in Pakistan.

The 2.2 GW Dasu hydropower project is one of the most important power generation projects in the country. The plant will help generate clean electricity, ushering in a new era of socio-economic potential and development in remote areas.

The project will be completed in two stages. The first stage consists of installing a 21.6 MW hydropower plant on the Indus River.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Suki Kinari Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters & an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Excavation of Traffic Tunnel has been commenced at 884MW Suki_Kinari Hydropower Project.
N15 would be submerged in the reservoir of the project.

It is a road leading to a famous summer tourist destination i.e. Naran Valley which also serves as a gateway to the tourism spots

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Despite the impact of COVID-19 pandemic, Dasu Hydropower Project undertaken by China Gezhouba Group Corporation has achieved construction progress in diversion tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karot hydropower project has completed its pouring concrete at spillway control section in No.5 dam-section. It marked the spillway control section of the main project to the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A major milestone towards successful implementation of 1124 MW Kohala Hydropower Project in Azad Jammu & Kashmir (AJK) under the CPEC Framework.

A Tripartite Agreement has been finalized and initialed between the #China Three Gorges Company, the Government of AJ&K and the PPIB (Government of #Pakistan). This will be the largest ever investment of US$ 2.4 billion in any of the IPPs in Pakistan and AJ&K. The project will provide more than 5 billion unit per year clean and cheap electricity for the consumers in Pakistan and AJ&K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

$2.4 Billion Deal Signed for New 1124MW Power Project Under CPEC

The government of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) has signed an agreement with #China Three Gorges Corporation and Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) for the development of Kohala hydroelectric power project.

The 1,124-megawatt power project will be developed in AJK under the umbrella of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework.

The project is estimated to produce more than five billion units of clean and low-cost electricity every year. With a $2.4 billion initial investment, this is one of the largest investments in an independent power producer (IPP) in Pakistan as well as in AJK.

Another hydropower project – the 102MW Gulpur project – at Poonch River in Kotli district has been operational since March this year.

Power Minister, Omar Ayub Khan, while chairing the 127th meeting of PPIB, lauded the board’s role in enhancing hydroelectric power generation.

He said that the government is looking for long-term energy sustainability and reliability for which renewable energy, hydroelectric power, and indigenous coal-based projects are being prioritized.

During the meeting, PPIB managing director (MD), Shah Jahan Mirza, briefed the board on the status of upcoming IPPs, saying that various projects might miss the deadline due to the coronavirus restrictions.

The board also extended the validity of the Letter of Support/ financial close date for the 1,124MW Kohala hydroelectric power project

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Second phase of CPEC to commence with full deliberation: Asim Bajwa

Eight energy projects have been completed and nine are currently under construction, says CPEC Authority chairperson


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot_Hydropower Project The construction management carry out flood control drills to build a safe line of defense against expected rainy/flood season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

@AsimSBajwa

Historic day-Tripartite Agreement signing ceremony for *Kohala Hydel Power Project *being held today.Largest power sector investment of $2.4 Bn in one IPP. With PM’s clear direction to expedite CPEC projects,all stake holders worked hard to bring this day 

2:21 AM · Jun 25, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Project* *Kohala Hydel Project, AJK*

Primary Energy Input Hydel

Installed Capacity (MW) 1100

Location Jhelum River near Muzaffarabad

Estimated Cost (US $ Million) 2364.05
Executing Company / Sponsors CTG/CWEI (China Three Gorges) / (CWE Investment Crop)
Financing Independent Power Producer (IPP)
Coordinating Ministry Ministry of Energy (Power Division)
Supervising Agency Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB)

*
Project Progress Update*

*Feasibility Study (stage-1)* *Tariff Announced by NEPRA*
*Land Acquisition process started*
*Environmental NOC issued by AJ&K EPA*
*LOS issued (Under Financial Closing)*
*Expected Commercial Operation Date (COD) 2026*


----------



## ghazi52

*PPIB approves documents to execute two hydropower projects under* CPEC 

The Board of Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) recommended “Standardised Security Package Documents for Hydropower Projects” for submission to Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) for final approval.

This will help in mitigating protracted negotiations with the private investor thus paving way for smooth and timely implementation of hydropower projects. With the approval of these documents from the ECC, the specific agreements of 1,124MW Kohala and 700MW AzadPattan Hydropower Projects will stand approved for execution.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan inks $2.4 billion tripartite agreement for construction of Kohala Hydropower Project*












ISLAMABAD: Pakistan signed a tripartite agreement on Thursday with the government of China and a Chinese company for the building of a 1,124 megawatt hydropower project in Kohala costing $2.4 billion.

Prime Minister Imran Khan, Azad Jammu and Kashmir Prime Minister Raja Farooq Haider, federal cabinet members, Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Yao Jing, the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) authority, Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa and representatives of the Chinese company attended the signing ceremony.

The Kohala Hydropower Project, being built on Jhelum River in AJK under CPEC, has been awarded to Kohala Hydropower Company Ltd (KHCL), which is a subsidiary of China Three Gorges Corporation (CTGC).

It is the largest power sector investment of $2.4 billion in a single Independent Power Producer (IPP).


----------



## ghazi52

The *Karot Hydropower Project *is one of the prioritized implementation projects of the CPEC. It is the first large-scale hydropower investment project of the “Belt and Road” initiative. The project, the first hydropower investment project of the *CPEC,* is also the one of the first projects to be invested by the Silk Road Fund after its establishment. On April 20, 2015, during the visit of the Honorable Chinese President Mr. Xi Jinping to Pakistan, he and Pakistan’s national leaders witnessed the groundbreaking of the Karot Hydropower Project. In December 2016, the construction of the project started. According to the construction plan, the first unit of the Karot Hydropower Project will be put into operation in *April 2021.*


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project Under Construction







Switching station’s main structure of Karot hydropower project was sealed on June 23, 2020. Upon completion, it will be a hub to connect power plant and power grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project To Be Completed On Time Despite Covid-19: *
*The Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, being constructed under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework in the Khyber-Pakhtoonkhaw Province, would be completed as per schedule despite the challenge of Covid-19*





BEIJING, (APP ):The Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, being constructed under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework in the Khyber-Pakhtoonkhaw Province, would be completed as per schedule despite the challenge of Covid-19.

Although, the majority of construction projects in Pakistan are stalled due to spread of new coronavirus but the construction work of 870-MW hydropower plant is going on day and night as strict prevention and control measures have been taken against the pandemic.

The Chinese employees are working hard to complete the project by end of the year 2022, Project Manager, Zhao told China Radio International (CRI).

He informed that a large number of Pakistani construction workers withdrew from the project due to the epidemic. The Chinese employees returned to China to celebrate Spring Festival but could not return to Pakistan.

To continue the construction of the project in an efficient manner, the Chinese company developed a new strategy to mobilize the enthusiasm of the Chinese staff.

According to the schedule, the construction of Suki Kinari hydropower plant is expected to be completed by the end of 2022.






The project manager said that due to the timely reorganization of the project and staff, more than 700 Chinese employees has overcome difficulties at the current critical time and the duration of the project will not be affected much.

It is worth mentioning here that the Suki Kinari Hydropower is a run-of-the-river project which is being established alongside the Kunhar River in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. It is also one of Pakistan's largest private sector power development projects and is being constructed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor's `Early Harvest' projects.

The total cost of the project is US $ 1.9 billion and it is being developed on the Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) model � which implies that the Chinese would operate it for 30 years after which the project would be transferred to the KP government.

Once completed, the project would add 884 megawatts to the national grid and all four units would become fully operational by 2022. The completion of this hydropower plant will play an important role in promoting Pakistan's industrial development and economic recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC makes another milestone achievement;PM will grace the signing ceremony of Azad Pattan Hydel power Project today with China Gezhouba. With an investment of $ 1.5 Bn-no fuel import,we move towards cheaper&greener power.(Design Model Pics) cpec .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The Azad Pattan hydropower project is a run-of-the-river pondage scheme based on River Jhelum in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJ&K). It will be located near Azad Pattan bridge, upstream of the 720 MW Karot hydropower project and downstream of the 640 MW Mahal hydropower project.*

*This venture is designed to provide an estimated 3.3 billion units of clean, renewable energy upon its completion — which has been estimated to be around 2026. As this project is being developed under the 2002 power policy, this power-plant will be transferred to the government after its term is completed, free of any cost.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s plan to add four hydropower projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC at a cost of $7.5 billion in the next six years is expected to reduce its reliance on foreign oil and gas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Start of Diamer-Bhasha dam construction a historic milestone: CPEC chairman*

Bajwa says the hydel project would create 16,000 jobs

July 15, 2020







ISLAMABAD: China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Chairman Lieutenant General (retd) Asim Saleem Bajwa said on Wednesday that Prime Minister Imran Khan has inaugurated the construction work of the mega hydroelectric project, the Diamer-Bhasha Dam, which is a historic milestone in the development of the country.

The authority's chairperson said on social media that the dam's 6.4MAF (million-acre feet) of water would irrigate at least 1.2 million acres of the agricultural area in the country.

The hydel power project would generate 4,500 MW of affordable, environmentally-friendly electricity and along with boosting the cement and steel industry sectors, he added. The project would also create around 16,000 jobs in the country. 

Earlier June 25, it was reported that the Diamer-Bhasha Dam contractors had started mobilising to the project site to start the construction, the participants of a meeting held at the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Complex were informed.

Federal Water Resources Minister Faisal Vawda presided over the meeting to review the implementation plan of the project. The other participants included Wapda Chairman Lt Gen (retd) Muzammil Hussain, member (water) and project general manager Amir Bashir Chaudhry, consultants and contractors .

Vawda expressed his satisfaction over the pace of the project despite the Covid-19 pandemic slowing down routine activities.

The minister noted that following the signing of the project’s contract earlier, work was continuing at a good pace that reflected the government’s commitment to the construction of mega dams to avert the looming water crisis in the country and add low-cost hydel electricity to the national grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

- Annual Energy: 3,000 GWh
- Highest Head in Pakistan
- Completion: Dec, 2022
- Construction cost: $1.9 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First Main Transformer of Karot Hydropower Project have been delivered at site safely.

- 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Single Phase transformer
- Weighs:........... 65 tons
- Expected completion date: ........2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

720MW Karot_Hydropower Project on Jhelum river under CPEC
Expected completion date: 2021...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s plan to add four hydropower projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC at a cost of $7.5 billion in the next six years is expected to reduce its reliance on foreign oil and gas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





..


Concrete works at Suki Kinari hydropower project - Powerhouse

Dasu Hydropower Project Grid Station excavation, Stone pitching & Material dumping in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu Hydropower Project - 4320MW (2160 MW stage-I)

- Annual Energy: 21,300 GWh
- Gross Storage: 1.14 Million acre-feet (MAF)

- Completion: Early 2025 (stage I)
- Construction cost: $ 4.3 billion (stage I)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Qasim Plant generates more than 5 billion kWh of electricity in 2020
*
Qasim Coal Power Plant,* invested and constructed by Power Construction Corporation of China, has generated more than 5 billion kWh in 2020, setting a record for the annual cumulative power generation since the plant was put into operation.

In 2020, the annual generating capacity of Qasim Plant reached 5 billion kilowatts earlier than usual.The 2018 cumulative power generation reached this node in early October of that year, and in 2019 it was moved forward to August 27th.

Impacted by COVID-19 pandemic, national economy has been stuck. Under the severe context, Qasim Plant generated more than 2.264 billion kWh in the first quarter of 2020, an increase of 455 million kWh over the same period last year.

On May 22, 2020 annual power generation of the power station reached 3.5 billion kWh, and the cumulative power generation since its commissioning exceeded 20 billion kWh. As of June 10, the cumulative annual power generation of Kasim Power Station exceeded 4 billion kWh.

In this month, Qasim Plant also saw a breakthrough in expanding the coal sources. Affected by COVID-19 epidemic, South Africa and Indonesia, the two major coal sources for Qasim project, have been port locked down. The continuous operation of the plant is threatened.

In order to protect domestic own coal resources and diversify coal sources, after a long-term endeavour by Qasim project, a new coal source country was established. On July 11th, the first batch of coal imported from the new coal source country reached Qasim Port.

Qasim Coal Power Plant is reckoned as a key project under CPEC. It has an installed capacity of 1.32 million kW and uses imported coal to generate electricity. Since its commissioning, the power station has played an important role in alleviating the power shortage, improving the energy structure, promoting economic and social development and improving people's livelihood for the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The efforts for optimizing and progressing the CPEC *based hydropower generation* in the country got major push today when the Board of Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) in its 128th meeting held today under the Minister for Power Mr. Omar Ayub Khan approved "Standardized Security Package Documents for Hydropower Projects" for submission to ECC for final approval.

The said documents have been prepared by PPIB with the consultation of federal and provincial stakeholders to cater for institutional requirements at federal as well as provincial and AJ&K level. This will help in mitigating protracted negotiations with the private investor thus paving way for smooth and timely implementation of hydropower projects. With the approval of these documents from ECC, the specific agreements of 1,124 MW Kohala and 700 MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Projects will stand approved for execution. The Minister appreciated this development and said that the GoP is doing every effort for attracting foreign direct investment in the country and today’s accomplishment is a latest example of GoP’s commitment for improving power supply in the country. With the implementation of these two major hydropower projects under CPEC, more than 8,400 GWh of clean and green energy would be added to the national grid every year. The Minister further stated that the present government is reducing red tapism to fully facilitate the investors for availing the variables of growth and better returns which are available in the energy sector.

The Managing Director PPIB Mr. Shah Jahan Mirza briefed the Board on various ongoing power generation projects being implemented all over the country. The Board was briefed that PPIB is currently processing a diversified portfolio of twenty five power generation projects of around 12,500 MW while strategically important Matiari-Lahore HVDC Transmission Line Project is also part of its active portfolio. The Minister appreciated PPIB’s performance and advised continue playing its role in further streamlining the processes for facilitation of investors and timely completion of pipeline projects.

Courtesy: PPIB

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu_Hydropower_Project- 4320MW (2160 MW stage-I)

- Annual Energy: 21,300 GWh
- Gross Storage: 1.14 Million acre-feet (MAF)
- Completion: Early 2025 (stage I)
- Construction cost: $ 4.3 billion (stage I)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - 884MW CPEC *Project*


----------



## ghazi52

Relocation of KKH -01 under DASU HYDROPOWER PROJECT.

The realigned and alternative road is being constructed by WAPDA in place of existing submerged KKH under Dasu HPP. 
It will be constructed in two phases KKH-01 and KKH -02.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shanghai Electric has accelerated pace of work despite COVID at *Thar Block-1 both in Mining & 1320 MW power plant.*

*Progress* ................ Mining 20%,................. power Plant 15%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

720MW Karot_Hydropower_Project is an under construction run-of-river project.

The Karot Hydropower Project is the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is part of the much larger CPEC .... China_Pakistan_Economic_Corridor, and is expected to be completed in 2021.
Construction began: January 2016
Construction cost: $1.42 billion
Commission date: Apr 2021
Turbines: 4 x 180 MW Francis-type
Installed capacity : 720 MW
Reservoir Total capacity: 164.5 million
Maximum length: 27 km (17 mi)
Normal elevation: 461 m (1,512 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

- Annual Energy: 3,000 GWh
- Highest Head in Pakistan
- Completion: Dec, 2022
- Construction cost: $1.9 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu hydropower project (DHP) includes the construction of a 4,320 MW hydropower plant on the Indus River near Dasu town in Kohistan District of KhyberPakhtunkhwa (KP) .

The project is located approximately 74 km downstream of the Diamer Basha Dam, 240 km upstream of the Tarbela Dam, and 345 km from Islamabad.

The run-of-the-river hydropower project is being developed in two stages by Pakistan’s Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA).

A total of 12 hydropower units rated at 360 MW each will be installed, which includes six in the first phase and six in the second.

Phase one will have an annual output capacity of 12,300 GWh, while phase two completion would increase the same to 21,700 GWh.

Construction Period (PC-I) is 5 years (Stage-I) with Generation of 2,160 MW (12,220 GWh).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

- Completion: Early 2025 (stage I)
- Construction cost: $ 4.3 billion (stage I)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Qasim Plant generates more than 5 billion kWh of electricity in 2020

Qasim Coal Power Plant, invested and constructed by Power Construction Corporation of China, has generated more than 5 billion kWh in 2020, setting a record for the annual cumulative power generation since the plant was put into operation.

In 2020, the annual generating capacity of Qasim Plant reached 5 billion kilowatts earlier than usual.The 2018 cumulative power generation reached this node in early October of that year, and in 2019 it was moved forward to August 27th.

Impacted by COVID-19 pandemic, national economy has been stuck. Under the severe context, Qasim Plant generated more than 2.264 billion kWh in the first quarter of 2020, an increase of 455 million kWh over the same period last year.

On May 22, 2020 annual power generation of the power station reached 3.5 billion kWh, and the cumulative power generation since its commissioning exceeded 20 billion kWh. As of June 10, the cumulative annual power generation of Kasim Power Station exceeded 4 billion kWh.

In this month, Qasim Plant also saw a breakthrough in expanding the coal sources. Affected by COVID-19 epidemic, South Africa and Indonesia, the two major coal sources for Qasim project, have been port locked down. The continuous operation of the plant is threatened.

In order to protect domestic own coal resources and diversify coal sources, after a long-term endeavour by Qasim project, a new coal source country was established. On July 11th, the first batch of coal imported from the new coal source country reached Qasim Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Qasim Coal Power Plant is reckoned as a key project under CPEC. It has an installed capacity of 1.32 million kW and uses imported coal to generate electricity. Since its commissioning, the power station has played an important role in alleviating the power shortage, improving the energy structure, promoting economic and social development and improving people's livelihood for the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Coal Power Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Block-2 - 330 MW power plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Road Lane Marking of Islamakot Tharparker to Engro Coal Mines Thar Block 2 Sindh.

A 105 KM long railway line will be laid from Chorr to Islamkot to transport coal from Thar to Port Qasim and upcountry, apart from the installation of 1,320 MW power plant in Thar Coal Block-VI under the China #akistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)-related Projects.

Photo credit:Anu Khan Jatoi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Block-2,another 330 MW Power Plant,Thal Nova-HUBCO launched recently,Investment $ 500 M, local jobs 305 so far, financial close expected end September-project being pushed by Company’s own equity to prevent time loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar Coal Block-1 Project*

KARACHI: Work on Shanghai Electric’s* Thar Coal Block-1 Project*, a priority implementation project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is expected to speed up following the arrival of a batch of 500 Chinese engineers and managers.

The Chinese personnel arrived on a special chartered flight that took off from Shanghai’s Pudong International Airport on Tuesday noon and arrived in the night at Karachi’s Jinnah Terminal.

The engineers and managers were given a warm farewell by Executive management of Shanghai Electric, Mr. Chen Ganjin, and Mr. Liu Guoping before their departure for Karachi. On their arrival here they were received by company officials at the Jinnah Terminal.

The return of Chinese engineers and managers to Pakistan, which had been delayed because of the Covid-19 pandemic, is expected to provide a boost to the Thar Coal Block-1 Project.

Mr Li Jigen, CEO, Sino Sindh Resources (Private)Limited, an overseas subsidiary of Shanghai Electric, commented that it is a major development for the company and the return of technical and managerial staff will pave the path for construction and production work at the Thar Coal Block-1 Project.

“Because of the Covid-19 situation, international travel has become really difficult. But it is great that a special chartered flight was arranged successfully to bring 500 of our colleagues to Pakistan,” he said.

He thanked the authorities both in China and Pakistan for facilitating the chartered flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

ghazi52 said:


>


*270 Chinese technicians to arrive in Pakistan for Suki-Kinari project*







Photo: Pakistan-China Institute/Facebook

*Two hundred and seventy Chinese technicians are expected to arrive in Pakistan to provide expertise for the Suki-Kinari hydropower project, which is being built alongside Kunhar * *River in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. *



Technicians from China’s Chengdu will arrive via Air China’s chartered plane CA555/6 on August 12. The CAA has allowed the plane to land in Islamabad.

The Chinese embassy had asked for a special waiver of coronavirus SOPs to accommodate the passengers. The embassy has also said that nucleic acid testing for COVID-19 will be conducted for all passengers before departure and only those who test negative will be allowed to travel.

The Suki-Kinari project will generate 870 megawatts of power when it will be completed in 2022. It is one of Pakistan’s largest private sector power development projects and is being constructed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’s ‘Early Harvest’ projects.

The total cost of the project is $1.9 billion and it is being developed on the Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) model – which implies that the Chinese would operate it for 30 years after which the project would be transferred to the KP government.

Once completed, the project will add 884 megawatts to the national grid and all four units are expected to become fully operational by 2022. The completion of this hydropower plant will play an important role in promoting Pakistan’s industrial development and economic recovery.

https://www.samaa.tv/news/pakistan/...o-arrive-in-pakistan-for-suki-kinari-project/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

660kV Matiari Lahore HVDC Transmission line
Project will evacuate power North-South resolve one major issue

Scope;........4000 MW Evacuate Capacity,
886 KM,
1972 Towers.
Cost: USD 1.658 Billion

Work completed: 85%-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Realignment of KKH under *Dasu Hydropower Project.*

The breakthrough (Heading Portion) of Dasu #1 tunnel has been completed successfully on 6th August, 2020. The tunnel length is 180m including a 60m open tunnel of 10.2m x 12.4m (HxW).

On completion of the 242 M high dam, the existing KKH will submerge and realigned roads at higher elevation are under construction having 07 road tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction* Karot Hydropower Project

- 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Bhasha *Hydro power Project* is going to be the largest water conservancy project in the country that will drive Pakistan to new heights of development.

After completion, it will be the world’s highest and largest roller compacted concrete (RCC) dam project, known as Pakistan’s “Three Gorges”.

The 272 meters high Diamer-Bhasha Dam will become another large hydropower project in Pakistan after Tarbela and Mangla hydropower projects, Professor at the Chinese Southwest University of Political Science and Law Cheng Xizhong said

He said on July 23, Asim Saleem Bajwa, Chairman of CPEC Authority, announced that the construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam, a large hydropower project with historic milestone significance, has started.

Construction of the dam will be jointly undertaken by Power Construction Corporation of China and Frontier Works Organization (FWO) of Pakistan. It is planned to be completed in 2028 with a total installed capacity of 4.5 million kilowatts, which can deliver 18 billion kilowatts of electricity to the state grid every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A total of 76 Chinese technicians from China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Co. Ltd. (CET) arrived Saturday in Islamabad on the company's second chartered flight for the ongoing Matiari to Lahore ±660kV HVDC Transmission Line Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari 840 MW Power House Work in Kaghan Valley, KP.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on 4 hydropower projects under CPEC in full swing*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/inp
*INP*

6:08 PM | August 13, 2020


Work is underway on fast track basis on 4 hydal power projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) 

These hydro power projects will be constructed at a cost of 7.6 billion to meet the country's energy needs.

According to CPEC Authority officials, the government has taken steps on a priority basis to meet the country's energy needs over the past two years to provide affordable and green energy to the country's citizens.

The Krot Hydropower Project will generate 720 MW, Kohala Hydro power Project 1124 MW, Ski Kanari Project C847 MW and Azad Pattan 700 MW.

The construction of these hydro power plants will be an important step in overcoming the power crisis and industrial development and economic recovery.

These projects will not only generate cheap electricity but also provide employment opportunities to thousands of local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Types of Hydro power Projects and their Benefits and some draw backs





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - 884MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Power House Crane................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CPHGC successfully completed First year of operations are produced more than 7 billion units electricity. CEO, Mr. Zhao Yonggang congratulated the staff who continued to work diligently even through the height of the pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Kohala Hydropower Project --------- CPEC






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

CPEC Phase 4 should be to rebuild key cities using modern planning and technology. A complete modernisation of Karachi, Lahore and Pindi should be undertaken , Old houses knocked done and replace with modern and energy efficient housing to last the next century embedded with proper services such as health centers/hospitals, schools, colleges, universities , parks, community centers, industrial estates, bus and train stations etc. Knock it all down and rebuild.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

XCMG excavators, loaders, road machinery and concrete products. They will be working on the site of Diamer Basha Dam - the "biggest dam in Pakistan's history."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project in KPK Construction Sites in Pakistan 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 870 MW electricity, and is expected to be completed in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River, Kaghan, KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project
- 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under Construction #KarotHydropowerProject
- 720MW on #Jhelum river under #CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: 2021-22
Civil works 90% completed

#Hydropower #Dam #Pakistan #China 🇵🇰🇨🇳

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Sugar robot will accelerate construction of Matiari-Lahore transmission line under CPEC.*

China is ready to bring the first Artificial Intelligence (AI) technology for infrastructure projects under CPEC. Use to inspect the Matiari-Lahore power transmission project developed under Intelligent Inspection Robots CPEC Gay. Along with the debugging process, approximately 20 Intelligent Inspection Robots were completed and will be used in the Matiari-Lahore power transmission project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot_Hydropower_Project – Another milestone achieved

Highway bridge in the control section of the Spillway has been completed and ready for traffic.

The highway beam of the spillway control section successfully passed the static and dynamic load test, marking that the top of the spillway control section is open to traffic. It will provide large-scale transportation and lay a solid foundation for the safe and on schedule goal for closing the gate and impounding water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Underground Powerhouse Tour - Episode 02 | Suki Kinari Hydropower Project | CPEC Project*

•Sep 13, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*660 kV Matiari Lahore HVDC Transmission line Project will evacuate power North-South resolve one major issue*


Scope;4000MW Evac Capacity,
886 Kilometers,
1972 Towers.
Cost: USD 1.658 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updated photographs of Diversion Tunnels Dasu_Hydropower Project

The project is expected to start electricity generation in the second half of 2024, while all six units of the Stage-I, with cumulative generation capacity of 2160MW, will be completed by early 2025.

Dasu Hydropower Project is being constructed on the River Indus upstream of Dasu town. WAPDA is implementing the project in two stages – each stage having a generation capacity of 2160MW.

On completion, Stage-I of the project will contribute more than 12 billion units of electricity per annum to the National Grid. The Stage-II, after its completion, will also provide another 9 billion units to the system every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After 867 days of construction, the spillway road bridge for Karot Hydropower Station was completed and officially open to traffic on last Sunday (Sep 13th).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recently, the concrete casting of the 170m-high chimney of the 2×660MW *Thar Block-1 Coal Project* has been finished. As a landmark building in Thar coalfield, the completion laid foundation for subsequent construction of desulfurization area of the power station.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (884MW)– Another Landmark Achieved*

On 19th September, the last drilling rod of raise boring rig broke through the last barrier and successfully penetrated the headrace tunnel. The surge shaft total depth is 233m with a diameter of 7.45. The completion of pilot hole lay down a solid foundation for the smooth excavation of the surge shaft in the later period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Latest Information Of Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project Kaghan Valley*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest clicks of 2×660MW Thar Block-1 Coal Project in Thar Desert, Tharparkar District of Sindh,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Updated photographs of Diversion Tunnels Dasu_Hydropower_Project


The project is expected to start electricity generation in the second half of 2024, while all six units of the Stage-I, with cumulative generation capacity of 2160MW, will be completed by early 2025.

Dasu Hydropower Project is being constructed on the River Indus upstream of Dasu town. WAPDA is implementing the project in two stages – each stage having a generation capacity of 2160MW.

On completion, Stage-I of the project will contribute more than 12 billion units of electricity per annum to the National Grid. The Stage-II, after its completion, will also provide another 9 billion units to the system every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project - 4320MW

The recent photographs showing construction progress of Underground powerhouse and Transformer Cavern. The Pilot Tunnel for the excavation of Main Powerhouse Cavern is in-progress and about 40% completed. On completion, it will laydown foundation for widening/benching of powerhouse cavern. Furthermore, the benching of Diversion tunnels are in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On September 23, the top heading of the diversion tunnel A at DASU Hydropower Project was successfully breakthrough. This is another important milestone in the construction of the project after the diversion tunnel no. B was completed.
Two diversion tunnels with extra-large cross-sections has been designed. The D-shaped tunnels have 24.4 m width and 27.2 m height, and the total length is 2,765 meters.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*330MW Thar coal project achieves financial close*

02 Oct 2020


The Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) has signed a financial closing document for the 330MW mouth lignite coal power project at Thar Block-II. 

ISLAMABAD: The Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) has signed a financial closing document for the 330MW mouth lignite coal power project at Thar Block-II.
PPIB Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza and M/s Thal Ltd Chief Executive Officer Saleemullah Memon signed the document.

The project is being sponsored by M/s Thal, M/s Novatex and M/s Descon Engineering under the banner of CPEC at a total cost of $497 million. China Development Bank (CDB) is the lead arranger for foreign financing from China and Habib Bank for the local.

The plant will be fuelled by coal extracted from Thar Block II by the Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company and it will utilise 1.9 million tonnes of coal to generate 2,236 GWh per annum. The sponsors have already started construction activities ahead of financial closing and are looking complete this project by March 2021.
The plant will be connected with Matiari-Lahore Transmission Line for transmission of electricity. Being developed using state-of-the-art coal technology, the project complies with all international as well as federal and provincial environmental standards.

Its development is also expected to contribute in the socioeconomic upliftment of backward Tharparkar area which is now emerging as the energy capital of Pakistan.

For giving boost to the utilisation of indigenous resources for power generation in line with the vision of the present government, PPIB in addition to Thar coal-based generation is also handling 14 hydropower projects (HPPs) of 6,175MW in the private sector.

These HPPs are at different stages of implementation. By 2022, PPIB is targeting to fetch another 5,500MW through completion of 10 projects, majority of which are based on Thar coal and hydro.

PPIB is also implementing Pakistan’s first private sector +660kV Matiari-Lahore Transmission Line, aiming to transmit electricity from coal projects in the southern zone to the load centres.

_Published in Dawn, October 2nd, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Smooth delivery of first Turbine runner – 720 MW Karot Hydropower project....*

With the joint efforts and cooperation of all stakeholders, the first runner of Karot HPP was successfully delivered in the main powerhouse. After arriving in Pakistan, it took 46 days for customs clearance and inland transportation for a 1700 km route.

On arriving the heaviest and widest piece of equipment, the Project Management dedicated this victory to the 71st Birthday of China considering the importance of milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> *Smooth delivery of first Turbine runner – 720 MW Karot Hydropower project....*
> 
> With the joint efforts and cooperation of all stakeholders, the first runner of Karot HPP was successfully delivered in the main powerhouse. After arriving in Pakistan, it took 46 days for customs clearance and inland transportation for a 1700 km route.
> 
> On arriving the heaviest and widest piece of equipment, the Project Management dedicated this victory to the 71st Birthday of China considering the importance of milestone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 675594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675595


any idea who the manufacturer of the turbine is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## alibaz

Sunan said:


> Thank you Nawaz Sharif



The government of the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan, announced on August 24, 2016, that it has signed an agreement with SK Hydro Private Ltd. and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China to develop and construct the dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Powerhouse Tour | Turbine Runner Arrived | Karot HPP*

•Oct 3, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction Updates from Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - 884MW
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hydro CHINA International required STAFF REQUIRED for their upcoming renewable projects in Pakistan. The company now needs a number of candidates for their project to complete the project.
#jobadvertisment

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RealNapster

alibaz said:


> The government of the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan, announced on August 24, 2016, that it has signed an agreement with SK Hydro Private Ltd. and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China to develop and construct the dam.



Thank you pervaiz Khatak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

RealNapster said:


> Thank you pervaiz Khatak



No he was custodian, its our money, we will pay taxes for returning this loan with interest. Lets get ourselves out of thank you NS, SS, IK or PK syndrome.


----------



## RealNapster

alibaz said:


> No he was custodian



And this


RealNapster said:


> Thank you pervaiz Khatak



Was sarcasm


----------



## ghazi52

Realignment of KKH under Dasu Hydropower Project. 

The concrete lining works are in progress. The tunnel length is 180 m including a 60m open tunnel of 10.2m x 12.4m (HxW). 

On completion of the 242 meter high dam, the existing KKH will submerge and realigned roads at higher elevation are under construction having 07 road tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Two Diversion Tunnels named as Diversion Tunnel A (L=1.5 KM) & Diversion Tunnel B (L=1.3 KM), as shown in the pictures, are being constructed at 4320 MW #Dasu Hydropower Project by using Drill & Blast method in 4 lifts (layers) of different heights.

Excavation section of the diversion tunnel is adopted a “D” section. The dimensions of excavation section are 24.6m×27.3m at inlets & outlets while 20.4m×24.2m in main underground Tunnels. To avoid flood during flood season and safe construction, gravity concrete dyke in diversion tunnel inlet and outlet was constructed.

The main underground excavation of the tunnel is divided into four layers. The excavation height of the layer I is 8.2m, the height of the layer II is 5m, and the excavation height of the layer III is 8.0m, the height of the layer IV is 3.0m.

Credits: Engr. Tufail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Right Access Road (RAR) to Dasu Dam Weir. The total length of the section is 12 Km and the main contractor's are China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) and China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Future of Thar
Thar Block-1 Integrated Coal Mine Power Project is a key energy project in the #OBOR energy field and also a core energy cooperation project in the CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

khansaheeb said:


> Knock it all down and rebuild.


Till it's rebuilt, where will the residents stay? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## khansaheeb

Bagheera said:


> Till it's rebuilt, where will the residents stay?
> 
> - PRTP GWD


We can do it the Chinese way who are experts in building cities within a year.


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stringing of 132kV transmission Line is in progress at Pattan site for Dasu hydropower project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

3rd Men's Basketball Tournament - Karot Hydropower Project ( 720MW ) Apart from the professional duties, the recreational activities at Construction site plays an important role to refresh the workers living far from their families especially in this COVID19 situation. 






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A CPEC Project in Kaghan Valley - Suki Kinari Hydropower Project ( 884MW )*

The Underground Structures especially Powerhouse and Transformer Hall activities are going on with full momentum to catch up the planned completion date i.e Dec, 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

With so much electricity production Pakistan has a bright future!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kohala Hydel Project, AJK*



Project


Kohala Hydel Project, AJK




Primary Energy Input

HydelInstalled Capacity (MW)1100LocationJhelum River near MuzaffarabadEstimated Cost (US $ Million)2364.05Executing Company / SponsorsCTG/CWEI (China Three Gorges) / (CWE Investment Crop)FinancingIndependent Power Producer (IPP)Coordinating MinistryMinistry of Energy (Power Division)Supervising AgencyPrivate Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB)


Kohala Hydel Project, AJK
*Feasibility Study (stage-1)* *Tariff Announced by NEPRA*
*Land Acquisition process started*
*Environmental NOC issued by AJ&K EPA*
*LOS issued (Under Financial Closing) *
*Tripartite agreement signed on 25th June 2020*
*Expected Commercial Operation Date (COD) 2026*














.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*700MW Azad pattan hydropower_project nears financial close.*

Pakistan and China have step another step towards achieving the financial close of the 700MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project, which is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), by signing more agreements in this regard on Tuesday.

“The project agreements namely ‘GoAJ&K Implementation Agreement’ and ‘GoAJ&K Water Use Agreement’ were signed by Azad Jammu Kashmir Power Secretary Zafar Mahmood Khan and Azad Pattan Power Private Limited CEO Li Xiaotao,” a statement issued by the Ministry of Energy on Tuesday read. “With an investment of over $1.35 billion, the Azad Pattan project won’t be relying on imported fuel, enabling the country to move towards cheaper and greener power generation.”

AJK Prime Minister Raja Farooq Haider Khan, Federal Power Minister Omer Ayub Khan, Planning Minister Asad Umar, CPEC Authority Chairman Lt Gen (r) Asim Saleem Bajwa, AJK Chief Secretary Dr Shahzad Khan Bangash and Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza were also present on the occasion.

As per the statement, today’s development will further pave the way for achievement of financial close of the project.

Earlier, a Letter of Support (LOS) was issued by PPIB to Azad Pattan HPP, which is a Run-off-the River Scheme on River Jhelum located at dual boundary between AJ&K (District Bagh) and Punjab (District Rawalpindi). China Gezhouba Group and Laraib Group Pakistan are the shareholders of the project.

The consortium of lenders consists of China Development Bank, China Construction Bank, Industrial & Commercial Bank of China and Bank of China. Azad Pattan Project is being implemented by PPIB.

Moreover, after completion of construction work, tourism activities around reservoir/lake and water sports, fishing etc. are also associated avenues for earning valuable revenue.









...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project *


The project is expected to start electricity generation in the second half of 2024, while all six units of the Stage-I, with cumulative generation capacity of 2160MW, will be completed by early 2025. 

Dasu Hydropower Project is being constructed on the River Indus upstream of Dasu town. WAPDA is implementing the project in two stages – each stage having a generation capacity of 2160MW. On completion,

Stage-I of the project will contribute more than 12 billion units of electricity per annum to the National Grid. 
The Stage-II, after its completion, will also provide another 9 billion units to the system every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Nuclear power plant-2 fuel loading started. It's a big milestone. 1100 MWe Power Plant will start delivering power to National Grid.

InshaAllah other 3 under construction plants will also start functioning soon, which will make the total of 5.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=710638669873057

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=195727375465107

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Next-generation KANUPP-2, 1100 MW nuclear power plant to be fully operational by April 2021 and KANUPP-3 ,1100 MW nuclear power plant by October 2021.*

According to PAEC, the KANUPP-2 reactor was loaded with fuel on 1st December 2020 after approval from the #Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA). Director General Strategic Plans Division (SPD) Lieutenant General Nadeem Zaki Manj, Chairman PAEC Muhammad Naeem, member power committee of the PAEC, and top officials of China graced the occasion with their presence.

The PAEC spokesperson said, “Its construction began in August 2015 and after an operational examination, it will begin producing power from April 2021.” The KANUPP-2 and KANUPP-3 reactor are both third-generation atomic power plants based on the Hualong One reactor units that are supplied by the Chinese. Both of these reactors will have the capability to produce 1100 MW of electricity with KANUPP-3 joining the grid in October 2021. In comparison, the KANUPP-1 power plant had a maximum capacity of just 137 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction
* 4320 MW Dasu Hydropower Project.*

Dasu Dam Stage 1 Completion: 2025
Power Generation of stage 1: 2160 MW

Dasu Dam , Kohistan. KP

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Diamer Basha Dam (4500MW)

Installation of Pontoon Bridge on River Indus upstream of dam for transporting equipments and manpower at right bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.

Real Hero's working in extreme weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Excavation at Dam site

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Electro-Mechanical works at Karot Hydropower Project (720MW)..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A new milestone achieved*
At the initial phase of the fastest work on Diamer Bhasha Dam in collaboration with Power China and FWO was inaugurated at Pontoon Bridge. The special guest of the function was GM Diamer Bhasha Dam Project Mr. Muhammad Yousuf Rao. The Pontoon Bridge is a temporary bridge that is built over the river to carry the necessary equipment across the bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction Updates from Suki_Kinari_Hydropower_Project - 884MW*

- Under Construction since Dec, 2016 under the umbrella of CPEC. 
- Annual Energy: More than 3,000 GWh
- Highest Head in Pakistan

- Completion Date: Dec, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

OHS Job opportunities
Send your resume with job title at *siteoffice@dasu-dhc.com *...... 4-01-2021.


----------



## ghazi52

Updated pictures of Dasu Hydropower project WAPDA Colony Chuchang.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚𝐃𝐚𝐦 - 𝐌𝐨𝐧𝐭𝐡𝐥𝐲 𝐌𝐞𝐞𝐭𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐚𝐭 𝐒𝐢𝐭𝐞

Having constructed necessary infrastructure at the work site, the first monthly progress meeting at dam site took place, attended by project management teams of both FWO and Power China. A number of aspects were coordinated during the meeting.

Alhamdolillah, work is progressing satisfactorily and Power China - FWO JV stands committed to execute this project in a timely and efficient manner

CREDITS: FWO


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1015109912331017


----------



## ghazi52

Another milestone achieved just before the ending of year 2020 at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project (884MW)

The permanent bridge for powerhouse site has been completed and ready for traffic.

It will provide large-scale transportation and lay a solid foundation for the safe and on schedule goal for transportation of heavy electro-mechanical equipment for power house.


----------



## Ali_Baba

It is a royal shame that a lot of the leadership functions for the CPEC projects are chinese companies, with Chinese managers ,etc.. This opportunity represented to train a new leadership class of managers and create new organisations who can initiate, manage, and deliver projects of this size and scale, internally, within Pakistan. I do fear, Pakistan has missed out on this alot..

CPEC should not have been treated as a means of getting specific projects done in Pakistan, but also a chance to create new organisations in Pakistan that are capable enough to do these projects in Pakistan.

This would mean, that newer projects of this size can be done in Pakistan that are much cheaper to do, then doing them via China ....


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO visited and inspected the progress and pace of the work of Diamer Basha Dam on 30 December 2020. Base camp and site offices have been established at the site recently. Work on connecting roads to dam site and construction of temporary / permanent bridges is ongoing.
Courtesy: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

New Day, New year & another New Milestone Marked at 884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project. 
Out of six pressure shafts, 3rd pressure shaft drilling has been commenced today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

DASU DAM ..... 4320 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The first breakthrough of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Headrace tunnel took place today. *

More than 23 Km long headrace tunnel is being excavated through different access Adits/Tunnels. Both tunnel sections breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment. To celebrate this important milestone, a ceremony was held at construction site and all stakeholders participated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project | Construction Progress | Jan, 2021*

•Jan 11, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gas Turbine Arrived at Under Construction Bin Qasim Power Station 3 (BQPS3) 900 Megawatts RLNG power plant By K Electric and Harbin Electric at Port Qasim Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SUKI KINAR POWER PROJECT.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=410822196911744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu-KKH-01, is worth Rs 14.538 billion and relates to the relocation of the 25-km stretch of the KKH.
Uchar Bridge access road from both abutment is in progress.
It is one of the longest bridge (350+ m).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore-Matiari transmission line to be ready by April*

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
*APP*
January 24, 2021


ISLAMABAD - Pakistan’s first and mega High Voltage Direct Current (HVDC) project, Lahore-Matiari transmission line, will be ready by April.

According to official sources, the project, launched under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), would cost $ 1.68 billion and was the first HVDC project in the country and the second in the entire world.

They said the project would help evacuate 4,000MW power from plants in south to urban load centres in Punjab.

Work on the project was launched in December, 2018 across Sindh and Punjab, they said.

The transmission line was divided into eight lots, crossing desert, farmland, rivers, military area, national park, wildlife reserves gas pipelines, railways, highways, and several 500kV, 220kV, 132kV transmission lines on the way.

Regarding other investment in the transmission lines, they said no investment was made on up-gradation of transmission lines in past.

The government has invested over Rs 49 billion on upgradation of the transmission lines in last 2 years.
The sources said owing to the huge investment in last two years, the transmission lines could transmit over 23000 MW in last summer for the first time.

Similarly, they said investment was also being carried out on up-gradation of 220 kV and 132 kV transmission lines. Anti-fog insulators were installed on the transmission system during the last two years, they added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 

*Dasu Hydropower Project* ......(4320MW)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Azad Pattan Hydropower Project - 800 MW*



The Project site is located on the River Jhelum near the village of Muslimabad in district Sudhnoti, AJ&K, some 7 km upstream of the Azad Pattan bridge.

The site is about 90 km from Islamabad, capital city of Pakistan; connected with the rest of the Country through good road network with relatively easy access to the Site.

Azad Pattan HPP is one of five the projects within the River Jhelum cascade and the reservoir capacity and generation potential of each project is influenced by the water levels determined by the Cascade Study commissioned by the PPIB. The River Jhelum can be subjected to extreme flood events due to intense monsoon rainfall within the catchment area and the crest of the RCC dam substantially comprises spillway to discharge the possible maximum flood.










*Project*

The Project comprise:


• RCC gravity dam;
• High capacity gated spillway incorporated into the dam crest;
• Low level outlets located within a central non-overflow section of the dam;
• Power generation facilities – underground powerhouse with associated intake structure, headrace tunnels, penstock and tailrace outfall;
• Surface buildings and infrastructure;
• River diversion facilities – two tunnels located on the right bank.

The energy estimation based on the established hydrology provides a high degree of assurance to the power purchaser as basis for the capacity payment.

Optimized plant capacity of 700.7 MW; based on 4 Francis turbine-generating units of 175.17MW each. The plant will generate some 3258 GWh electricity per annum at a plant factor of some 53.6% based on established hydrology in a run-of-river mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Hydropower - Dasu Hydropower Project (4320MW)
Dasu Dam Stage 1 Completion: 2025
Power Generation of stage 1: 2160 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction updates from Suki Kinari Hydropower Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC’s Thar Coal Block-1 project progressing quickly, says top official*


Web Desk
February 9, 2021









Mr Tariq Shah, Secretary Energy Department Government of Sindh, Mr Li Jigen CEO Sino Sindh Resources Private Limited and Mr Meng Donghai, CEO of Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Co, perform ribbon-cutting at the office opening of SSRL in Karachi at The Harbour Front. 

KARACHI: Chief Operating Officer of the Sino Sindh Resources Private Limited (SSRL) Li Jigen said Monday that the Thar Coal Block-1 project, which is an important part of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), is making rapid progress.

"Despite the COVID-19 pandemic and other obstacles, the mega project in Thar has picked up pace in recent times," he said according to a statement issued.

Tariq Shah, Sindh Energy Secretary and Meng Donghai, CEO of Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Co and Li Jigen shared more details about the project. 

Tariq Shah lauded the progress made in the Thar Block-1 project which comprises a 7.8-million-tonne-per-annum (Mtpa) open-pit coal mine and installation of a 1.3 GW ultra-supercritical coal-fired power plant.

Almost 40% of work related to coal mining has been completed while construction work is also in progress on the power plant. Mining work would be completed by the end of 2021 and the first unit of the power plant would also start working from 2022. 

The entire project would be completed by 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam- 4500 MW
Construction activities are going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW*
CPEC Hydropower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Powerhouse of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located at Kunhar River, in a beautiful valley of Kaghan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Coal-based power generation increases in Pakistan under CPEC Projects*

February 24, 2021

dawn.com







Coal-based power generation in January 2021 has risen to a seven-month high of 2,560-gigawatt hours (GWh) as total generation from different fuels increased by 3.7 per cent, under CPEC-related energy projects. In the last five years, Pakistan has aggressively pursued coal power under CPEC, increasing coal-based capacity from negligible to 4,620 megawatts.

With seven other coal-based projects under construction, the country expects to add 4,590 megawatts by the end of 2026. Sheikh Mohammad Iqbal, a power-sector consultant based in Lahore, says the maximum utilisation of coal-based power is critical for slashing the overall cost of generation for countries like Pakistan.
LAHORE: Coal-based power generation in January rose to the seven-month high of 2,560 gigawatt hours (GWh) as total generation from different fuels increased by 3.7 per cent to 8,079 GWh from 7,794 GWh a year ago and by 2.5 per cent from 7,880 GWh from the previous month.

Coal power generation in the country peaked at 2,581 GWh in July last year before sliding back to 1,095 GWh in November. As a ratio of total generation in any given month in the last three years since the beginning of 2018, the share of coal power rose its highest of just below 32pc in January 2021. According to data, share of coal generation in the country’s total electricity output bottomed to 9.2pc in September 2018.

In the last five years Pakistan has aggressively pursued coal power under the multi-billion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative as well as outside it, increasing coal-based capacity from negligible to 4,620 megawatts. With seven other coal-based projects under construction, the country expects to add 4,590 megawatts by the end of 2026.

Coal power has increased by above 62pc to 15,262 GWh during the first seven months of the current fiscal year from 9,395 GWh during the same period in FY19, underscoring growth in its capacity and utilisation because of fuel price considerations. Its share in overall generation during the period July-January has risen from 12.9pc in FY19 to around 20pc this year in spite of 8.7pc increase in the cost of coal-based generation year-on-year to Rs6.47 per KWh last month on global coal prices.

An Arif Habib analyst, Rao Aamir Ali, said the share of coal power during winter increases because of reduction in hydel generation and closure of gas-based plants due to the shortage of the fuel. He pointed out that the share of coal power in the country’s generation will likely double in the years to come as new plants come online over the next six years to end 2026.

Sheikh Mohammad Iqbal, a power-sector consultant based in Lahore, is glad to see the increasing share of coal power in the country’s total power generation. “I am of the firm view that maximum utilisation of the coal-based power is critical for slashing the overall cost of generation. It is good for the economy of countries like Pakistan even though some may oppose coal power because of its potential impact on the environment.

“But they should remember that the coal power technology has improved a great deal and it no longer can be regarded dirty fuel when it comes to producing electricity from it. I would say coal is much cleaner fuel for electricity generation than furnace oil.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Realignment of KKH under Dasu_Hydropower_Project. 

The concrete lining works are in progress. The tunnel length is 180m including a 60m open tunnel of 10.2m x 12.4m (HxW).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project | Construction Activities | March, 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Two Diversion Tunnels named as Diversion Tunnel A (L=1.5 KM) & Diversion Tunnel B (L=1.3 KM), as shown in the pictures, are being constructed at 4320 MW Dasu Hydropower Project by using Drill & Blast method.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Thar Power Plant Under CPEC to add 660 MW electricity: Chief Secretary Sindh Shah*

March 18, 2021

SOURCEbrecoder.com.pk






During a meeting of the Parliamentary Committee on CPEC held at the Sindh Secretariat, Chief Secretary Sindh, Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah said an additional 660 megawatts of electricity from Thar will be added to the national grid this year. He also said that Thar coal has the capacity to meet the power needs of the entire country, and invited CPEC Parliamentary Committee to visit Thar coal to witness the progress. Chairman Parliamentary Committee, MNA Sher Ali Arbab, and other top officials were briefed on Thar coal, SEZs, KT Bandar project, Karachi circular railways, BRTs and other projects. Mumtaz Ali Shah further added that Dhabeji Special Economic Zone is another important project of CPEC which will boost the manufacturing and will increase exports of the country. He said that Thar Coal, Dhabeji Economic Zone and Wind Corridors of Sindh are important projects under CPEC.The parliamentary committee appreciated the efforts of the Sindh government on the CPEC projects and the committee members have decided that they would visit Thar soon.


KARACHI: Parliamentary Committee on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was told on Wednesday that additional 660 megawatts of electricity from Thar will be added to the national grid this year.
This was briefed by Chief Secretary Sindh Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah in a meeting of the Parliamentary Committee on CPEC held at the Sindh Secretariat to review the projects under the CPEC in Sindh.

Chairman Parliamentary Committee for CPEC MNA Sher Ali Arbab, CS Sindh Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah, Committee Members MNA Noor Alam Khan, MNA Sadaqat Ali Khan Abbasi, MNA Murtaza Javed Abbasi, MNA Zahid Akram Durrani, MNA Muhammad Aslam Bhootani, Federal Secretary Planning, Chairman Sindh Planning Board Wasim Ahmed, Commissioner Karachi Naveed Ahmed Sheikh and other relevant secretaries attended the meeting.

The meeting was briefed on Thar Coal, Special Economic Zones, KT Bandar project, Karachi Circular Railways, BRTs and other projects.

Briefing the committee Sindh Syed Mumtaz Ali Shah said that Thar Coal has the capacity to meet the power needs of the entire country.

He said that there is famous slogan that Thar will change Pakistan because Thar is generating electricity cheaper than all other power generation projects in the country.

In the meeting, the Chief Secretary Sindh invited CPEC Parliamentary Committee to visit Thar Coal to witness the progress.

He said that the members of the committee should visit Thar and see the development work done by the Sindh government there, roads have been constructed and provincial government had built an airport in Islamkot to facilitate the investors.

He further added that Dhabeji Special Economic Zone is another big project on 1500 acres of land, which will be used for industries. Dhabeji Economic Zone is an important project of CPEC which will boost the manufacturing and will increase exports of the country, he added.

He said that mass transit network is being laid in Karachi city from Malir Expressway, BRT and KCR which will resolve the transport problems in the city.

During the meeting, the Chairman CPEC Parliamentary Committee Sher Ali Arbab said that timely completion of the CPEC projects are in the national interest.

He said that Thar Coal, Dhabeji Economic Zone and Wind Corridors of Sindh are the big projects.
He said that the real success of CPEC is Special Economic Zones and the Gwadar.

The parliamentary committee appreciated the efforts of the Sindh government on the CPEC projects and the committee members have decided that they would visit Thar soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Matiari-Lahore Transmission Line Project is a remarkable project under CPEC. 
All great efforts & hard work of builders need no words to describe when standing in Converter station. 

Hope its testing process will go smoothly & the project will function soon. Ambassador Mr. Nong Rong said

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At Karot Hydropower Project, another Milestone marked during Pandemic. 
The first unit runner of the Project was successfully hoisted.
The runner of Unit 1# successfully put into machine pit. 
The completion of this major node marked that the installation of Unit 1# had officially entered the final assembly stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*K-2 nuclear power plant connected to grid*

The Newspaper'
March 19, 2021









This photo shows construction work taking place on the K-2 and K-3 nuclear power plants. — Photo courtesy PAEC website


ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) on Thursday announced that it had connected the much-awaited 1,100MW Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 (K-2) to the national grid.

In a statement, the PAEC termed it a ‘Pakistan Day’ gift to the nation. It said the nuclear power plant (NPP) had achieved criticality at the end of February and was undergoing certain safety tests and procedures before it could finally be connected to the national grid.

The loading of nuclear fuel onto the plant was started on December 1, 2020 after getting clearance from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority.

The PAEC pointed out that K-2 is the first nuclear power plant in Pakistan with a generation capacity of 1,100MW and its addition to the national grid will “surely help improve the economy of the country”.

K-2 is one of the two similar under-construction nuclear power plants located near Karachi and will be inaugurated for commercial operation by the end of May this year.

The other one, K-3, is also in completion phase and is expected to be operational by the end of this year.

The PAEC is now running six NPPs in the country — two located in Karachi and four at Chashma in Mianwali district. Earlier, the collective generation capacity of all PAEC-operated nuclear power plants was around 1,400MW.

The coming online of the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 will nearly double the generation capacity of nuclear power plants in the country, substantially improving the overall share of nuclear power in the energy mix.

Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission Chairman Muhammad Naeem congratulated Member Power Saeedur Rehman and his team on this great achievement.


_Published in Dawn, March 19th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, Mar 19 (APP):Ambassador of China to Pakistan Nong Rong Friday said the Port Qasim Coal fired power plant had so far produced 8.894 billion KWH of electricity.

“The 1320MW Power Project (a CPEC power project) has produced 27 billion kWh electricity till March 2021 since synchronization, 8.894 billion kWh in 2020, with low and most affordable tariff,” he said in his tweet.



> PORT QASIM 1320MW POWER PROJECT, A #CPEC POWER PROJECT, HAS PRODUCED 27 BILLION KWH ELECTRICITY TILL MARCH 2021 SINCE SYNCHRONIZATION, 8.894 BILLION KWH IN 2020, WITH LOW AND MOST AFFORDABLE TARIFF. AN EXAMPLE OF SIGNIFICANT CONTRIBUTIONS OF POWER SUPPLY OF CPEC POWER PROJECTS! PIC.TWITTER.COM/ZKXUOODJFN
> — NONG RONG (@AMBNONG) MARCH 19, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim 1320 Mega Watt Power Project: 

This power plant has been generated 27 billion kilo watts of electricity till March 2021, one of the most important power projects in the CPEC..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Nine Energy projects have so far been completed under the China Pakistan Energy Corridor (CPEC), boosting the energy needs of Pakistan.

According to the details, these new projects have contributed 5340 MW of electricity to the main grid, helping meet the country’s vital needs for industry, agriculture, and domestic consumers.

Out of a total of 22 projects, another eight are near completion and would pump in an additional 4470 MW of electricity to the national grid. Another five projects are in the planning and implementation phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

March 25, 2021: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) today visited Diamer Basha Dam and Dasu Hydropower Project to review construction work on the two mega projects.

During his visit to Diamer Basha Dam being constructed on River Indus downstream of Chilas town in Gilgit Baltistan, the Chairman was briefed that construction work on as many as 8 different sites in project area is underway. The construction sites included access tunnel, access roads, upstream and downstream cable bridges. The construction work on* 21 MW Tangir Hydropower Project,* meant for providing electricity during construction phase of Diamer Basha Dam, has also commenced, it was further briefed.

The Chairman also opened the newly constructed cable way bridge across River Indus. Rest of three such bridges are scheduled to be completed in April and May one after the other for swift mobilization on both banks of the River during high flow season. Pontoon bridge across the River Indus had already been completed ahead of schedule in December last year to facilitate mobilization of machinery and workforce during the current low flow season.

Diamer Basha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With installed power generation capacity of 4500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid.

Earlier, WAPDA Chairman also witnessed construction activities on Dasu Hydropower Project Stage-I, being built across River Indus upstream Dasu town in Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. During a briefing about progress on the project, the Chairman was apprised that construction work on 9 different sites is in progress. It was briefed that river diversion works are expected to be completed by end of this year.

Afterwards, the mighty Indus would pass through the two diversion tunnels paving the way to constructing the Main Dam. The Chairman reviewed construction work on diversion tunnels and power house during the visit.

The 4320 MW-Dasu Hydropower Project will be completed in two stages. At present, WAPDA is working on 2160 MW-Stage-I, likely to be completed in 2025. The Stage-I will provide 12 billion green and low-cost electricity to the National Grid annually while the Stage-II will also contribute another 9 billion units to the system per annum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A flood control emergency evacuation drill was conducted at under construction Karot Hydropower Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stator frame for Generating unit has been arrived at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Site.
884MW ...CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Hydropower - Dasu Hydropower Project (4,320MW)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG FWO, along with his team, visited Diamer Basha Dam site on 10 April 2021. 
DG was briefed about latest updates of various construction works. 
Plans for construction of temporary and permanent bridges were verified on ground and issues related to future work on the main dam were discussed on site.


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu Hydropower Project - 4320MW *


----------



## ghazi52

First Steel Liner for Headrace Tunnel of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project has been transported inside Tunnel.
23.1km long headrace tunnel passing through difficult terrain and in poor geological section, Steel lining has been designed. 5.5m diameter steel cans has been fabricated in specialized steel factory at site and mobilized in HRT for installation. A total of 117 nos.(each 3m long) steel cans will be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer-Bhasha Dam: Cableway Bridge-2 was made operational to speed-up the transportation of heavy machinery and construction materials across the Indus River.

This cableway bridge is 205 meters long and consists of a six-foot carriageway. The cableway bridge is capable of carrying a total weight of 80 tons.

Additional Chief Engineer Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project Fakhr Jahan, engineers and officials of Power China were present during the opening of the bridge.

On March 25, Chairman WAPDA Lieutenant General (retd) Muzammil Hussain had inaugurated the newly constructed Cableway Bridge-3 on the Indus River.

The cable way bridge-1 will also be made operational soon.

Diamer Basha Dam is set to have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With installed power generation capacity of 4500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The integral withstand voltage test of the first generator stator for Karot Hydropower Project has passed.

Three-phase four-branch star connection mode adopted for stator windings. The double-layer strip wave winding performed using an epoxy mica insulation system with class F insulation.

The smoothly completion of this important task laid down a solid foundation for the rotor hoisting of first unit in May 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*′′ Carbon emissions from Sahiwal Cole Power Plant is zero ′′*

Cool fired power plants operated under Chinese companies in Pakistan are working on zero carbon emissions.

Sahiwal Cole Power Plant has made it very low even zero carbon emissions possible.

The Sahiwal project is involved in green coal-operated power projects with its high performance and carbon emissions that have met world standard. The project is built on the style of Tianjin IGCC power station,

This project uses various devices and technologies for carbon dioxide reduction which is then stored as industrial raw materials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Largest Pelton turbines in Pakistan for Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.*

ANDRITZ supplying these four 225MW Pelton units for this project, which will be the largest Pelton turbines in the country.

Vevey Lab, Switzerland conducted the model acceptance test in 2019. On the very day, 20 globally leading turbine experts from all stakeholders witnessed the model acceptance test.

After uninterrupted tests for nearly 150 hours (six days and nights), all the tested items, including efficiency, vibration, speed, air admission as well as the geometric size, met the Contract requirements and manufacturing is in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

2nd breakthrough of Headrace tunnel at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project took place on 17th April, 2020.
More than 23Km long headrace tunnel is being excavated through different access Adits/Tunnels. 

More than 2600m long tunnel sections (A4-A5) breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment. To celebrate this important milestone, a ceremony was held at construction site and all stakeholders participated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

High-pressure cylinder and the intermediate-pressure cylinder of Lot#1 for* Jamshoro Thermal Power Plant* were successfully hoisted in place.

The milestone laid down a solid foundation for the installation of the steam turbine generator set.

The installation is undertaken by the consortium of Harbin Electric Company Limited & Siemens.

Photo Courtesy: Harbin Electric Company (HEI)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Hydropower - Dasu Hydropower Project (4,320MW)


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work at Dasu Dam in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Signing of Agreement 1124 MW Kohala Hydropower Project under CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cold functional tests were completed on 20th April at unit 3 of the Karachi nuclear power plant in Pakistan,* China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced.

Units 2 and 3 at the site are China's first exports of the Hualong One reactor design, promoted on the international market as the HPR1000. Karachi 2 was synchronised with the electricity grid last month.

Completion of the cold testing of Karachi 3 was overseen by the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC), CNNC said.

The successful completion of the cold testing means that the main work of the nuclear island.

installation project of the unit has been completed and the unit has entered the system commissioning stage, CNNC said. Cold testing will be followed by thermal testing, then first fuel loading and finally grid-connected power generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC: Kohala Hydropower Project.*

Capacity: 1124 Megawatts.
Investment: $2.4 Billion
Location: Jhelum River - AJK.
Completion Date: 2027

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The government of Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and Chinese Three Gorges Company on Friday signed agreements related to 1,124 megawatt Kohala Hydel Power Project- Implementation and Water Usage under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The project would attract a foreign investment of $2.4 billion under the umbrella of CPEC.

This was announced by CPEC Authority, Chairman, Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa (retd), on his Twitter handle.

“The signing ceremony for 1,124 MW Kohala Hydel Power Project- Implementation and Water Usage Agreements held between AJK Government and China Three Gorges Company,” the Chairman CPEC Authority tweeted.

Federal Minister of Energy Hammad Azhar, AJK Prime Minister Raja Farooq Haider and others officials were present on the occasion.

The Kohala Hydropower Project is a proposed run-of-the-river high head project, located near Kohala, in Azad Kashmir.

The agreement for the project was finalised in 2020 and later it was formally signed in a ceremony attended by the Pakistani Prime Minister, and Chinese ambassador.

China Three Gorges Corporation (CTGC), the state-owned hydropower developer, had won the right to develop a hydroelectric dam in Pakistan on January 7, 2015. It will be Chinese company’s largest investment in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project - 4320MW (First Stage: 2,160MW)

Concrete works at the inlet of Diversion Tunnel B is in progress.

Credits: Engr. Asim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW
Preparations are going on for final diversion of River Kunhar through Lower Spillway Bays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another important Landmark has been achieved at Suki Kinari Hdyropower Project (884MW)
Today 30th April, 2021 at about 110hrs, River Kunhar has been diverted through Spillway bays to start the filling of Asphalt core, Rockfill dam. To Celebrate this, a ceremony has been held at construction site and the representative of all stakeholders participated.

Congratulation to all and salute to those who have worked day and night to make this happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Secondary River Closure Ceremony of 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydel Power Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=330503301750545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clicks taking during pavement marking at RAR-01 Trial Section.. 
*Dasu Hydropower Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> The Karot Hydropower Project is a 720 MW run-of-river project to be built on the Jhelum River, Rawalpindi district.
> 720 MW Karot_Hydro Power_Project Powerhouse and Intake
> #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor


Can't see the images.
We need to see renewable power projects like Terawatt Solar farms, Terawatt wind farms and small water powered generators put in fast flowing streams and rivers. But coal power stations are better than the daily load shedding Pakistanis were suffering.


----------



## ghazi52

khansaheeb said:


> Can see the images.
> We need to see renewable power projects like Terawatt Solar farms, Terawatt wind farms and small water powered generators put in fast flowing streams and rivers. But cola power stations are better than the daily load shedding Pakistanis were suffering.



There was a problem at that time, Pictures disappeared after sometime,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The rotor of the first unit at Karot Hydropower Project was successfully hoisted.

On the morning of 2nd May 2021, the rotor of Unit#1 was successfully hoisted, achieving another major milestone at the Project. Total weight of rotor is about 700 tons, which is the heaviest hoisting component in the electromechanical equipment of the entire unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project

- 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: end of 2021…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

HEI and Punjab Thermal Power Ltd (PTPL) signed an Operation and Maintenance (O&M) contract for 1263 MW Punjab Combined-Cycle Power Plant at JHANG in Pakistan.
HEI will be responsible for the 12-year operation and maintenance of the unit, major equipment overhaul, plant-wide BOP equipment overhaul, and power plant spare parts procurement, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot hydropower project in final stages, to produce above 3.2 bn KWh of clean energy annually*

fraaz.cool
May 4, 2021






Hoisting of the rotor of the first unit at Karot hydropower project - Photo by: Cheap Energy

by *Cheap Energy*

On the morning of May 2, 2021, the rotor of Unit no.1 was successfully hoisted, achieving another major milestone for the Karot hydropower project.

With the joint efforts of all parties especially the electro-mechanical team who have worked day and night to make this happen.

The total weight of the rotor is about 700 tons, which was the heaviest hoisting component in the electro-mechanical equipment of the entire unit. The successful hoisting of the rotor marks that Unit no.1 has fully entered the final assembly stage, laying a solid foundation for the timely comprehension of commissioning goal and power generation from Karot Hydropower Station.

The construction activities were badly affected during COVID-19 pandemic. The project management team overcame the difficulties and continued the construction works of the project to put it into production and power generation according to the schedule.








Karot Hydropower Station – Photo by: Cheap Energy

The Karot hydropower project has a total installed capacity of 720 megawatts (MW), and a total investment of more than 1.7 billion US dollars. It is being developed by Karot Power Company Limited (KPCL), a special purpose-vehicle in which China Three Gorges South Asia Investment (CSAIL) holds a majority share. It is one of the priority projects of “China-Pakistan Economic Corridor” (CPEC). It is also the first project that was included in CPEC. 

Once functional, it will provide Pakistan with more than 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours of clean energy every year, and it is expected to reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 3.5 million tons per year. While optimizing the energy structure and contributing to the global goal of “Carbon neutrality, it will promote Pakistan’s energy construction, social development and Economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project:*

WAPDA awards US$ 354.6 million contract for Civil Works to PCCCL

May 6, 2021: Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) awarded contract worth US$ 354.6 million for civil works of the 1530 MW-Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project to Power Construction Corporation of China Limited (PCCCL) through an international competitive bidding.

The contract signing ceremony was held today at WAPDA Mega Hydel Complex. Tarbela 5th Extension Project Director Muhammad Azam Joya and PCCCL Executive Representative in Pakistan Ling Jianke signed the contract on behalf of their organizations. WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd), World Bank Country Director Najy Benhassine, World Bank Task Team Leader Dr. Rickard Liden, WAPDA Member Finance Naveed Asghar, Member Water Abdul Zahir Khan Durrani, Member Power Jamil Akhtar, General Managers concerned and representatives of the Consultants also witnessed signing of the contract.

Addressing the ceremony, the Chairman said “WAPDA, in its endeavor to enhancing water storage capacity and share of cheap and clean hydel power generation in the National Grid, is constructing as many as 10 projects including Tarbela 5th Extension. Timely completion of these projects is all the more important for the purpose. ”Underlining the benefits of Tarbela Dam Project for economic development and social uplift, he said “We are confident to complete Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project in accordance with the stipulated timelines.”

Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project is being constructed on Tunnel No. 5 of Tarbela Dam with approved PC-I of US$ 807 million. International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD), World Bank is providing US$ 390 million, while Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) to the tune of US$ 300 million.

Cumulative generation capacity of the project stands at 1530 MW with three generating units of 510 MW each. The project, scheduled to start electricity generation by mid-2024, will provide 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity to the National Grid on the average every year. With completion of Tarbela 5thExtension Hydropower Project, installed capacity at Tarbela Dam will rise from 4888 MW to 6418 MW.

Credits: *WAPDA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*All four concession agreements for Kohala Hydropower Project have been signed.
*
The four major concession agreements for Kohala Hydropower Project include the Power Purchase Agreement (PPA), the Pakistan Federal Government Implementation Agreement (GoP-IA), the AJ&K Government Implementation Agreement (AJ&K-IA) and the Water Use Agreement (WUA). 

The successful signing of the agreements is an important milestone for the completion of the preliminary work of Kohala Hydropower Project, laying a good foundation for the next development and construction of the project.

The KHPP is one of the priority projects for energy cooperation in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. The installed capacity of the power station is 1124 MW and the designed annual power generation capacity is over 5.1 billion kilowatt-hours. After the completion of the project, it will significantly improve the power supply environment of AJ&K area and promote the social and economic development of Pakistan and AJ&K area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam-4500MW.
Construction of another cableway bridge is in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC 's most important power project : Suki Kinari Hdyropower Project (884MW) nears completion . 
The $ 2 billion project will be completed in December 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

720 MW Karot Hydropower Project.
1st CPEC Hydropower Project Investment $ 1720 Million.
88% work been completed expected completion April 2022. Current local direct employment 5000 Location River Jehlum, Punjab/ AJK..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 720-megawatt Karot Hydropower Project was initially due to be completed in 2020. 
It has the capability to generate 3.249 billion units of clean electricity per year for the national grid.

The project is being developed on a Build-Own-Operate and Transfer (BOOT) basis at an estimated cost of $1.98bn including a development cost of $1.698bn and interest during construction of $243m by Karot Power Company Private Ltd, comprising of M/s Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd (TGSAIL) and Associated Technologies (Pvt) Ltd of Pakistan.

The project is being constructed on a concrete gravity of 91 metres high dam with a crest length of 320 meters near the village of Gohra. The dam's reservoir will be approximately 152m cubic metres in volume, with a length of 27 kilometres. Around 72 homes and 58 businesses were expected to be relocated due to project construction while 2.8-km of the Karot-Kotli road and 8.9-km of the Azad Pattan-Kahuta road were expected to need relocation.

The National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) had approved in February 2016 the project's levelised tariff at 7.57 cents per unit for 30 years at an exchange rate of Rs101.6 per dollar. Its groundbreaking ceremony was held in January of that year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

884MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project (SKHPP) is 1.9 billion USD, being executed under strategic CPEC framework.
The construction activities were started in early quarter of 2017 and is expected to be completed in December, 2022. The project has provided about 6,000 local jobs. Once operational, the project will annually generate around 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours of clean electricity, replacing 1.3 million tonnes of coal and reducing 2.52 million tonnes of carbon dioxide emissions per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydropower Project – 720MW

In order to further improve the emergency response capability and to improve the level of emergency management, another emergency mock drill has been organized at various working areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=585921668975740

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## maverick1977

Dude who started all these power projects? was it under NAwaz or before?


----------



## ghazi52

China is a proud friend of Pakistan which has always stood by Pakistan in all kinds of situations. Completion of hydropower projects in Azad Kashmir under CPEC will significantly change the economic life of the people of the state. Azad Kashmir President Masood Khan's statement during his Karot Hydropower project site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday virtually inaugurated the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant Unit-2 (K-2).*

Speaking during the ceremony, he said that the unit — established due to cooperation between Pakistan and China — will generate 1,100MW of clean energy. "This is important for us because Pakistan is among the top 10 countries at risk due to climate change."

He said that glaciers supply 80 per cent of Pakistan's water needs. "Glaciers are melting at a rapid speed, and our coming generations will face an acute water shortage as well as food security issues if the effects of climate change are not reversed."

Therefore, clean energy is important for us, he said. He also lamented the fact that Pakistan had not tried to use renewable resources for producing electricity. "Unfortunately, we have not focused on producing energy from water despite the country having the potential to do so."

He said that that the project will help to train manpower and facilitate technology transfer from China, adding that 40,000 experts visited the country over an extended period of time. "This is another area of cooperation with China."

The premier added that Pakistan was also celebrating 70 years of diplomatic relations with China on Friday. "It is a very unique relationship," he said, adding that it extends to all levels.

"We are confident that China will stand with us during difficult times. It is fortunate for us that Pakistan has strong ties with an emerging power and a developed country such as China," he said, adding that people-to-people contact will also now increase.

"China has faced problems similar to the ones Pakistan is facing today and we have a lot to learn from them," he said. "Pakistan can learn a lot from China on controlling pollution, ending poverty and corruption."

Speaking on the occasion, the chairman of the China Atomic Energy Authority said that the power plant was being inaugurated on the 70th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Pakistan and China.

He said China and Pakistan have been extending support to each other and cooperating in various fields. He said the two countries have also been cooperating in the peaceful use of nuclear energy. He expressed the hope that bilateral cooperation will further expand in the future, _Radio Pakistan_ reported.

The K-2 plant has 60-year life expectancy, extendable to 20 more years. It is designed with higher plant availability and capacity factors, and extended refuelling cycle.

The construction of K-2 commenced in November 2013, whereas its fuel loading started on Dec 1, 2020 after approval from the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority.

A series of cold and hot functional commissioning tests related to plant operation and safety were conducted, before achieving criticality at the end of February this year. After further reactor physics tests, the plant was connected to national grid on March 18, 2021 for trial operation and power escalation tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

K2 Nuclear Power Plant In Karachi. It is the second unit of Hualong One nuclear reactor Energy China has participated in design and construction of the project. It's the world’s second Hualong One nuclear reactor, and the first one is in China.

This unit is expected to generate 10 billion kWh of electricity annually, equivalent to the annual consumption of 3.12 million tons of coal, 8.16 million tons of carbon dioxide emissions and the afforestation of over 7000 trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

POWERCHINA Port Qasim Power Station has generated 3.44 billion kWh in 2021. #CPEC #Pakistan #China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Excavation of Power intake & Diversion Tunnels slopes works are in Progress at Diamer Basha Dam Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*884MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project*

- Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK

- Project Cost: 1.9 billion USD
- Under strategic CPEC framework. 

- Completion Date: December, 2022

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC*

- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam
- Surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units
- Expected completion date: end of 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫 𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦 (𝐃𝐁𝐃) 𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 

Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞: 𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫 𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦 (𝐃𝐁𝐃) 𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭

FWO - Power China JV commenced work on this monumental project in July 2020. InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Alhamdolillah, on 24 May 2021, excavation work of left abutment of the main dam wall has been started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inaugurations Ceremony of RAR-2 under Dasu Hydropower Project was held at Construction Site.

It is pertinent to mention here that 1.6km RAR-01 had already been completed and inaugurated on 13 May, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

ghazi52 said:


> China is a proud friend of Pakistan which has always stood by Pakistan in all kinds of situations. Completion of hydropower projects in Azad Kashmir under CPEC will significantly change the economic life of the people of the state. Azad Kashmir President Masood Khan's statement during his Karot Hydropower project site.
> 
> 
> View attachment 745685



you guys have been saying this for a decade now....isn't it time there was some real cash coming in because of these projects?


----------



## ghazi52

Ghost Hobbit said:


> you guys have been saying this for a decade now....isn't it time there was some real cash coming in because of these projects?


Do you have problem ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost Hobbit

ghazi52 said:


> Do you have problem ?



it's a reasonable question to ask. You have indicated it's a high riority project. You have indicated it will bring enormous economic benifits. Port has been running for years, prjects for a decade. What's the upside now?


----------



## ghazi52

Ghost Hobbit said:


> it's a reasonable question to ask. You have indicated it's a high riority project. You have indicated it will bring enormous economic benifits. Port has been running for years, prjects for a decade. What's the upside now?


So.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu Hydropower Project - 4,320MW
The Excavation of Underground Powerhouse is in Progress. The dimension of cavern is 424m x 31m x 62m (LxWxH).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Mohmand Dam (800MW)
Right retraining wall of spillway - lean concrete pouring and preparation works

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The traffic bridge of Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been opened successfully.

The Chinese and Pakistani staff gathered at the bridgehead to witness this important moment.

The bridge is located at the upstream of main dam with a total length of 119m and two-way independent lanes. It is a three-span simply supported beam bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer bhasha Dam work progress 2021*

Jun 5, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: Karachi Nuclear Power Complex’s KANUPP-2 Nuclear Power Plant with a capacity of 1.1 Giga Watts. 

The plant is powered by a Generation III+ HPR-1000 three-loop pressurized water nuclear reactor. In 2015, the Government of Pakistan signed an energy agreement to construct two indigenously built nuclear reactor units at a cost of $9.5 Billion with a gross electrical output of 2.2 GWe. KANUPP-3 is slated to become operational in 2022. Both reactor units will have a design life of 60 years and account for approximately 10% of the country’s total generation capacity. 

K2 is expected to generate 10 billion kWh of electricity annually, equivalent to the annual consumption of 3.12 million tons of coal, 8.16 million tons of carbon dioxide emissions, and the afforestation of over 7,000 trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1320 Megawatt (MW) Thar Coal Power PLANT Block 1 Under Construction.
1st & 2nd Pictures taken in March 2021 and 3rd picture taken in June 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project - 4320MW (First Stage: 2,160MW)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of* Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

720MW Karot Hydropower Project
The project Management Environmental & Safety month at Construction Site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Bhasha Dam - 4500MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*
Construction Activities - June, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ENERGY PROJECTS*

The CPEC’s strong early focus on energy generation sprung primarily from Pakistan’s own domestic political priorities. Energy came to be the very heart of the CPEC’s initial phase largely because of a dramatic energy crisis that was affecting the lives and livelihoods of Pakistanis, the country’s macroeconomy, and (as a result) the electoral prospects of those in power. 

The promise to solve the “energy crisis” was a key electoral manifesto commitment of the PML-N’s 2013 campaign. As Punjab’s chief economist explained, “energy was the pre-requisite” to everything the PML-N hoped to achieve both developmentally and electorally.

The fact that Pakistan pushed its energy priorities onto Beijing rather than the other way around is demonstrated by the minutes of the first JCC meeting in August 2013. The Pakistani side “shared [that] the energy sector is the most important and critical sector and without its revival, economic activities cannot be re-generated in the country.

” In the same meeting the vice chairman of China’s National Development and Reform Commission agreed to take cues from Pakistan by “affirm[ing] that the projects . . . identified by the [Pakistani] Minister [would] . . . be the basis for future bilateral cooperation under the corridor.

.” However, Chinese officials warned that both sides would need to ensure the high efficiency of projects to maximize their benefits when making specific investment decisions within that Pakistan-set prioritization framework.

Within the energy sector, coal would play a key role (see table 1). The Pakistani authorities clearly dictated this priority, and their Chinese counterparts adapted accordingly. For instance, the National Power Policy 2013, one of the very first policy documents approved by the newly elected PML-N government in July 2013, called for the exploration of a “coal corridor.






This plan was made to generate cheaper electricity and to diversify the country’s energy sources with the goal of reducing its overreliance on oil. Accordingly, 47 percent (eight out of seventeen) of the prioritized energy projects under the CPEC between 2013 and 2021 were for coal-fired power plants. These projects accounted for 65 percent of the projected megawatts of power that CPEC sites would produce, a potent reminder of the centrality that the Pakistani government attached to the role of coal.

Pakistani leaders were not only steering the types of projects that received investment but were also asking Chinese firms to speed up the construction of various projects. The Pakistani government put pressure on the Power Construction Corporation of China (PowerChina), the state-owned enterprise (SOE) that holds a 51 percent stake in the project, to rapidly develop the Port Qasim coal-fired plant so it would be ready ahead of the 2018 elections.

The power plant was eventually connected to the country’s electrical grid in just thirty-two months, and the Port Qasim coal power plant began commercial operations sixty-seven days ahead of schedule and ahead of the July 2018 elections. In brief, the power generation projects that dominated the first phase of the CPEC were the result of Chinese accommodations of Pakistani political and economic priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan visited Dasu Hydropower Project site to review its construction work.
He received the briefings about the ongoing work.

Timeline of Completion:...............

Phase 1: 2025
Phase 2: 2029

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405952854402207744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan-China energy cooperation stressed*
June 20, 2021
SOURCEdailytimes.com.pk

While addressing a meeting with members of Association of Builders and Developers of Pakistan, Shahzeb Khan Kakar, Director-General of Gwadar Development Authority, highlighted that as work completes on 300 megawatts coal-fired power plant by 2023, energy woes of the region will be addressed. The Chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company said that this port will deepen energy cooperation between Pakistan and China.

Work is in full swing on a 300 megawatts coal-fired power plant, the project will be functional by October 2023, Gwadar Pro reported on Saturday quoting official sources.

Around 150,000 people of Gwadar will be free from electricity and water problems by the end of 2023 under the 2050 Master Plan of Gwadar.

The power plant, an independent power producer, is one of the key energy projects on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

While addressing a meeting with members of Association of Builders and Developers of Pakistan, Shahzeb Khan Kakar, Director-General of Gwadar Development Authority, stated that the project aims to improve the reliability of local power supply and gradually solve the current situation of economic development and urban construction in the Gwadar region being restricted by the shortage of power.

“We are currently spending millions of dollars a year to generate electricity from diesel generators. I hope the plant will be put into operation soon to solve the port’s power problem,” said Zhang Baozhong, Chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company.

The power plant is of great significance to deepening the energy cooperation between China and Pakistan, boosting the development of the Belt and Road Initiative, improving the overall power structure of Balochistan, and promoting local economic construction in Gwadar Port.

In January 2021, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong visited all major projects under CPEC in Gwadar, including Gwadar Power Plant, the New Gwadar International Airport Project, the China-Pak Friendship Hospital, China-Pak Technical and Vocational Institute in Gwadar, the Gwadar East-bay Expressway Project, Gwadar Free Zone, and Gwadar Port.

Nong said that the Chinese side attached great importance to the development of Gwadar, and he had every good reason to believe that Gwadar would become a shining pearl of the region.

At present, China Communications Construction Company (CCCC), the project investor and constructor, is actively promoting the operation of the project.

Zhao Bo, chairman of CCCC (CIHC PAK POWER COMPANY PRIVATE LIMITED), has signed relevant agreements with Private Power and Infrastructure Board, Central Power Purchasing Agency and other authorities in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dam site of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW on Jhelum river under CPEC
- Asphalt Core Rock fill dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam -4500MW

The Construction works commenced in July 2020 on this monumental project. InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project
Construction Updates 
June, 2021






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The great moment of the launching of high power transmission for *CPEC Matiari-Lahore HVDC Transmission* project. 

A brand new artery to transmit the power from south to north.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞:𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫 𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project-884MW*

Surge Shaft: 234m deep double chamber Surge shaft which is being constructed to neutralize the hammering effect of water due to sudden shutdown of generating Units.

The excavation of 25m diameter upper chamber has been completed. Due to poor ground conditions, mechanical excavation and installation of heavy support system including lattice girders and rock anchors are being implemented.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of Crushing Plant at Mohmand Dam - 800MW

The Crushing plant is located at right bank of Swat River. To meet the aggregate requirement for the construction of dam and axillary structures, the plant has been erected which will help to accelrate the construction progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭 𝐔𝐩𝐝𝐚𝐭𝐞: 𝐃𝐢𝐚𝐦𝐞𝐫 𝐁𝐚𝐬𝐡𝐚 𝐃𝐚𝐦

Currently, execution of several works is in progress including construction of permanent roads (on left & right bank of River Indus), construction of temporary/permanent bridges, permanent magazines, main Dam excavation work, colony for Tangir HPP and hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam |Latest Construction Visuals | 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction 4320 MW Dasu Hydropower Project.

Dasu Dam Stage 1 Completion: 2025
Power Generation of stage 1: 2160 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1300 MW Pakistan Jamshoro 2X660MW Ultra-Supercritical Thermal Power Plant undertaken by the consortium of Siemens Energy & HEI.




On Apr. 20, #1 Cooling Tower for the Project successfully topped out, marking a critical step forward in the on-site construction.
© Harbin Electric

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=265110335317999

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW*

Located on Jhelum river and first Hydrel Project of CPEC. Electro-mechanical works are at full swing. The surface Powerhouse equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units. The first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Another Milestone registered at biggest CPEC Hydrel Project – Suki Kinari Hydropower Project
The final Concrete of Generating Unit has been completed 37 days ahead of the schedule. This landmark provides smooth transition to new phase of electromechanical installation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Under Construction.
Completion date 2022.
China Pakistan Economic Corridor - CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam Acess tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Chinese firm, working on the *Dasu hydropower project,* would continue carrying out work on the project, the company announced on Saturday, as a visiting Chinese investigation team inspected the site where nine Chinese workers died in a bus tragedy in Upper Kohistan district earlier this week.

*The China Gezhouba Group Corporation (CGGC)*, which had announced to discontinue work on the project and ended the employment contract with the Pakistani staffers, said that the higher authorities had rejected its decision.

Nine Chinese nationals and four Pakistani citizens were killed and more than two-dozen others sustained injuries on Wednesday morning, when a shuttle bus, they were travelling in, plunged into a deep ravine after an explosion on board.

The bus was ferrying the Chinese and Pakistani workers to an under-construction tunnel site of the Dasu hydropower project in the remote Upper Kohistan district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, when it hit the tragedy.

Initially, the Foreign Office had said the incident was an accident, but the government later said that traces of explosives had been found at the site of the incident. Information and Broadcasting Minister Fawad Chaudhry said on Thursday that “terrorism could not be ruled out”.

The CGGC announced on Saturday it was rescinding its earlier order of suspending the employment contract, stating that high officials had rejected its decision. According to the latest announcement the CGGC would continue to work on the project.

Arif Khan Yousafzai, the deputy commission of Upper Kohistan district, said that the Chinese ambassador and other officials decided to continue the work on the project. The Chinese ambassador said that China would extend all possible cooperation to Pakistan, he added.

The CGGC announcement came as a Chinese investigation team, inspected the site of the incident. The team travelled to Dasu from Islamabad via four helicopters. Later they reached the site of the incident after travelling through the Karakoram Highway.

Probe in final stage

Addressing a news conference in Islamabad, Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid confirmed that that a 15-member Chinese team was involved in the ongoing investigation into the Dasu bus tragedy. He said that he had spoken with his Chinese counterpart about the ongoing investigations.

Rashid told reporters that the investigation into the bus tragedy had reached its final stage and the perpetrators would be “exposed and brought to justice” soon. He added that the country’s top security institutions were investigating the incident.

Earlier in the day Rashid received a phone call from China’s Public Security Minister Zhao Kezhi. He assured Zhao that the investigation into the bus tragedy was under way at the highest level on the directions of Prime Minister Imran Khan.

“The Chinese investigation team is being provided full support,” Rashid said. “All Chinese workers in Pakistan would be provided fool-proof security,” the minister said during the telephone conversation with the Chinese minister, according to an official handout.

The two ministers discussed the progress in the investigation and also agreed to complete the probe on a priority basis. They expressed regret over the loss of precious lives. “Pakistan and China’s friendship is tried, tested. We are iron brothers,” the interior minister said.

Responding to a question at the press conference, Rashid said that Zhao had contacted him on the instructions of President Xi Jinping and that he was apprised of the sentiments of government and the people of Pakistan over the incident.

Prime Minister Imran Khan, Rashid continued, had directed Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi to visit China and asked him [Rashid] to ensure more security to the Chinese nationals. The Interior Ministry had issued directives to the law-enforcement agencies, accordingly, he added.

About the Chinese investigators, Rashid said that the 15-member team arrived in Pakistan on Friday. The team is visiting the site of the incident along with the additional secretary and officials of security institutions.

‘Terrorist attack’

“The investigation into the bus incident is under way, while the wounded persons are being provided the best treatment, he added. “The culprits involved in Lahore incident have been arrested, so those behind the Dasu bus incident will also be exposed,” the minister added.

Separately, China’s state-run Xinhua news agency reported that Zhao made an urgent phone call to Rashid on “a recent terror attack that caused heavy Chinese casualties” in Pakistan. “According to the ongoing investigation … this is a terrorist attack against Chinese personnel,” Zhao said.

According to Xinhua report, Zhao said that the Chinese government had paid high attention to the attack on Chinese personnel that occurred on Wednesday, about which Chinese President Xi Jinping had given important instructions.

“China strongly condemned any organisation and personnel that carried out this atrocity,” he said, expressing that hope that both the countries would work “together to find out the truth, solve the case as soon as possible… and severely punish the organisers or individuals behind the attack”.

Zhao requested the Pakistani side to take overall measures to identify and troubleshoot security risks facing Chinese personnel, institutions and projects in Pakistan, fix loopholes, strengthen its early-warning system and security measures, … to prevent similar incidents from happening again.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi and Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong visited the Combined Military Hospital (CMH) Rawalpindi on Sunday.

The foreign minister inquired after well-being of Chinese nationals injured in Dasu incident and wished them speedy recovery and assured them of all-out support and medical care.

Ambassador Nong Rong said that China and Pakistan will continue to cooperate more closely to face any challenges together.

Earlier on arrival, Major General Muhammad Aleem, Commandant CMH, apprised visiting dignitaries about medical care being provided to the injured.

Meanwhile, the Foreign Office spokesman Zahid Hafeez Chaudhri said that the Chinese company has restored the employment contract of Pakistani personnel working on Dasu Hydropower Project.
In a statement, he said China Gezhouba Group Corporation through its latest notification has declared its earlier notice about contract termination of employment of Pakistani personnel working on Dasu Hydropower Project null and void.

The spokesman said that both Pakistan and China remain committed to timely completion of Dasu Hydropower Project and other projects being undertaken with Chinese cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The Frontier Post*







MANSEHRA: The Inspector General of Police (IGP) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Moazzam Jah Ansari Friday visited Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project near Naran in Mansehra District.

Commissioner Hazara Riaz Khan Babar Afridi, DPO Mansehra Asif Bahader and other high-ranking Police Officers accompanied the IGP.

The IGP met with army officers and Chinese officials at the project. The administration of the project briefed the IGP about the arrangements to protect the project and its staff from any terrorist attack.

The IGP lauded the role of China in economic growth and appreciated the contribution of Chinese engineers in the development of Pakistan.

He reiterated the Pakistani Government’s pledge to provide foolproof security to Chinese citizens living in Pakistan. On behalf of KP government, he assured that all possible measures would be taken to protect the Chinese citizens from all kind of threats.

The IGP also met with the Pak- Army officers stationed at Seki Kinari Project. The commanding officer briefed the IGP about the progress of the project and its security. The army officers also accompanied the IGP when he was visiting different points at the dam site to check the security of the project.

The IGP directed police officers to beef up the security of the Chinese officials. He urged them to remain in close contact with the Chinese to resolve their security related issues.

The IGP also directed to install of more CCTV cameras and to supervise all routes with the help of Drone cameras. The IGP asked DIG Special Branch to conduct the security audit of the place.

The Chinese officials appreciated the efforts of the Pak Army and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police to provide them a secure working environment.


----------



## ghazi52

*‘China to speed up work on Dasu Dam’*

APP
July 24, 2021

JHELUM: Minister for Information and Broadcasting Chaudhry Fawad Hussain announced on Thursday that the investigation into the Dasu incident had entered into the second phase, adding that forces planning to subvert the CPEC were behind the Dasu incident.

Talking to media, Chaudhry Fawad said that enemies of Pakistan, who wanted to create misunderstandings between Pakistan and China, had failed in their nefarious design as China had announced to speed up work on Dasu Dam.

Fawad added, “Pakistan was grateful to the Chinese government and people for their support in every possible way .”Deliberating on Pak-Afghan relationship, he said that the recent statement of the Afghan vice president was very unfortunate, adding, “The Afghan government wants to put the burden of its failures on Pakistan.” He said that Pakistan had always stood by Afghanistan, adding that Afghan Vice President Amr Saleh's family did not even live in Afghanistan.

He asserted that the relationships between the people of Pakistan and Afghanistan were very strong. The negative statements of some disillusioned Afghan political leaders had no value, said the information minister, adding that the problems of Afghanistan could only be addressed by the Afghan people and Pakistan could only cooperate in the process.


----------



## ghazi52

884MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project
- Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK
- Project Cost: 1.9 billion USD
- Under strategic CPEC framework.


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW*

Located on Jhelum river and first Hydrel Project of CPEC. Electro-mechanical works are in full swing. The surface Powerhouse is equipped with 4 x 180 MW Francis-type units. The first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.


----------



## ghazi52

On 28th July, 2021, another achievement marked at Mohmand Dam. The excavation faces breakthrough with each other from Diversion Tunnel no.2. Both tunnel sections breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project
Quick Review of Progress July 2021*

Jul 29, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=337044878124509

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam - Inlet Portals of Diversion Tunnels






Two diversion tunnels having 15m diameter are being excavated on the right bank. The excavation and support activities are going on around the clock. To accelerate the diversion of river swat, the tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts. The total length of both tunnels is about 3,300m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tarbela 5th Extension project (1530MW) will start this month (August, 2021). 
The T5 is one of the 10 mega projects WAPDA is implementing to double the existing hydel generation with addition of more than 9,000MW to the national grid in just eight years from 2022 to 2028/29 in a phased manner. T5 project is being constructed on Tunnel No 5 of Tarbela Dam with an approved PC-I of $807 million. The World Bank is providing $390 million, while the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) is providing $300 million.


The cumulative generation capacity of T5 project stands at 1,530MW with three generating units of 510MW each. The project, scheduled to commence electricity generation by mid-2024, will provide 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity on an average/annum to the national grid.

The cumulative generation capacity of T5 project stands at 1,530MW with three generating units of 510MW each. The project, scheduled to commence electricity generation by mid-2024, will provide 1.347 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity on an average/annum to the national grid.

Installed power generation capacity at Tarbela Dam will increase from 4,888MW to 6,418MW on completion of T5 project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Wapda hopeful about early start of Dasu project work*

The Newspaper's Correspondent 
August 5, 2021


MANSEHRA: The Water and Power Development Authority has decided to involve the Chinese ambassador to convince the Gezhouba Group Company for the resumption of work on the Dasu hydropower project.

The execution of the 4,320 megawatts project in Upper Kohistan district came to a halt after a bus explosion left 13people, including nine Chinese workers, dead in Dasu area on July 14.

A member of the Wapda team holding talks with the Chinese company told _Dawn_ on Wednesday that ambassador of China Nong Rong would attend the next week’s meeting.

“We are optimistic that work on Dasu dam will recommence on Aug 14,” he said.



> Official says Chinese envoy will be engaged for purpose



The official said the federal government had addressed the Chinese company’s concern about the workers’ safety by deploying the Pakistan Army’s two platoons in Upper Kohistan, Lower Kohistan and Kolai-Palas districts for the Chinese nationals working on Dasu project and Diamer-Bhasha dam.

“Security personnel will be deployed on the Karakoram Highway as well,” he said.

The official said the Chinese envoy would also be briefed about measures for the security of Chinese nationals.

He said Pakistan and China would jointly foil the ‘evil design of common enemy’ against the mega energy project.

Meanwhile, the World Bank officials visited the Barseen camp of the Chinese workers and engineers, and observed one-minute silence for the bus blast victims.

They also laid a wreath on the memorial for blast victims.

The visitors also met the Chinese team leader and visited the Dasu project site to review security measures.

Chief engineer of the project Masroor Naqvi told them that 10 per cent work had been completed.

Meanwhile, the Pakistan Army has taken over the security of Karakoram Highway,Brigadier Habibullah told a ‘peace jirga’ called by the district administration in Dasu area.

The jirga was also addressed by deputy commissioner Arif Khan Yusufzai, district police officer Arif Javed and local elders.

The local elders announced support for the crackdown on security forces on terrorism and said they won’t allow terrorists to sabotage projects.

_Published in Dawn, August 5th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW.
Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*32073 acres of land acquired so far for Diamer Basha Dam project*


Sun, 8 Aug 2021, 

ISLAMABAD, Aug 08 (APP):The government has so far acquired 32,073 acres of land for important Diamer Basha Dam project which is expected to be completed by April, 2029 and would meet growing water and power needs of the country.

The acquired land is around 90 percent of total required 35,924 acres of land for the project.
The official information revealed on Sunday that the total estimated cost of Diamer Basha Dam project is Rs.1406, 122 million which includes PC-I (acquisition of land and resettlement Rs. 175,436 million, PC-I (Dam Part Rs. 479,686 million while cost for PC-I (Power Generation Facilities yet to be approved) is Rs. 751,000 million.

Similarly, the amount spent by previous governments on the Dam is Rs. 86,685 million under acquisition of land and resettlement (AL&R) since 2009-10 while the present government has spent Rs. Rs. 30273 million under AL&R and Rs. 51555 million under dam part. The total amount of Rs. 116,158 million has been spent under AL&R and Rs. 51,555 million under the Dam’s part.
The information further revealed that Supreme Court of Pakistan is custodian of Dam Fund. The total amount of the Funds collected for the project so far is Rs. 12,934,008,868 up to July 15, 2021. Moreover, thanks to the present government which is giving priority to completion of mega power projects and had earmarked Rs. 15,500 million for the Dam part and Rs. 7,000 million for AL&R during fiscal year 2020-21.

The PC-I (Dam Part) was approved @1US$ = Rs. 105.3, however, the cost will be updated during revision of PC-I in accordance with guidelines of Planning Commission’s Manual for Development projects.

As per plan for construction, the Consultants for main works have commenced their services from October last year while Contractor for Main Dam works have been mobilized at site after signing of Contract Agreement with commencement date as August 07, 2020.

As per financing plan, the Acquisition of Land and Resettlement is being financed by government of Pakistan as Rs. 106,897 million has been released against PC-I (AL&R) amounting to Rs. 175,436 million.

Similarly, financing plan for the Dam’s part includes Rs. 233,686 million under government share, Rs. 144,000 million under commercial financing and Rs. 100,000 million under WAPDA equity.

The financing plan of power generation facilities includes Rs. 76,000 million under WAPDA Equity, Rs. 429,000 million under Commercial Financing and Rs. 246,000 under Integrated Water Flow Model Demand Calculator (IDC) which shall be recovered through tariff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another Milestone Achieved - Rotor of the 2nd generating unit at Karot Hydropower Project was successfully hoisted.
On the morning of 8th August 2021, the rotor of Unit#2 was successfully hoisted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam Project, construction activities in progress on the main dam site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

You know my Uncle and Aunt told me a rumor that the Chinese have bought all the Stocks on Stock Exchanges in Pakistan.

China is almost responsible for industrializing the country. China is doing all the investments in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sindh government on Friday said that a project to supply water to different Independent Power Producers (IPPs) working at Thar Coal Power Plants would be completed by the last week of September, 2021. 
The project costs over Rs10 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot hydropower plant installs rotor for its power unit NO.2*

By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro
Aug 17, 2021


ISLAMABAD, Aug. 17 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistani Karot hydropower plant, funded by China Three Gorges Corporation (CTG), completed the rotor installation for power unit No.2. The project has installed 4 hydraulic generators with a rated power of 180 MW.

Rotors have a diameter of 13.04 meters and a height of 1.84 meters, and the hoisting weight of a single rotor and lifting appliance reaches almost 700 tons.

The 700-ton rotor is the heaviest mechanical and electrical component for hoisting within the entire power unit. The power unit No.2 now enters the final assembly stage after the rotor was hoisted, laying a solid foundation for commissioning the hydropower plant on schedule.

Karot hydropower plant has an installed capacity of 720 MW and a total investment of more than ＄ 1.7 billion. Once completed, the dam will supply more than 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours of clean energy to the South Asian nation every year, which is expected to cut carbon dioxide emissions by 3.5 million tons per year.

The hydropower plant will boost Pakistan's energy industry, social and economic development and optimize its energy mix, contributing to the global goal of carbon neutrality.


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project |Time-lapse |2021*

Aug 19, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project
Glimpses of Construction Activities *
August 2021

Sep 1, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam Project, construction activities in progress on the main dam site.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

On 6th September 2021, the last concrete has been poured for Azad Pattan Bridge located within the reservoir area of Karot Hydropower Project. The total length of the bridge is 200m & the bridge deck width is 11.5m.

The already existing bridge will be inundated in the Karot HPP Reservoir. This is another step closer, and at the same time, it laid a solid foundation for the reservoir filling goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Another Milestone has been achieved at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project- 884MW

On 8th September 2021, the first Stator for Unit no.4 has been hoisted successfully and lowered into the unit pit. 

The total lifting weight was 335 Tons which was accomplished with the help of the tandem operation of Bridge cranes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful Day & Night view of Dam - Neelum Jhelum Project 969MW.
The Project is operation since early 2018 and Contributing to National Grid.

Photo Credits: Engr. Ansar Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction Update
Drilling and Excavation work of Dam abutment slopes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
884MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project*

- Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK
- Project Cost: 1.9 billion USD
- Under strategic CPEC framework.
- Construction Started: early of 2017
- Completion Date: December, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*

The stator of Unit 4 of the Suki Kinari Hydropower Station in Kaghan Valley Pakistan has successfully been hoisted into the pit on September 8. This is the first unit that has completed this step..


----------



## ghazi52

The pressure tunnel of Lawi Hydropower Project, 69 MW , Chitral, successfully breakthrough.
The total length is 741m with one access adit of 146 meter length.
The diameter of the tunnel is 3.4m with circular shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW*

Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC. \
The Project physicals progress is around 93% and first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Suki kinari Hydropower Project is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KPK Province.








As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 m and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first-order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

3rd breakthrough of Headrace Tunnel at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project took place on 25th September, 2021.
23.2Km long headrace tunnel is being excavated through different access Adits/Tunnels. 

More than 3kilometer long tunnel sections (A1-A3) breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment. 

To celebrate this important milestone, a ceremony was held at construction site and all stakeholders participated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1273443286420595

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1867863750055436

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a CPEC clean energy project with total capacity of 884MW, successfully achieved another remarkable milestone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran Khan admits delay in CPEC projects*

PM Imran says that the transmission lines are old and power losses are high, due to which even if there is electricity, it cannot be saved


Web Desk
September 30, 2021








PM Imran Khan addressing a ceremony in connection with the inauguration of Matiari to Lahore 600 KV transmission line completed under the CPEC. -Radio Pakistan

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan Thursday admitted that the breakout of the coronavirus pandemic hampered progress on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects in the country.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of the *new 886 km-long 600 KV transmission line from Matiari in Sindh to Lahore*, PM Imran vowed to speed up the pace of work on the CPEC projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3044726795770762

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
11:21 PM | October 03, 2021


The Chairman Water and Power Development Authority Muzamil Hussain visited site of Diamer Basha Dam project in Chilas on Sunday.

The Commander of 10 Corps and Director General of Frontier Works Organization were also accompanying him during the visit.

They inspected ongoing construction work at different projects of the Dam.

Talking on the occasion, the Chairman WAPDA said that Diamer Basha Dam is one of the most significant projects for sustained development in Pakistan.

He said it would provide water for agriculture, mitigate floods and generate low cost electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*2X660MW USC Project, Jamshoro achieves steady progress*

October 4, 2021






The 2X660MW USC Project in Jamshoro is achieving steady progress as development work is ongoing. In a tweet, China’s Ambassador Nong Rong appreciated the joint efforts of both the Chinese and Pakistani staff, especially during the ongoing Coronavirus Pandemic. Earlier, Ambassador Nong said that Port Qasim 1320MW power plant has successfully generated 7.2 bn kWh in 2021.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW *

Electro-mechanical activities are at their peak. All workers are struggling hard to achieve the Project Timelines.

The project is being construction on Jhelum River which is first Hydel Project of CPEC. 

The Project physicals progress is over 93% and first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC, these projects are being completed...*

* 1- Kohala Dam
It will generate 1024 MW of electricity and will be completed in 2024. It has the capacity to store 39,000 acre feet of water.

👈 2- Mohmand Dam
It will generate 800 MW of electricity, be completed in 2024 and have the capacity to store 1.3 million acre feet of water.

👈 3- Diamer Bhasha Dam
It will generate 6000 MW of electricity and has the capacity to store 66 lakh acre feet of water. It will be completed in 2028.

👈 4- Dasu
It has the capacity to generate 4300 MW of electricity. It has the capacity to store 1.5 million acre feet of water. Phase 1 will be completed in 2025 and Phase 2 in 2028.

👈 5- Mahal Hydropower Project
It has the capacity to generate 640 MW of electricity

👈 6- Suki Kinar Hydropower Project
Capable of generating 884 MW of electricity will be completed in 2024

👈 7- Mehj Dam
Capable of generating 120 MW of electricity

👈 8- Karote Hydropower Project
It has the capacity to generate 720 MW of electricity and will be completed in 2022

👈 9- Balakot Hydropower Project
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is being built with the help of the government has the capacity to generate 320 MW of electricity

👈 10- Koto Hydropower
Koto Hydro Project is being completed with the cooperation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government. It has the capacity to generate 40 MW of electricity. It will be completed in 2021.

* 11- Nuclear power plant Karachi
Two nuclear power plants in Karachi, one of which has been completed which was inaugurated by Khan Sahib in recent days and the other will be completed in 2023. The project has a total capacity of more than 1000 MW.
.

All these projects are being worked on day and night in the security of the Army without any hindrance.
All the elements who want to create anarchy or crisis in the country are working on all the agendas, so that, these projects can be stopped somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A delegation of China Three Gorges Group (CTG) led by Vice-Presidents Wang Shaofeng and Qin Guobin called on Pakistan’s Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque at the Embassy of Pakistan, and expressed interest in investing in Pakistan’s solar and wind energy sectors. They also informed that work on 720 MW Karot Hydropower project is almost complete and it would be commissioned early next year. 

Moreover, a delegation from China Petroleum Pipeline Engineering Company (CPP) and China Zhenhua Import and Export Company have also expressed interest in investing in Pakistan’s oil and gas sector. Ambassador Haque highlighted that Pakistan has the vast untapped potential in the energy sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

2x330MW Power Plant Projects at Thar Block-II Under Construction

They have provided jobs to 1838 local people and will provide more jobs to locals for the peak period of construction. CPEC projects are benefiting local communites!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING, Oct 10 (APP):The 330 MW Thar Energy Limited (TEL) Power Project in Thar Block-II being completed under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Sindh province was making steady progress, said a senior Chinese official.

The TEL power plant was a 330MW mine-mouth lignite-fired power project being built by Thar Energy, which was owned by Hub Power Company (Hubco), China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), and Fauji Fertilizer Company (FFC).

The TEL power plant would supply electricity to the national grid under a 30-year Power Purchase Agreement (PPA). Two more coal-fired power plants named Engro Thar Block II power plant and ThalNova were also being developed in Thar Block II, CEN reported.

The Engro Thar Block II power plant was a coal-fired power station in the Tharparkar district, Sindh. It was Pakistan’s first power plant to use the indigenous coal reserves of Thar.

The 660MW power plant, which was part of CPEC, was developed by Engro Powergen Thar (EPTL), a joint venture of Engro Powergen (EPL), China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), Habib Bank, and Liberty Mills. Construction on the Engro Thar Block II power plant was commenced in April 2016. Trial operations at the plant began in July 2018 while commercial operations began in July 2019.

The coal-fired subcritical power plant was located five kilometres away from Thar Block II near Thar coalfields in Sindh province. It consisted of two 330MW subcritical units, which integrated circulating fluidised bed (CFB) boilers, tandem compound steam turbine units, and generators. CFB was an ideal option for the low-calorific-value Thar lignite coal.

It helped to regulate the plant’s environmental footprint by reducing nitrogen oxide emissions and capturing sulphur oxides. The 20kV, 50Hz, three-phase intercooled generators featured a hydrogen-cooled rotor and stator core, as well as water-cooled rotor windings.

The power plant was also equipped with associated equipment and systems such as cyclones, air pre-heaters, and water walls. Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) supplied approximately 3.8 million tonnes per annum (Mtpa) of coal for the coal-fired power plant from a new opencast mine.

SECMC was a joint venture (JV) by the Government of Sindh (GoS) and Engro Powergen (EPGL). The JV was formed to extract the coal reserves available at the seventh biggest coal mine site in the Thar Desert in Sindh province.

The new coal-fired power plant fed electricity to a 500kV double-circuit transmission line of the grid network between Thar and the Hesco grid station in Jamshoro. The estimated cost of the Engro Thar power plant was US $995.4 million – funded by a syndicate led by China Development Bank (CDB) with the support from China Export and Credit Insurance Corporation (Sinosure).

The syndicate included Habib Bank, United Bank, Bank Alfalah, National Bank Pakistan, Faysal Bank, Construction Bank of China, and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC). ThalNova was a second similar 330MW power plant being developed in the same block. The financial closing for the power plant was achieved in September 2020 and the commercial operations are scheduled for 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

884MW Suki Kinai Hydropower Project - CPEC Project

A Straight-of-the-art steel factory has been established within the construction site to produce Steel liner for the Headrace tunnel and Penstock system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Damsite of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW

- Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK
- Project Cost: 1.9 billion USD
- Under strategic CPEC framework.
- Construction Started: early 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=399364215105967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu Hydropower Project: China links resumption of work to payment of compensation?*

Mushtaq Ghumman
15 Oct 2021


*ISLAMABAD: China has reportedly sought compensation of $38 million (Rs 6.5 billion) from Pakistan for the dead and injured Chinese engineers working on Dasu Hydropower Project, prior to resuming work on the stalled project, well informed sources told Business Recorder.*

On July 14, 2021, thirteen people, including nine Chinese engineers, two locals and two personnel of the Frontier Constabulary (FC) died and over two dozen other people sustained injuries when a bus carrying the team working on the project fell into a ravine after it was hit by a car laden with explosives.

Pakistani authorities say that Indian Spy Agency, RAW, was directly involved in the attack on the Chinese team working on construction of tunnel site of 4,300MW Dasu project.

According to Secretary Water Resources, Dr Shahzeb Khan Bangash, the civil work in the project has been stalled since the attack on Chinese engineers in July.

The sources said the issue of compensation to the Chinese nationals is being discussed at a high level. Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Ministry of Finance, Ministry of Interior, Ministry of Water Resources and Chinese embassy were working closely on the compensation package, as well as, resumption of work on the project.

According to sources, the Steering Committee, comprising Secretaries of concerned Ministries had constituted another Committee which deliberated on the issues linked to Dasu project, especially volume of compensation being demanded by the Chinese government.

The Committee has constituted a Subcommittee, comprising all the relevant Ministries to discuss compensation package by taking the Chinese embassy on board as the proposed package is being termed as “irrational”.

The sources said, the Subcommittee of all Ministries will deliberate on the compensation package demanded by the Chinese government and will share its working with the main committee, which will give its approval. “The Subcommittee will develop a benchmark for compensation considering that if the demand of Chinese government is met as it is it will create issues for the government in future,” the sources maintained. Secretary Water Resources, the sources said, is hopeful that compensation issue will be sorted out within a couple of weeks, after which civil work on the site will resume.

National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) which had allowed one per cent of capital cost as security to be built in the consumers’ end tariff, has not yet inquired from the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) as to the reasons for the insufficient security to those who are working on power projects.

The Chinese firm, China Gezhouba Group Corp, which suspended work on the Dasu project after the bus incident, had announced negation of its decision to resume work and terminate Pakistani workers, on the request of the Pakistani government. However, the company has not yet resumed work and is saying that it will not proceed ahead until compensation package and more security of Chinese nationals is provided.

Recently, Chairman Water and Power Development Authority, Lt. Gen. Muzammal Hussain (retired) who has secured another term met Prime Minister Imran Khan and briefed him about hydropower projects including the Dasu project.

“We are in close contact with the Chinese embassy in Islamabad, as well as, China Gezhouba Group Corp so that work resumes on the project within the next 15 days,” said an official on condition of anonymity.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Ministry of Planning, Development and Special Initiates, Friday, revealed that the construction work on 2,160 MW Dasu Hydro Power Project has been resumed, which was stopped after the July 14 terrorist attack in which 13 people, including nine Chinese nationals were killed.

The ministry stressed for reviewing the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) priorities as due to major focus on regional or smaller projects, mega projects of national importance are affected.

Asad Rafi Chandna, additional secretary of the ministry, while briefing the Senate Standing Committee on Planning, Development and Special Initiates said that work has started on the project, which is expected to be completed by February 2025.

The committee meeting was chaired by Senator Saleem Mandviwalla, where briefing was given on the current status of all the undergoing PSDP projects, along with their completion plan.

According to the briefing, 15 percent physical progress on the Dasu power project has been achieved so far.

*Dasu Hydropower Project: China links resumption of work to payment of compensation?*

The total cost of the project is Rs510.980 billion, while Rs56.514 billion was allocated in the budget for 2021-22.

Throw-forward of the project as of July 1, 2021 stood at Rs359.283 billion.

The Planning Ministry officials informed the committee that 1,155 PSDP projects are amounting to Rs9,422 billion, in which, 710 projects are ongoing, while 445 are new.

The estimated cost of the ongoing and new projects is Rs7,278 billion and Rs2,144 billion, respectively.

The committee was informed that a total of Rs900 billion including Rs800 billion local and Rs100 billion were allocated in the budget 2021-22 for the PSDP.

As of October 12, 2021 utilisation stood at Rs106 billion against the authorisation of Rs379 billion.

To know the exact breakup of these projects, the chairman committee asked for the ageing of the allocated budget and overall projects.

While briefing the committee regarding the sectorial breakup of the PSDP 2021-22, the officials apprised that 62 percent of the budget is allocated for the infrastructure sector and 20 percent for the social sector.

On the completion plan of most important projects, it was said that the Ten Billion Tree Tsunami programme had a physical progress of 31 percent (expected completion 30 June 2023), Dasu hydropower project stage-1 (2160MW) had a progress of 15 percent (expected completion February 2025), Mangla Power station Refurbishment (310MW) had a physical progress of 48 percent (expected completion June 2024), Tarbela fifth extension (1410MW) had a physical progress of two percent (expected completion June 2025), Tarbela fourth extension had a physical progress of 99 percent (expected completion December 2022), Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project (Dam part) had a physical progress of four percent (expected completion June 2029), Diamer-Bhasha Dam Project (land acquisition and re-settlement) had a physical progress of 72 percent and Mohmand Multipurpose Dam project had a physical progress of nine percent (expected completion December 2025).

The officials, while further divulging about the projects said that 10 percent of work had been completed on 50 percent of projects, and 30 percent of projects are new and of the remaining 70 percent projects, 100 percent work had been completed on 50 percent of the projects.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MULTI-PURPOSE DIAMER BHASHA DAM – 4500MW

o Gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF
o 1.23 million acres of additional land for irrigation
o Installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW
o 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
884MW Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project*

- Location: on Kunhar River, Kaghan Valley, Manshera, KPK
- Project Cost: 1.9 billion USD
- Under strategic CPEC framework.
- Construction Started: early of 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=298508678668216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction..
Working is going on in full swing at divergent tunnel's inlet side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The construction work is going to resume by CGGC on Dasu HPP WAPDA, Kohistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

By the Grace of ALLAH and the efforts of all stakeholders, the construction works have started work on Dasu Hydropower Project. 
The great security arrangements are being ensured by the authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Energy China Gezhouba Group has built the most advanced Steel Processing Plant in Pakistan with an area of 4200m2 for the construction of Suki Kinari (SK) Project Hydropower, a key project listed among the first batch of priority projects in the CPEC.

The main structure of the plant is a portal frame, equipped with a 4,000t frame hydraulic press, gantry crane, CNC cutting machine, welding cross arm, and a batch of advanced equipment. The plant is designed with a peak monthly production capacity of 950 tons.

The construction and operation of the plant have effectively promoted local employment. Chinese Contractor has "tailored" training programs for Pakistani employees, managing to improve their working skills and assist them in achieving a desired professional future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Another good news from biggest hydropower Project of CPEC..*

The steel Liner for Headrace Tunnel of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project has been completed today.
23.2km long headrace tunnel passing through difficult terrain and in poor geological section, Steel lining has been designed. 5.5m diameter steel cans have been fabricated in a straight of the art steel factory at site and mobilized in HRT for installation.
A total of 117 steel cans (each 3m long) were transported and fabricated inside the tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Defying all odds, Work on Dasu Dam in full swing*

October 28, 2021

PESHAWAR, Oct. 27 (Gwadar pro)- China Gezhouba Group Company (CGGC) on Monday resumed work on the 4300MW Dasu hydropower project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), three months after the deadly attack that killed 13 people including nine Chinese nationals on July 13.

The Chinese company supervising the project instructed its entire Pakistani staff to return to work.

Minister of Water Resources Chaudhry Moonis Elahi announced the positive development in a tweet. “The Dasu hydropower project is a big project of the country and it is a milestone of Pak-China friendship. Alhamdulilah (all praise to God), attempts made by anti-Pakistan elements to sabotage Dasu hydropower project have met with failure,” he tweeted.

Upper Kohistan Deputy Commissioner (DC) Muhammad Arif Khan Yousafzai also confirmed that work on Dasu Dam had resumed.

Yousafzai mentioned that all security arrangements have been made to start the construction work. In this regard, he said, security forces have been deployed all the way from the residential area to the construction site.

In a mobilisation notice, CGGC acknowledged that the security protection of the project area has been substantially improved by Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA).

The firm directed its employees to bring Covid-19 vaccination records and non-criminal certificates with them while the locals of Dasu shall take medical certificates from local clinics, and non-locals shall take a Covid-19 nucleic acid test report or a Polymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) test within 48 hours.

The decision to suspend work was taken on July 14, after a bus carrying a construction team of Chinese engineers and local employees to work from residential camps fell into a ravine in Upper Kohistan following an explosion due to a suicide attack, killing at least 13 people, including nine Chinese.

The construction work at the hydropower project site was stopped after consultation with the local civil administration, WAPDA, and CGGC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW
Construction works commenced in 2020
8.1MAF water storage and will irrigate 1.2 million acres agricultural land
Annual generation 18,097 GWh
Construction Period: 09 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=301907278602640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince Kassad

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 790396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 790397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 790398



cheap energy? looks like interest is mounting and energy is going up and up.


----------



## ghazi52

*Preparation for Reservoir Filling at 720MW Karot Hydropower Project.*
According to the Overall Construction schedule, the closure of gates and first water storage is planned before the end of 2021. In this regard a public notice for information and warring has been issued for awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=581815139720280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

ghazi52 said:


> *CPEC, these projects are being completed...*
> 
> * 1- Kohala Dam
> It will generate 1024 MW of electricity and will be completed in 2024. It has the capacity to store 39,000 acre feet of water.
> 
> 👈 2- Mohmand Dam
> It will generate 800 MW of electricity, be completed in 2024 and have the capacity to store 1.3 million acre feet of water.
> 
> 👈 3- Diamer Bhasha Dam
> It will generate 6000 MW of electricity and has the capacity to store 66 lakh acre feet of water. It will be completed in 2028.
> 
> 👈 4- Dasu
> It has the capacity to generate 4300 MW of electricity. It has the capacity to store 1.5 million acre feet of water. Phase 1 will be completed in 2025 and Phase 2 in 2028.
> 
> 👈 5- Mahal Hydropower Project
> It has the capacity to generate 640 MW of electricity
> 
> 👈 6- Suki Kinar Hydropower Project
> Capable of generating 884 MW of electricity will be completed in 2024
> 
> 👈 7- Mehj Dam
> Capable of generating 120 MW of electricity
> 
> 👈 8- Karote Hydropower Project
> It has the capacity to generate 720 MW of electricity and will be completed in 2022
> 
> 👈 9- Balakot Hydropower Project
> Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is being built with the help of the government has the capacity to generate 320 MW of electricity
> 
> 👈 10- Koto Hydropower
> Koto Hydro Project is being completed with the cooperation of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government. It has the capacity to generate 40 MW of electricity. It will be completed in 2021.
> 
> * 11- Nuclear power plant Karachi
> Two nuclear power plants in Karachi, one of which has been completed which was inaugurated by Khan Sahib in recent days and the other will be completed in 2023. The project has a total capacity of more than 1000 MW.
> .
> 
> All these projects are being worked on day and night in the security of the Army without any hindrance.
> All the elements who want to create anarchy or crisis in the country are working on all the agendas, so that, these projects can be stopped somehow.




Tremendous Boost in Energy Production and water preservation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW 
Electro-mechanical activities are at their peak. All workers are struggling hard to achieve the Project Timelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam - 800MW & 1.2MAF water storage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Another Achievement marked at Karot Hydropower Project*

On 16th November 2021, Rotor of Unit no.3 was successfully hoisted in 40 minutes. With this accomplishment, the unit#3 also entered into the final assembly stage.

Karot Hydropower Project is housed with 4 hydro-generating units each having capacity of 180MW. The diameter of the generator rotor is 13m, height is 1.8m and total lifting weight was 680 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Historic Moments at first CPEC Hydropower Project – 720MW Karot HPP*

The reservoir impounding of First Hydropower Project of CPEC has started today, Nov 20, 2021. Diversion Tunnels were closed and the Project moved one step closer to generate clean, green and cheap energy.

The reservoir impounding of the First Hydropower Project of CPEC has started today, Nov 20, 2021. Diversion Tunnels were closed and the Project moved one step closer to generate clean, green, and cheap energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Hydropower Project – 720MW Karot HPP*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=945735702698259

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu Hydorpower Project – Construction activities after a long halt...*

DASU Hydropower Project is located in the Indus River Basin, Kohistan District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province, Pakistan. The total installed capacity of the power station is 4320 MW, which will be implemented in two phases. The first phase will have 6 installations, totaling 2,160 MW. 

The dam is 242 meters high and 570 meters long, with a designed RCC project volume of 4.7 million cubic meters. It is one of the highest RCC dam under construction in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2134340463386813

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari HPP - 884MW*

The construction activities of the powerhouse complex are in full swing. The civil and electro-mechanical works are in progress side by side. PH is housed with four Pelton turbines and construction on all units is in progress.

The construction activities were started in 2017 and expected completion date of the project is Dec, 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=445343960440678

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction work on 800 MW Mohmand Dam..*
completion in 2025..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project
Reservoir impounding - 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Another Day & Another Milestone marked at 884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*
On 28th November 2021, the 2nd Stator for Unit no.3 has been hoisted successfully and lowered into the unit pit. 

The total lifting weight was 335 Tons which was accomplished with the help of the tandem operation of Bridge cranes. 

The Project has four (04) generating units and is scheduled to be fully operational for power generation in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tarbela 5th Extension project - 1,530MW*

• 03 generating units of 510MW each
• Commenced in August, 2021
• Completion Date: Mid-2024

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=379328987323352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer BhashaDam project: Wapda signs Rs860m agreement with SCO*

Recorder Report 
02 Dec 2021








*LAHORE: *The Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has signed Rs 860 million agreement with Special Communication Organization (SCO) to avail uninterrupted and state-of-the-art communication and information technology services for Diamer Bhasha Dam project. The services may also be utilized for other Wapda projects as well.

The contract signing ceremony was held at Wapda House. Wapda General Manager Diamer Basha Dam project Muhammad Yousuf Rao and SCO Director Development Col Muhammad Saadi Manzoor signed the contract on behalf of their organizations. Wapda Member (Water) Jawaid Akhter Latif and other senior officers of Wapda and SCO also attended the ceremony.

Diamer Bhasha Dam project is of immense strategic significance, construction of which requires uninterrupted and state-of-the-art communication and information technology services in the project area in most challenging terrain and weather.

Under the contract, the SCO will provide 4G cellular sites equipment, transmission media comprising 300 Km optic fiber cable from Thakot to Chilas, power arrangements and all required civil works including construction of towers as well as commissioning of 4G sites at various locations of Diamer Basha Dam project.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction
Working is going on in full swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction*
The Construction works were commenced in July 2020 on this monumental project. InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Embassy Pakistan
The CGGC 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a CPEC clean energy project, has successfully achieved the capping of the spillway section! With joint efforts of both Chinese & Pakistani staff, the project is making steady progress amid COVID-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Nice to see real progress in building the energy infrastructure required to power Pakistan’s full scale industrialization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW*

Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC. 
The Project physicals progress is around 93% and first unit commissioning is expected in early 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD – The Karot Hydropower Project will start its commercial operation by first half of the year 2022 as around 95 percent work of the project had been completed, according to official sources in the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority. 

Recently, the Karot Hydropower Project, which is a major project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), successfully closed the gates of the diversion tunnels, starting reservoir impoundment. The project has been invested by the China Three Gorges Corporation (CTG) with a total value of about $1.74 billion.

The Karot hydropower project in Punjab province is the fourth level of the five cascade hydropower stations planned for the Jhelum River. The beginning of the reservoir impoundment of the first CPEC hydropower project is a milestone and will pave the way for the wet testing of the generator units. 

Since the groundbreaking of the project in April, 2015, the Chinese and Pakistani engineers and workers at the project have jointly overcome different challenges including the COVID-19 pandemic, thus a series of achievements have been made such as the river closure and lifting of the first rotor.

The sources said that the start of reservoir impoundment is hard-earned fruit by the mutual support between the Pakistani and Chinese workers. The forthcoming commercial operation of the hydropower station project, which has provided over 4,000 jobs for the locals during the peak time of its constriction, will further address the electricity shortage issues in Pakistan with cheap and clean energy and improve the energy structure of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Under Construction 4320 MW Dasu Hydropower Project.*
Dasu Dam Stage 1 Completion..............: 2025
Power Generation of stage 1..................: 2160 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

NA Standing Committee on PD, SI visits Mohmand Dam to review progress on project
Project’s 1st unit to be commissioned in December 2025,


The delegation was briefed that Mohmand Dam is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. Construction work on as many as 13 sites is simultaneously underway on the project. These sites include diversion tunnels, power intake and power waterway, spillway, re-regulation pond, left bank irrigation tunnel, switchyard, power house, main dam abutment, access roads and project colony etc. This is a good omen for the project at a time when the whole world is adversely affected by the Covid-19 pandemic, it was further briefed.

The delegation was informed that the first unit of the project will be commissioned in December 2025. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated. Mohmand Dam Power House will generate 800 megawatt (MW) hydel electricity, contributing 2.86 billion units of low-cost and environment friendly hydel electricity annually to the National Grid.

In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion. It was further briefed that a hefty amount of Rs. 4.5 billion will be spent on Confidence Building Measures (CBM) in the project area for socio-economic development of the locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
800MW Mohmand Dam – Construction of Diversion Tunnels*

An important structure for construction of main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnel 1&2 is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation was divided into three layers (heading, benching & invert).

Both tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts and some sections breakthrough with each other.
An important structure for the construction of main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnel 1&2 is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation was divided into three layers (heading, benching & invert). 

Both tunnels are being excavated from multiple work fronts and some sections breakthrough with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*

5th breakthrough of Headrace Tunnel at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project took place on 13th December, 2021.
23.2Km long headrace tunnel is being excavated through different access Adits/Tunnels. More than 4 km long tunnel sections (A6b-A7a) breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*720MW Karot HPP* - Re-construction & handing of the new cable bridge has been occurred recently.


In Reservoir area of Karot Hydropower Project, two bridges have been reconstructed which were officially handed over to the AJ&K Administration.

The main traffic pedestrian bridge connecting the Punjab Province on the right bank and the AJK on the left bank. It is located about 6.6km downstream of the Azad Pattan Bridge and 13km away from the dam site. The total length of the bridge is 277m, the main span is 189m, the full width of the bridge is 3.2m, and the clear width is 2.5m. The S7 road is a pedestrian bridge connected to the local road at the left bank bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Working day starts early 
4500 MW Diamer Bhasha Hydropower ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Another Milestone marked at 800MW Mohmand Dam*

On December 18, The Diversion Tunnel no. 1 breakthrough between upstream and Inlet section. To celebrate the all-section breakthrough of Diversion tunnel, a short ceremony was held at construction site. The total length of Diversion tunnel no.1 is 1681.14m. 

There are two diversion Tunnels (1&2) and accumulated length is more than 3000m. Due to large diameter (15m), the excavation is being done in three layers (heading, benching & invert).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Major structural works of Underground Powerhouse of 884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Concluded.*

To witness the major achievement, a ceremony was held in the underground powerhouse on 19th December 2021. The project management team participated in this ceremony and appreciated the efforts and workmanship of Chinese and Pakistani staff who worked day and night to accomplish this milestone.
The structural works were started at the beginning of 2020 and completed at the end of 2021. 

During this period, the contractor faced a series of challenges especially deficiency of skilled labor during the epidemic, the cumbersome and complicated cross-over of concrete work, maintaining the precision and accuracy for electromechanical work, and temperature control of mass concrete of units. However, the experienced team overcome such difficulties and completed the task within the scheduled timeframe.

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project is listed among the highest priority Early Harvest Projects within the strategic CPEC. The underground powerhouse is housed with 4 generating units (Pelton) with a total installed capacity of 884MW. After completion, the annual power generation will be 3212KWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Diamer Basha Dam-4500MW*
under construction since 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4869030443141451

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=610956266627625

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
884MW Suki Kinai Hydropower Project -*

Penstock steel factory covered with the recent spell of snowfall.






A Straight-of-the-art steel factory has been established at an area of 4200 sq.m within the construction site to produce Steel liner for the Headrace tunnel and Penstock system. The factory is equipped with hydraulic press, gantry crane, CNC cutting machine, welding cross arm, and other advanced equipment. The factory monthly production capacity is over 900 Tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a CPEC clean energy project, achieved the breakthrough from A6b to A7a in Headrace Tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Just amazed at the accomplishments and achievements. China-Partnership zindabad.
❤

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The excavation of Traffic tunnel, a part of National Highway (N-15), has been completed. The inlet and outlet sections break through with each other and the design length of 411m has been achieved.

The National Highway (N-15) which connects Gilgit Baltistan through Naran Valley will be inundated in the reservoir. About 5km long National Highway is under construction at a higher elevation which has a traffic tunnel of 411m length. The excavation of road, retaining walls, and culverts are in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

khansaheeb said:


> Just amazed at the accomplishments and achievements. China-Partnership zindabad.
> ❤


That’s a Turkish Flag


----------



## khansaheeb

FuturePAF said:


> That’s a Turkish Flag


oops, I am sure my Chinese brothers won't mind! Thanks for flagging it.


----------



## FuturePAF

khansaheeb said:


> oops, I am sure my Chinese brothers won't mind! Thanks for flagging it.


They might, but they may not say anything, to be polite.

If you want you could change it, it’s up to you.

No worries either way, I’m sure they didn’t think any disrespect was intended, just similar colored flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## dBSPL




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Diamer Bhasha Dam Project Chilas,*

Construction of cableway bridge on Sindh river near Right Bank Preference Road Four,, near Sheng Nala completed, heavy machinery will be transferred from left to Right Bank and construction activities will be further accelerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Pakistan should have vast experience of building its own dams shouldn't need China's help now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Keep working with China move productivity rate


----------



## ghazi52

What an ending of year 2021 and start of year 2022. There was shower of milestone achievements at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.

It is really appreciated the team of National and International staff accomplished this challenging task. The excavation of these two middle Pressure shafts was started in the beginning of year 2021 and completed at the end of year 2021 and beginning of 2022.

The penstock system is about 2km long which consists of 6 pressure shafts and 8 pressure tunnels. The overall elevation difference is 744m and one of the “Deepest Pressure Shaft Systems” among World’s Hydropower projects.

The excavation of all Pressure shafts is being done with drilling and blasting. Initially, the guide shaft having a diameter of 1.65m had been achieved. The expansion of the guide shaft from 1.65m to 5.08m was achieved with the drilling & Blasting method.

No doubt, the drilling, and excavation of such a short diameter shaft was not an easy task in these geological conditions but the determined team made it happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Hydropower Plant...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW -*

Construction works are in Progress Day & Night.
The Construction works were commenced in July 2020 on this monumental project.
InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The latest video of Karot Hydropower Station…*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442470737357247

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=701295651253855

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a CPEC project, has successfully achieved another milestone. Not easy to accomplish the challenging tasks & make the steady progress amid COVID-19 pandemic.








Both China and Pakistan have a lot riding on the success of CPEC. China needs to make CPEC a success story for the rest of the BRI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*884MW - Suki Kinari HPP (under construction*

The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions. The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on.
The construction activities were started in 2017 and expected completion date of the project is Dec, 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The Diamer Basha Dam*

The completion of the project is expected in 2028-29. 
8.1 million acres of water will be stored, which can irrigate 1.23 million acres of land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) phase-II is much broader in scope and focuses on relocation of industries, agriculture sector modernisation, cooperation in science and technology, job creation and socio-economic wellbeing of people, said Pakistan’s Ambassador to China Moinul Haque.

Energy projects that have achieved completion include 1,320-megawatt coal-fired power plants in Sahiwal, Port Qasim, Karachi, and Hub (Balochistan), 660MW Engro Thar coal power project, and 1,000MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur (400MW project has been completed while 600MW project is under implementation).

In an interview with the Global Times on Monday, the ambassador said that the two sides were making rapid progress on the development of Gwadar Port and Gwadar Free Trade Zone, which would promote regional connectivity and economic integration.

He termed it a matter of great satisfaction that despite the challenges posed by the Covid-19 pandemic over the past two years, cooperation under CPEC and work on all projects continued without any hindrance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=514393593270498

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Deputy MD of the NTDC visited the Karot Hydropower Project and oversaw the preparations underway for connection to the national grid.






The Deputy Managing Director NTDC, Mr. Muhammad Ayub visited the Karot Hydropower Project on 14th January, 2022 to oversee the progress of the Karot Project, the status of the switchyard and the Site Acceptance Test (SAT) of the Protection and Control system of the 500 kV switchyard installed at the Karot Hydropower Project

Later that day, Mr. Zuberi gave a detailed presentation on the progress of the project and the unique factors of the Karot Project. The transmission line arrangement for Karot Project was elaborated during the meeting. Regarding the testing and commissioning activities,Mr. Arsalan informed participants regarding the progress on different matters including the installation of equipment, the readiness of the First Generating Unit, installation of metering system and panels at the site.

The Deputy MD appreciated the progress of the project made so far and he appreciated the project teams to taking measures to complete the project on time. He said the project is really important as it is the first hydro IPP of such a large scale to be developed in Pakistan.
The Deputy MD further highlighted that since Karot Hydropower plant will be connected to 500 kV transmission network of Pakistan and he has discussed with the office of chief engineer (P&C) regarding the ongoing SAT of protection and control system.

It was suggested and recommended by Mr. Ayub Deputy MD NTDC that the KPCL team shall carefully review the designs, comments and requirements of NTDC regarding the protection and control systems as it is extremely important and critical for the safe and reliable operation of the grid system of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*

The electromechanical activities are going on at full pace. 
Recently, the first Runner and Main Inlet Valve (MIV) of Hydro Turbine has been shifting at designated place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction.*








The 267-meter long temporary Cableway Bridge, with weight bearing capacity of 80 tons, completed yesterday on River Indus downstream of Main Dam site of Diamer Basha Dam Project for transportation of heavy machinery and construction material from the left bank to the right bank for acceleration of construction activities on the Project.

The three Cableway Bridges, upstream of the Main Dam site, are already operational to expedite the construction work.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Indonesia Offers Coal For CPEC Power Projects*

Pakistan Adam M Tugio, the Indonesian coal sector is well-developed, and the country can supply coal to Pakistan for power projects under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The ambassador added during a meeting with businessmen in Lahore that his country could also supply coal to the domestic large-scale manufacturing industry.

The meeting was aimed at fostering bilateral cooperation and increasing Pakistan’s imports of Indonesian coal. He also stated that the Pakistani government was devoting special attention to the development of infrastructure and energy schemes as part of the CPEC, with coal being a major component of the energy projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..
*
884MW - Suki Kinari HPP- under construction....*

The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions. The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on.
The construction activities were started in 2017 and expected completion date of the project is Dec, 2022..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project
The electromechanical activities are going on at full pace.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=548455606218660

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The test run of two 900MW power plants, Lucky and Thar Energy Ltd has paved the way for the launch of their commercial operations.

At present, the power plants of the Southern region include 
China Hub with 1,240 MW, E
ngro Thar with 600 MW, 
Port Qasim with 1,250 MW, 
Wind Energy Plants with 200 MW, 
K-2 with 1,040 MW, 
and Hubco with 300 MW of electricity are operational.

From this system, 1,500 MW of electricity is being used by Sindh, 500 MW of electricity is benefiting Hyderabad Electric Supply Company and 1,000 MW of electricity is being used by K-Electric. 3,130 MW of electricity is being supplied to north-urban centers of Punjab.

According to the sources, as soon as the generation touches the figure of 400 MW, the testing of 660 kV Martiari-Lahore High Voltage Direct Current transmission line would be carried out on full load/installed...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Hydropower Project






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=452508153281325

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dasu Hydropower Project - DHPP*

February 10, 2022:.... Special monitoring team of Ministry of Planning Development and Special Initiative, Planning Commission visited various parts of Dasu Pin Electricity Project.

The officers of the monitoring team held briefing regarding the ongoing construction activities on various compo points of the Dasu Pin Electricity Project. Monitoring officers Majid Mustafa and Mohush Ros were involved in the special monitoring team of the Planning Commission.

The planning commission delegation also visited the main dam works and under construction Wapda Chuching Colony.

The planning commission team gave a chance to visit the site. Had a detailed meeting with M/Project Director Dasu Pin Electricity Project Mr. Nawar ul Haq in which the delegation was briefed on the speed and progress of work on various parts of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Completion of an auxiliary road of the Dasu Hydropower Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project Under Construction.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Diamer Basha Dam 4500MW - Under Construction*

The Construction works were commenced in July 2020 on this monumental project. InshAllah, on completion, this dam will reduce water scarcity and also address power woes of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Update on 800 MW Under Construction Mohmand Dam. Work is being done simultaneously on nine different sites. It could be operational by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Another milestone was achieved on 19th Feb, 2022 at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.
247m deep lower pressure shaft (PS1) has been completed successfully and provides space for subsequent steel lining works. Out of 6 pressure shafts, the 04 pressure shafts had already been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*World's highest roller compacted concrete dam Diamer Bhasha Dam.*

Wapda is building a project on the Sindh River Dam on the Damir Bhasha Dam which is to be completed in 2028-29. Continuous work is being done day and night at the Damir Bhasha Dam so that this project can be completed as soon as possible and made available for public interest.

The project will have the capacity to store 8.1 million acres of total water to plow 1.23 million acres of additional land which will revolutionize the agriculture sector.

With 4,500 MW electricity production capacity, the project will provide the National Grid with more than 18 billion units annually, which will not only replace Pakistan but also help to eradicate problems like load shedding in Pakistan, which will help Pakistani industries. There will also be benefit.

The construction of the Damir Bhasha Dam will also have a positive impact on the annual energy production of current Hydal power stations including Tarbela, Ghazi Brotha etc. which will increase an additional 2.5 billion units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hydro power project to be built in Kaghan valley of Mansehra district of Saki Kanari Khyber Pakhtunkhwa district. This project, which will be completed in 2022 will generate 884 MW electricity which will focus on Pakistan's industrial development and economic recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction is in progress - January 2022........





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1001858000430243

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...
Pakistan seeks Bahrain’s investment in CPEC energy sector..​





* .*
A long-term plan is being worked out to transform bilateral ties between Pakistan and Bahrain into a strong economic partnership to create a win-win situation for both countries, said Pakistan’s Ambassador to Bahrain Muhammad Ayub.

“I see a lot of mutually beneficial opportunities in the areas of trade, investment, food security, energy, tourism, higher education, training and development,” said the envoy in an exclusive interview.

He highlighted that the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) offered enormous opportunities to investors from Bahrain, especially in the field of energy.

“Pakistan’s geostrategic location makes it a regional economic hub and an energy corridor,” he said. “Likewise, Bahrain’s location makes it an ideal gateway for the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries.”

While citing that Pakistan was an attractive tourist destination, he invited businessmen from Bahrain to explore the local scenic beauty and benefit from the huge investment opportunities in the sector.

He particularly pointed towards infrastructure projects such as hotels, resorts and parks. “Reciprocally, efforts are also being made to bring tourists from Pakistan to Bahrain.”

Talking about the investment opportunities in food industry, the envoy said that Bahraini investors could pour investment into food storage, processing, packaging and transportation in Pakistan to earn significant profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...
Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: 2025…





...







..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

CHINA / DIPLOMACY

Pakistan power project using China’s Hualong One connected to grid

By Global Times Published: Mar 05, 2022 12:39 AM






Photo: China National Nuclear Corp

The K-3 unit of the Karachi Nuclear Power Project in Pakistan, the fourth entity to use a China-designed third-generation nuclear reactor, was successfully connected to the grid on Friday, laying solid foundations for commercial operation.

All four of the units adopting China’s Hualong One nuclear reactor are now connected to the grid and are generating electricity, China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) said in a statement on Friday.

Each Hualong One unit is expected to generate nearly 10 billion kWh of electricity annually after being completed, which can meet the annual electricity demand of more than 4 million households in Pakistan – equivalent to reducing use of standard coal by 3.12 million tons, and reducing carbon dioxide emissions by 8.16 million tons every year. It is also the equivalent of planting more than 70 million trees, CNNC said.

It is of great significance for optimizing Pakistan's energy structure, as well as reaching carbon peak and carbon neutrality goals, CNNC added.

The success in construction and operation of the nuclear reactors in Pakistan will make the Hualong One technology better received in the global market, especially in countries and regions participating in the Belt and Road Initiative, observers said.

The K-2 unit of the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant in Pakistan, which also uses Hualong One, officially started commercial operation on May 20 last year.

As China's "calling card" for its nuclear power industry, Hualong One has become one of the most widely recognized third-generation nuclear power reactors in the market.

All of Hualong One’s core components are produced domestically, and it has a design life of 60 years and meets the strictest safety standards in the world, according to a report from the Xinhua News Agency.

In May 2015, construction began on the world's first Hualong One demonstration project in Fuqing. On January 30, the world's first nuclear power unit under Hualong One, unit 5 of CNNC's Fuqing nuclear power plant, entered commercial operation.

With Hualong One online, China is now at the world forefront of third-generation nuclear technology, alongside countries like the US, France and Russia, the Xinhua News Agency reported, citing CNNC Chairman Yu Jianfeng.

The commercial use of Hualong One will also help to meet China’s goal for CO2 emissions to peak before 2030 and to achieve carbon neutrality before 2060, Yu added.









Pakistan power project using China’s Hualong One connected to grid - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Hope this helps keep your electricity bills down

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......




.













...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..
A Scenic view of Surge Shaft area of 884MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project..



















The project is under construction since 2017.
234m deep shaft is located at the end of the 23.2km long headrace tunnel. It has two chambers namely upper and lower chambers while will neutralize the hammering effect of water due to the sudden shutdown of generating units. 
Due to poor ground conditions, mechanical excavation and installation of heavy support system including lattice girders and rock anchors are being implemented.
..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bin Qasim Plant, BQPS III - 900MW RLNG Based unit 1 GT 1st fire successfully done today ..............














.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................................
Dam site of Suki Kinari Hydropower Project -884MW...
















................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Dam ................




















......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
*Dasu Hydropower Project..*

The first Concrete of the Shear Zone of Diversion Tunnel Began at Dasu Hydropower Project....
Recently, the pouring of first concrete has begun. The pouring of concrete lay down the solid foundation for the subsequent construction of the dam body.














.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.
Pakistan Day: 
An especially prepared 18x24 feet National Flag flying high at Diamer Basha Dam site on left bank of River Indus on a 100 feet high pole...


















,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW
Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC. 
The Project is in his final stage and soon first unit will be commissioned.


















.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
The Suki kinari Hydropower Project is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KPK Province.

As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor", China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group's overseas greenfield investment "first order", the project shoulders the major mission of Gezhouba Group's transformation and upgrading and structural adjustment. 

The SK Hydropower Station is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922.72 meters, and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh for many years.














.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


























,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Karot Hydropower Project....






4th Rotor





.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
*A historic Moment at Karot HPP*
Karot teams along with NTDC and NPCC successfully commissioned and energised 500kV GIS with National Grid at 0434 hrs. Indeed a great milestone and congratulations to all stakeholders and teams.
Credits: Engr. Arslan & Danish..












.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.-.-.-
Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project to generate low-cost & environment-friendly electricity​April 5, 2022
PCI





The Chinese Embassy in Islamabad said that the Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has successfully achieved 1+ milestone through joint efforts of both Chinese & Pakistani workers. Furthermore, this project will add 800MW hydel electricity, contributing 2.86bn units of low-cost & environment-friendly electricity annually to the national grid. In addition, the Mohmand dam project will also provide sustainable water resources for agriculture and human consumption in the province, contributing to national energy and water security.​

.-.-.--.-.-.-.-.-.-

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

*Under Construction Hydropower - Dasu Hydropower Project (4320MW)...*

Dasu Dam Stage 1 Completion: 2025
Power Generation of stage 1: 2160 MW





















,.,.,.,.,,,...,...,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.,.
*Under construction Diamer Basha Dam project*

Chilas : Under construction in Diamer Basha Dam project area re-located KKH , Shtialthor bypass has been opened for all kinds of traffic from Shtial to Minar Nala Link Road.

This 25 km long highway was opened light traffic on 26 March. RKKH (Alternative Highway) Heavy traffic was turned from Shtial Bypass towards Minar Nala.

All passengers, tourists Karakoram and goods carrying vehicles traveling between Gilgit-Baltistan and Islamabad on Karakoram highway are now on the dam site. Someone Alternative right of way will continue the Karakoram Highway (RKH).

All passengers and heavy transporters traveling on RKKH (Alternative Karakoram Highway ) are appealed to drive carefully according to the instructions listed on the signboard installed on the highway.

Local and international transporters have expressed happiness over the traffic restoration at KKH.

This highway, which was built with more than Rs 78 crore, is 7.3 meters while width 9.8 meters.

At this time, construction activities on eight sites at Diamer Basha Dam are continuing rapidly. ں. Total 8.1 million acres of water storage capacity.

The dam will generate 4500MW cheaper and environmentally friendly electricity.














,.,.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.
*884MW - Suki Kinari HPP (under construction,,,,*
The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions.
The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on.




























,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.,.,
Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - 800 MW
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage....... 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production....... 2,862 GWh
Completion date...: 2025.
























.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

April 2022.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARMalik

Unfortunately, the days of the CPEC are coming to an end soon.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Bahsha Dam... works continue during night........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif says Diamer Bhasha Dam is a vital project for power generation, water storage, creating job opportunities and further strengthening the economy. 

He expressed these views during his visit to the construction site of the dame in GilgitBaltistan today [Sunday].

The Prime Minister reviewed the ongoing work on the dam and talked to the workers.

He asked the Chief Secretary and Chairman WAPDA to finalize a proposal for a 300-bed hospital within one week. He also announced construction of 13km Babusar top tunnel from Naran to Chillas to ensure year’s round traffic flow and asked the authorities to submit a study report to his office. 

The Prime Minister asked the team to expedite work to complete this project till 2026 instead of 2029.

The Prime Minister expressed satisfaction on the pace and standard of the construction work and said that it will expedite economic activities in the whole area.

Chairman WAPDA retired Lt. General Muzammil Hussain briefed the Prime Minister on the ongoing construction work.
The Premier was accompanied by PML-N leaders Marriyum Aurangzeb, Shahid Khaqan Abbassi and Khwaja Muhammad Asif...
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Concrete pouring being carried out at Bridge No. 2 at Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project site.












,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.
*Alleviating Pakistan’s energy shortage*

Energy shortage is a hard nut to crack which restricts the economic development of Pakistan. It is a problem that previous Pakistani governments attached great importance to and desperate to solve. The electricity gap cost Pakistan an annual average loss of US$13.5 billion in GDP, according to a study by PwC in 2012. Power shortage left Pakistan in the dark for a long time, with rolling blackouts across the country lasting about 10 hours a day in major cities and up to 22 hours in rural areas.

CPEC has regarded the alleviation of energy shortage in Pakistan as one of the important areas of construction since its launch. Currently, 12 projects with a total installed capacity of 7,240 MW have been commenced or put into operation. Through five years of construction, energy projects under the CPEC framework added 3,340 MW of electricity to Pakistan by early April 2019, accounting for 11% of the country’s total installed electricity capacity, thus greatly alleviating the power shortage in Pakistan.

In addition to power generation projects, China built the Matiari–Lahore ±660kV HVDC Transmission Line Project in Pakistan- the second HVDC transmission line in the world- to address the aging of Pakistan’s power grid.
,.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Congratulations on the successful Signing Ceremony of Provisional Acceptance for K-3, another cooperation project between China and Pakistan. 

K-2 and K-3 will provide nearly 20 bn Kwh of clean electricity to Pakistan annually, equivalent to reducing CO2 emissions by 16.32 million tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Suki Kinari Dam construction updates ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Congratulations on the successful Signing Ceremony of Provisional Acceptance for K-3, another cooperation project between China and Pakistan.
> 
> K-2 and K-3 will provide nearly 20 bn Kwh of clean electricity to Pakistan annually, equivalent to reducing CO2 emissions by 16.32 million tons.
> 
> View attachment 835959
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835961


These nuke plants need to be based further away from the cities.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Under Construction Karot Hydropower Project - 720MW
Located on Jhelum river and first Hydel Project of CPEC. 
The Project is in his final stage and soon first unit will be commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Mohmand Dam | Construction Progress | March 2022​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Prime Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif has “deeply appreciated” the role of China Three Gorges Corporation’s CSAIL in helping Pakistan become an “energy-secure” country.

“CSAIL received a letter from PM’s office in which the office on behalf of the PM deeply appreciated the role of CSAIL in helping Pakistan become energy-secure,” according to CTGI.

CSAIL is an investment holding company formed by China Three Gorges Corporation in 2011 to acquire, develop, build, own and operate renewable power generation projects in South Asia with current focus on Pakistan.

CSAIL is currently operating and developing 6 power projects in Pakistan, with a total installed capacity of over 2600 MW with more than US$ 6 billion of total investment. These Projects are 1124 MW Kohala Hydropower Project, 720 MW Karot Hydropower Project, 640 MW Mahl Hydropower Project, 49.5 MW TGF WPP, 49.5 MW TGS WPP and 49.5 MW TGT WPP.

All these projects are on fast track for implementation, and 4 of them are under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project.*

The project is being construction under the Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) which will completed in to two phase. One contracts namely MW-01 worth Rs. 115 billion and MW-02 worth Rs. 64.4 billion. 
The Main civil Contractor is China Gezhouba Group Company (CGGC) for construction of works of this mega project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Unit no.1 of Karot hydropower Project was connected to the grid for 168 hours of trial operation at 17:03 local time in Pakistan on the afternoon of April 30, 2022, and operated at full capacity at 17:14..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Mr. AnwarulHaq GM/PD Dasu HPP WAPDA inaugurated a truss bridge at CR-9 on Indus River , Which is constructed for transportation of heavy machinery, workers and other material across the indus River during the construction activities on DHPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
CPEC minimized power shortage in Pakistan: Energy ministry​May 6, 2022





According to the Ministry of Energy, CPEC energy projects have begun to alleviate the power shortfall. From 2013 to 2018, the ministry stated that 11,650 MW of electricity was added to the national grid system. During this time, work on local Thar Coal-based projects began for the first time in the country.

According to the ministry, CPEC has begun work on Thar coal power generation projects. It stated that the Thar Coal Power Project, with a capacity of 660 megawatts, has already provided low-cost electricity. Work on the 884 MW Sukki Kinari hydel project began in 2018 and is expected to operational in 2024. Similarly, the 720 MW Karrot project was initiated in 2017 and will begin supplying power to the national grid in July.


ISLAMABAD, May 6 (Gwadar Pro) – China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) energy projects have started minimizing the power shortage, Pakistani Ministry of Energy said on Thursday afternoon.

Releasing details, the ministry mentioned that as much as 11,650 MW electricity was added to the national grid system from 2013 to 2018.

About 3,000 MW clean energy had been added to the system during the said period, it added.

Out of total 3,000 MW, 1,350 MW hydel and 1,400 MW wind and solar energy was included in the system, the ministry informed.

For the first time, work on local Thar Coal based projects was started in the country during the said period. Thar Coal power generation projects were started under CPEC, the ministry elaborated.

It highlighted that 660 MW Thar Coal power project has already supplied cheap electricity. Work on 884 MW Sukki Kinari hydel project was started in 2018 which would start generation by 2024.

Similarly, 720 MW Karrot was launched in 2017 and it would start supply power to the national grid this July, the ministry underlined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=983287779240830

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
One more milestone has successfully achieved at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a clean energy project under CPEC umbrella. 
It will add 884MW to the national grid after completion and entering into commercial operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Coal Block-1 civil work to be completed this year​May 9, 2022





According to a media report, civil works on the 1,320 MW Shanghai Electric Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Company (PVT) Ltd. project are expected to be completed this year. 

Once the project is completed, the project’s energy production will be enough to power four million households in Pakistan. In addition, the multinational corporation Shanghai Electric hired both Pakistani and Chinese workers. There are about 5,000 employees working at the site of Thar Coal Block-1 Power Plant, among which a large amount are Muslims.

Civil works of the under-construction 1,320 MW Shanghai Electric Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Company (PVT) Ltd. project is planned to achieve its COD within this year.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
The construction of the asphalt concrete core of the Karot Hydropower Station in



Pakistan has entered its final stage after the last asphalt mixtures were poured.
The dam, with a maximum height of 95.5m, is the world's tallest rockfill dam with a full section of soft rockfill in a high seismic zone.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
The construction of the asphalt concrete core of Karot Hydropower Project has entered its final stage after the last asphalt mixtures were poured.
The dam, with a maximum height of 95.5m, is one of the world's tallest rockfill dam with a full section of soft rockfill in a high seismic zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Suki kinari Hydropower Project is located on the Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, KPK Province.
As a key project in the list of the first batch of priority projects of the "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor".
SKHPP is equipped with four Pelton turbine generators with a single unit capacity of 221 MW, with a total installed capacity of 884 MW, a maximum net head of 922m, and an average annual power generation of 3.212 billion kWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*WAPDA Chairman pays farewell visits to Mohmand, T5, Dasu, Diamer Basha Dam
Silent revolution taking place for development of Pakistan*

WAPDA projects to add 11.7 MAF water, 11369 MW hydel power by 2029: Gen Muzammil
May 14, 2022: Outgoing WAPDA Chairman Lt Gen Muzammil Hussain (Retd) paid farewell visits to the four under-construction signature projects of WAPDA namely Mohmand Dam, Tarbela 5th Extension, Dasu and Diamer Basha Dam. WAPDA Chairman designate and Member (Finance) Naveed Asghar Chaudhry, who was on his maiden visits to these projects, also accompanied him. WAPDA projects’ management, representatives of the Consultants and the Contractors concerned were also present on the occasion.

Underlining the significance of harnessing water and hydropower resources for development of Pakistan, the outgoing Chairman said that a silent revolution is taking place in Pakistan, as WAPDA’s 10 under-construction mega projects are progressing at a good pace. 

These projects, which are scheduled to be completed from 2022 to 2029, will ensure water, food and energy security of Pakistan with cumulative gross water storage capacity of 11.7 million acre feet (MAF) and installed hydel power generation capacity of 11369 megawatt; sufficient to irrigate 3.5 million acres of land and provide 44.7 billion units of green and cheap electricity on the average every year.

Appreciating the commitment and dedication of the projects’ management in carrying these projects forward, he said “Integrity, dignity and competence reign supreme. I am fortunate to have good people around me”. Elaborating the hardships in the way to implementing projects six-seven years ago, he said “ We were mindful of the fact that WAPDA must stood up to tackle these challenges. WAPDA not only completed as many as four long-stranded projects but also had been able to initiate 10 mega projects by removing the bottlenecks”. 

He expressed the hope that WAPDA teams will make their best efforts to complete these projects as per the timelines.

During his visit to Mohmand Dam, the outgoing Chairman flanked by the WAPDA Chairman designate also inaugurated the newly-constructed office building of the project.

The General Managers/Project Directors concerned briefed the visitors of the progress on the projects.

It is worth mentioning here that Mohmand Dam is being built across River Swat in Tribal District Mohmand of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with gross water storage capacity of 1.2 MAF and power generation capacity of 800 MW. The project will be completed in 2026.

Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project is being constructed on the 5th Tunnel of Tarbela Dam located in District Haripur of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with installed generation capacity of 1530 MW. Electricity generation from the project will start in 2024.

Dasu Hydropower Project Stage-I is being executed across River Indus in District Upper Kohistan of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with installed power generation capacity of 2160 MW. The project will commence power generation in 2026.

Diamer Basha Dam is being constructed across River Indus 40-Km downstream Chilas Town of Gilgit Baltistan with gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF and installed power generation capacity of 4500 MW. The project is scheduled to be completed in 2029.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Print  
Kohala power plant: Chinese firm reluctant to accord approval​
Mushtaq Ghumman Updated 16 May, 2022
  
*ISLAMABAD: China Export & Credit Insurance, Sinosure, is reportedly reluctant to accord approval to 1124-MW Kohala Hydropower Project in AJ&K, a project of CPEC, owing to overdue payment of other CPEC projects in operation, sources close to Managing Director Private Power & Infrastructure Board (PPIB) told Business Recorder.*
The Government of Pakistan owes an amount of over Rs 300 billion to power projects established under the CPEC umbrella, which are now seeking help from Chinese embassy in Islamabad for payments not cleared so far due to financial crunch which has also hiked circular debt to Rs 2.5 trillion.
International Monetary Fund (IMF) and World Bank are urging Pakistani authorities to get relief in tariff from Chinese power projects on the pattern of other Independent Power Producers (IPPs).
The sources said, recently, a meeting was held to review the progress of development activities and issues relating to 1124-MW Kohala Hydropower Project which was attended by representatives of stakeholders namely KHCL, GoAJ&K (Finance Department, Inland Revenue, Electricity Department/, Ministry of Energy (Power Division), NEPRA, CPPAG, CPEC Authority and PPIB.
The meeting highlighted that all major issues have been resolved on part of the Government of Pakistan and the Government of AJ&K entities and now the Company should move ahead to achieve Financial Closing in a timely manner.
Chief Executive Officer, Kohala Hydro Company (Pvt) Ltd. (KHCL) appreciated PPIB for organizing the meeting and requested for cooperation and facilitation for expediting the remaining ongoing activities.
*Tax exemptions: Two AJK hydropower projects concerned at proposed withdrawal*
Some outstanding issues were discussed at a recent meeting presided over by Managing Director PPIB wherein way forward was suggested.
On the issue of WHT on Offshore Supply Contract (OSC), the meeting was informed that AJ&K Cabinet on March 10, 20222 approved WHT on OSC @ 1 per cent fixed and final liability for CPEC power projects which will be presented in AJ&K Assembly for its concurrence within four weeks.
The meeting directed Inland Revenue Go&AJK to get concurrence of the AJ&K Assembly on WHT on OSC @ 1 per cent fixed and final liability for CPEC power projects within four weeks.
On the issue of land acquisition, the meeting was informed that out of total required 8600 kanals of land, awards of about 4600 kanals have been issued by GoAJ&K under LAA 1894 and KHCL has so far paid Rs 1.53 billion. However, Board of Revenue (BoR) AJ&K is yet to provide differential cost estimate to move ahead in the matter of LAA 1894 verses LAA 2020.
The BoR (AJ&K) stated that non-paper cost estimate will be ready in next two weeks which will be shared with KHCL and PPIB.
The meeting was further informed that despite Federal Government decision, NEPRA did not allow additional cost of Sewerage Treatment Plants (STPs) and that KHCL through CPPA-G has filed a review petition before NEPRA which is in process of admission and subsequent actions.
During the meeting, consensus was reached that all relevant entities will support such cost adjustment in line with ECC decision to mitigate the adverse impact of the project and safeguard the environmental interest of the local population.
The meeting urged NEPRA to expedite process on review motion with the request to achieve win-win scenario for all stakeholders so that development of this mega CPEC hydropower project could progress smoothly.
Sponsors stated that due to overdue payment of other CPEC projects in operation, the Sinosure is reluctant to issue its approval for the project. However, sponsors are following up consistently with relevant departments of Chinese government. It was further noted that during last apex visit of Pakistani officials in March 2022, the Sinosure issue was taken up with the Chinese side and it is expected that the issue will be resolved soon. However, if any further higher-level efforts are required that will also be made for materializing the project.
The meeting decided that the matter of Sinosure be taken up again at higher level between Government of Pakistan and Government of China. M/s KHCL, through its head office shall also follow up consistently with relevant departments of Chinese government for issuance of Sinosure approval.
“The meeting recognized that Sinosure is the only serious issue. PPIB and KHCL will put up a joint effort for early resolution through proper channels by engaging at higher levels of the GoP and Chinese government,” the sources said.
Copyright Business Recorder, 2022









Kohala power plant: Chinese firm reluctant to accord approval


ISLAMABAD: China Export & Credit Insurance, Sinosure, is reportedly reluctant to accord approval to 1124-MW...



www.brecorder.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,...




















.,.,.,...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karot HPP, ongoing construction...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thar coal project...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Payment commitment to CPEC projects: PPIB MD facing the ire of PM


ISLAMABAD: Managing Director, Private Power & Infrastructure Board (PPIB) Shah Jahan Mirza is reportedly facing...



www.brecorder.com





Mushtaq Ghumman 30 May, 2022




*ISLAMABAD: Managing Director, Private Power & Infrastructure Board (PPIB) Shah Jahan Mirza is reportedly facing the ire of Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif due to his ignorance about commitment of Rs 100 billion made with the Chinese power sector projects established under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), well informed sources in Prime Minister Office told Business Recorder.*
The unpleasant situation, sources said, was witnessed at a preparatory meeting on Chinese companies held on May 28, 2022 at the Prime Minister Office.
“In the meeting, Prime Minister noted with concern that Managing Director PPIB was unaware of the commitment given by the Government of Pakistan for payment of Rs 100 billion to Chinese power producers in Pakistan,” the sources said, adding that Secretary Power Division has been directed to probe into the matter and convey the reason why the concerned officer was unaware of this critical issue.
According to sources, Secretary Power has also been directed to submit report in the matter within 24 hours for perusal of the Prime Minister.
*Ahsan vows to revive the process of development in Gwadar*
Official documents disclose that the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet headed by then Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin in January this year had approved Rs 100 billion for payment to IPPs, especially CEPC projects, of which Rs 50 billion were released against pending subsidy claims of previous fiscal year and an equal amount would have to be issued as additional supplementary grant in fourth quarter of current fiscal year.
The ECC, in its meeting held on May 28, 2022 presided over by Finance Minister Dr. Miftah Ismail approved remaining amount of Rs 50 billion on the condition that the requisite funding will be provided against future subsidy claims.
Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Port Qasim, Karachi...



















..

The No. 1 steam turbine of the BQPS III 900MW Project in Karachi, constructed by HEI has successfully realized the combined cycle power generation, marking a big step towards the provisional turnover of the 1# Unit of the Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*Under Construction - Mohmand Dam 800MW*

Left Bank Irrigation Tunnel with Blasting , Excavation and Support Works in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction... Diamer Basha Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Matiari Lahore High Voltage Direct Current (HVDC) Transmission Line Project under CPEC ensured environment friendly electricity supply in Pakistan. This BRI flagship project is one of the best masterpiece of Pak China friendship under CPEC..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

High Petrol Prices: 50 MW IPP proposal in Gwadar Port on the cards


GWADAR, Jun. 6 (Gwadar Pro)-After a new hike in petrol prices, a proposal to install a 50 MW In




gwadarpro.pk



​High Petrol Prices: 50 MW IPP proposal in Gwadar Port on the cards​
By Yasir Habib Khan  | Gwadar Pro Jun 6, 2022

GWADAR, Jun. 6 (Gwadar Pro)-After a new hike in petrol prices, a proposal to install a 50 MW Independent Power Producer (IPP)'s plant in collaboration with Chinese power producers in Gwadar is going to be floated in a crucial meeting, which is likely to be held this week in Islamabad between the government and Chinese companies in Gwadar. 
Gwadar electricity shortage that remained atop during PM's visit to Gwadar has finally been listed as the utmost priority among other challenges to be pondered during the course of Gwadar-centric meeting, sources from Ministry of Planning, Development, and Reform revealed. 
Long- and short-term proposals from the PM's side and from China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC), which will also represent other Chinese enterprises, have been laid down and the meeting will greenlight prompt courses of actions to fix electricity issues, sources said. 
For long, Chinese companies have been overstressed by overpriced power production by 8.5 MW generators in Gwadar Free Zone against the backdrop of non-availability of power supply from government. Now on the heels of inflated petrol prices, the cost of electricity has gone up to the roof, putting extreme burden on corporate finance. 
“Before petrol price surged, Gwadar Port used to purchase petrol at a cost of Rs. 20.3 million monthly. Chinese companies in Gwadar Free Zone were charged Rs. 49 per unit accordingly, which was very high. In a new scenario, when Rs. 60 has been increased in petrol price, the monthly purchase cost for Gwadar companies has soared to Rs. 25.5 million. It is more than 25 percent rise,” a COPHC official said. 
COPHC has proposed that if the government allows relevant terms and conditions conferred to IPPs, COPHC in collaboration with Chinese power producers can generate 50 MW sufficiently. “Chinese IPPs’ power cost will be more affordable. This will not only be a shot in the arms of the already functional enterprises but will also embolden new investors to operate in Gwadar Free Zone with a peaceful mind,” he added. 
Currently, in Gwadar free Zone, around 51 companied have been registered. Around 10 companies including CBC, H.K. Sons, Agvon, Linyi Trade City, China Ecological Company, China Harbor Engineering Company, Hengmei, Jintai and others are up and running their functions. 
Chairman COPHC Zhang Baozhong said “We cannot develop until enough electricity is available. At COPHC, we produce electricity by generators which is very expensive. Chinese investors are keen to shift their industries from China to Pakistan. Areas of investment are very diverse and include but not limited to refinery, assembly, petrochemical, and textile. However, without power, the shift might not be possible,” he said. 
“There are strong intentions from Chinese investors to invest $5 million to set up an oil refinery in Gwadar. Once the plan is materialized, job opportunities can be offered to the locals in addition to booming business activities,” he added. 
From the government side, there are many overtures to fix energy crisis in Gwadar. The government plans to import 70-to-100-megawatt Iranian electricity to power up Gwadar Port. The average supply from Iran hovers around 40-70 MW. The 300 MW coal-fired power plant under-construction in Gwadar will be completed by 2023. Another option is to lay down a transmission line of 220 KV from the national grid to Gwadar. 
Gwadar Port is poised to reshape the economic landscape of Pakistan in addition to opening multiple avenues for foreign direct investment. In this regard, Gwadar holds pivotal importance. The development of Gwadar is sine qua non for Pakistan’s development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
World Environment Day 2022 was successfully celebrated at the Karot hydro power project. Local staff & local communities participated. The plant will reduce CO2 emissions by about 3.5mn tons each year, contributing to addressing the challenges of climate change..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,






*Karot Hydropower Project*
Reconstructed Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Catalystic

Sell them off to imf….for few dollars


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
50 units of Volvo Dump trucks have arrived at Karachi port for Diamer Bhasha Dam project.







These trucks will be operated by FWO for multiple hardcore construction operation jobs on site including excavation and tunneling support, access roads etc.

The new Volvo FMX is our most robust construction truck to date and can tackle any tough terrain or construction job. The cab is new, offers more space and excellent visibility along with a driver interface with an adaptable digital instrument display.

The Volvo FMX combines a low instep and powertrain with 440 horsepower and 8x4 axle option. This truck will make the toughest assignments easier – whether there’s a road or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Karot hydropower .. CPEC 
From 2015 to 2022, from blueprint to reality, the Karot Hydropower Project will be fully operational in several weeks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The rotor of the first unit at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project was successfully hoisted.*
On the morning of 11th June 2022, the rotor of Unit#4 was successfully hoisted, achieving another major milestone at the Project. Total weight of rotor is about 406 tons, which is the heaviest hoisting component in the electromechanical equipment of the entire unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Wapda completes another milestone on *Diamer Bhasha Dam project, *successfully completed the breakthrough process of top bench of diversion tunnel two.

*Chilas: 12 June 2022: *Significant and historic progress on Diamer Bhasha Project.. The break-down of the heading of the Diversion Tunnel Two has been successfully completed from the streamside. This will accelerate the completion of the remaining excavation (630 meters) of the Diversion Tunnel's benching work. 

The total length of this di-version tunnel located on the right side of the main dam is 957 meters. The width of the tunnel is 16 meters while the height is 16.9 meters. 

For the construction of the main dam the water of the Indus river is down through the di-version canal along with the di version tunnel will be diverted towards stream. It is clear that construction work on diversion canal at main dam site to divert water from river is underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Households in Gwadar to get solar panels​Jun 10, 2022

“As part of efforts to ease difficulties of people of Gwadar, federal government has decided to provide solar panels for domestic consumers,” Prime Minister Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif announced on Friday, adding that he has directed for the completion of work on transmission lines in South Balochistan by December and a plan for comprehensive off-grid system.

The first step towards the solarization of Gwadar was taken by China in December 2021 when it announced the installation of 3,200 units of solar panels in various houses in Gwadar. The project is being carried out directly with the help of China, which started arriving in January earlier this year.

The Cabinet Committee of Energy had already approved entering into a deal with Iran for new energy purchases. Pakistan is purchasing 102 MW electricity from Iran while the government has finalized a deal with Iran to buy additional 100MW for Gwadar and other coastal areas of Balochistan.

In this regard, Federal Minister for Planning and Development Professor Ahsan Iqbal on Wednesday held a fruitful meeting with Iranian Ambassador to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
Construction work continues simultaneously on 10 sites of Dasu Project, scheduled to start electricity generation in 2026. 
This was briefed in a progress review meeting today chaired by WAPDA Chairman Naveed Asghar Chaudhry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Federal govt restores seven CPEC powerplants’ tax exemption*

The federal government has restored the tax exemption for the seven power plants currently being developed under the China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor (CPEC) project, news sources reported on June 7. The formal announcement of the tax exemption will be made in the budget announcement scheduled for June 10.

Reportedly, the following powerplants have been exempted from tax duties on the import of heavy machinery:


Kohala Hydro Company (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 1,124 MW (date of IA execution: May 25, 2020)
Azad Pattan (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 700.7 MW (date of IA execution July 6, 2020
SK Hydro (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 870.25 MW (date of IA execution: April 11, 2014).
CHIC Pak Power Company (Pvt) Limited – with a generation capacity of 300 MW (date of execution: April 8, 2021).
Thal Nova Power Thar (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 330 MW (date of IA execution November 24, 2017)
Thar Energy Limited – with a generation capacity of 330 MW (date of IA execution November 10, 2017)
Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Company (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 1,320 MW (date of IA execution: December 12, 2019.
However, the government has instructed companies to meet the following criteria in order to avail the tax exemption status:


The company shall enter into an Implementation Agreement (IA) with GOP
The contractor shall submit a copy of the contract or agreement under which he intends to import the goods for the project.
The chief executive or head of the contracting company shall certify that the imported goods are the project’s bona fide requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

NEPRA approves selling price for CPEC’s first Thar coal power plant


ISLAMABAD,June 18(Gwadar Pro) - National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has approved th




gwadarpro.pk





By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Jun 18, 2022



ISLAMABAD,June 18(Gwadar Pro) - National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) has approved the final selling price for 660 megawatts Thar coal-based Engro Thar Powergen Ltd. (ETPL), the regulator said.
ETPL is an early-harvest indigenous-coal based power project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), and the first ever Thar coal-based power plant, which started commercial operation on July 10,2019. Engro Group owns 51% share in the project while China Machinery Engineering Corp. (CMEC) owns 35% share. CMEC is also the engineering and procurement contractor(EPC)of the project. China Development Bank, China Construction Bank and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China provided $621 million for the project while Pakistani banks contributed Rs24.15 billion. The project is located in Thar Block II in Tharparkar district of Sindh.
NEPRA determined the Commercial Operations Date (COD)-stage tariff for the project at Rs14.84 per unit of electricity for the first 10 years, and Rs9.32 for the next 20 years. The levelized tariff for the 30-year concessional agreement period came out asRs12.95 per unit, the notification read.
NEPRA determined the total project cost at $952 million while the coal price has been assessed at Rs67.5 per ton. The imported coal based power plants have quoted coal price of above Rs200 per ton for the month of May in their fuel charges claims submitted to NEPRA.
Documents suggest that the Thar coal-based power plants will not only save big amounts being spent on imported coal but will also provide cheaper electricity, as the final tariff for ETPL is even less than the fuel cost component of imported-coal based power plants for the month of May.
The 1,320MW Thar Coal Block-I is another CPEC project being executed by Shanghai Electric in Tharparkar district.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*720MW Karot Hydropower*

it is expected that by the end of this month, Karot Hydropower is going to contribute Electricity which is clean and green energy for Pakistan. It will help to counter the current load shedding in several parts of the country.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=581131743350785

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Another headrace tunnel sections breakthrough with each other at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project Today dated 21st June 2022.

Almost 4.5km section was one of the difficult section in whole Headrace Tunnel part which have challenging geological conditions due to high water ingress, several fault zones and high over burden.

However, the skilled team comprises of International and National members, made it happen.
Most of the headrace tunnel (23.2km) had already been completed and the concrete lining is in progress between breakthrough sections of Headrace Tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese companies strive to help alleviate Pakistan’s power shortages - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Chinese companies strive to help alleviate Pakistan’s power shortages

By GT staff reporters Published: Jun 23, 2022 09:30 PM






China Pakistan File photo:VCG
China's energy infrastructure developers and operators are striving to help ensure the timely delivery and smooth operation of power facilities in Pakistan, which is coping with severe power shortages amid extreme weather and high coal prices.

Industry sources told the Global Times on Thursday that they had noted the difficulties in Pakistan and their teams were making their best efforts to address the challenges. Some power projects, which are under construction or near completion, are expected to greatly improve power supply in Pakistan, companies said.

China Three Gorges Corp, which is completing the 720-megawatt (mW) Karot hydropower project on the Jhelum River in Pakistan's eastern Punjab province, told the Global Times in an emailed statement on Thursday that when the project starts operating, it is expected to relieve more than 10 percent of the reported 6,500-mW power gap in Pakistan.

A Chinese state-owned energy company told the Global Times on condition of anonymity that the current coal price is so high that it has pushed up the cost of power generation, but the company is operating at a loss to make a contribution to society.

The flagship China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project is expected to improve Pakistan's energy structure and push the country's sustainable development, according to Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian in May. Once fully operational, it will provide stable and affordable energy supply to Pakistan and meet the electricity demand of roughly 5 million locals.

Affected by the Russia-Ukraine conflict, the international coal price has been soaring since March, and while there was a slight drop in May, it is still at a record high, industry experts said.

The knock-on effect of the global energy price surge has led to unprecedented challenges for many developing countries, including Pakistan.

Electricity demand in Pakistan is around 26,000 mW, but supply is only about 19,500 mW, media outlets have reported.

In Karachi, Pakistan's largest city, residents in some areas may experience power outages for 8-10 hours or more every day. In some rural areas, it could be as long as 16 hours a day, media reports said.

High temperatures also put huge pressure on power supply in Pakistan.

China Energy Engineering Corp (Energy China), another major power supplier, is upgrading power supplies in Pakistan, with several key projects recently landing on the ground.

For example, on May 26, the first gas turbine of the Punjab Power Plant Jhang in Pakistan was connected to the power grid for the first time. The 1,263-mW power project was constructed by a subsidiary of Energy China, according to a document the company sent to the Global Times.

After the completion of the project, it will greatly relieve the power shortages of local enterprises and the surrounding area, Energy China said.

As one of the largest gas-fired, combined cycle power plants in Pakistan, the Punjab plant is expected to add 1.3 gigawatts to the country's grid, according to media reports.

This comes just two months after another key project with the participation of Chinese companies - the Bin Qasim Power Station-III (BQPS-III) - completed the first firing of its generation unit of 450 mW in mid-March, which means the engine can serve about 150,000 homes in the city of Karachi, Pakistan.

With an investment of over $650 million, the BQPS-III power plant is the utility's flagship project that will cumulatively add 900 mW of energy to secure Karachi's growing demand.

Energy China said that hydropower projects in Pakistan are also under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SoulSpokesman

@Luosifen 

*After the completion of the project, it will greatly relieve the power shortages of local enterprises and the surrounding area, Energy China said.*

Hopefully the local enterprises and the citizens of the area will be able to afford the power being sold.

Regards


----------



## Luosifen

SoulSpokesman said:


> @Luosifen
> 
> *After the completion of the project, it will greatly relieve the power shortages of local enterprises and the surrounding area, Energy China said.*
> 
> Hopefully the local enterprises and the citizens of the area will be able to afford the power being sold.
> 
> Regards


Did you miss the part where the Chinese companies are operating at a loss to deliver that electricity?

'A Chinese state-owned energy company told the Global Times on condition of anonymity that the current coal price is so high that it has pushed up the cost of power generation, but the company is operating at a loss to make a contribution to society.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Basha Dam..

under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Update on 800 MW Under Construction Mohmand Dam. 
Work is being done simultaneously on nine different sites. It could be operational by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541395177633464321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

I feel invigorated and fulfilled to start my journey with PQEPC: Fazal Rahim


“Here nothing I love more than when we are working with other engaged individuals towards a common




gwadarpro.pk





I feel invigorated and fulfilled to start my journey with PQEPC: Fazal Rahim​ 
By Lesley Liao | Gwadar Pro Jun 27, 2022








“Here nothing I love more than when we are working with other engaged individuals towards a common goal that is the prosperity of Pakistan, and that's what excited me about working here,” said Fazal Rahim, who has been working at Port Qasim Power Plant project for seven years.
The plant is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). During his time at Port Qasim Electric Power Company (PQEPC), Rahim has worked in different departments and performed different tasks in Administration and Security Department, Planning Department, and Commercial and Procurement Department. He has experienced firsthand and learned different sides of what goes into a mega project.
_




Port Qasim Coal-Fired Power Plant, Pakistan_
“The day meeting CEO was an incredible experience. I was a bit nervous at the time but after five minutes I was selected and I had a feeling of achievement, gratitude, euphoria and excitement. It’s a new world for me because this was my first job with a Chinese company. I see this opportunity as a way to contribute to my country in a fast-moving way,” Rahim recalled.
“As a fresh graduate, I had been hired on to a position that was definitely above my skill level at the time, but that then drove into a period of incredible growth. I was working with one of the best teams I've ever been a part of. I was learning new things every day and I was given the latitude to solve problems in my own way and make decisions that influenced the direction of my growth in this company,” Rahim said that working at PQEPC was a completely re-invigorating for him.
Touching on his daily work, Rahim said he used to start each day by going over his schedule. As a Pakistani employee who has an in-depth understanding of local market and suppliers, each day he is assisting the company in finding high-quality local suppliers.
“Being a focal person of PQEPC, I am doing the coordination work with the Pakistan Army and Rangers to ensure the best possible security of the Chinese personals. Having a competitive advantage in language, I am also responsible for the reception and escort work of Chinese and Pakistani media, journalists, companies, and officials, providing them translation services in Chinese, English and Urdu,” Rahim told Gwadar Pro.
“Happiness is a very important thing to have and to live a healthy and enjoyable life, doing something that you love is the feel of fulfilled.” This is how Rahim summarizes his seven years at PQEPC as a business manager. “I was kept surrounded by wonderful leaders and colleagues and everyone appreciate my efforts and encouraged me. After finishing study in China, I start my job here with very strong support from my family which boosts my self-esteem and confidence. Through this job, I have a feeling of fulfilling a purpose, and affect positively my other family members’ lives in a big way.”
_




Port Qasim Coal-Fired Power Plant, Pakistan_
Port Qasim created almost 10,000 direct and indirect jobs for Pakistani engineers and laborers during construction. The operational phase employs about 600 local people annually.
“With poor economic conditions, unemployment is very high in my hometown. There is big competition in big cities for getting a good job. I have many friends who travel abroad for a better future and to support their families, but they are very far from their country and families,” Rahim said.
“After knowing my success story, many of my friends follow my footsteps. through scholarships from the Chinese Government and Confucius Institute, they studied at Chinese universities and now working with different CPEC projects throughout Pakistan. I am very fortunate to start my future career journey with a Chinese project and I feel proud of my work,” Rahim added.
In addition, Rahim said, “I know many local vendors who are working with us since 2015. Now they have very stable business, Chinese companies pay more amount compared with local companies. That’s why all local employees prefer to work here because the pay is higher than local Pakistani companies which improves their quality of life.”
_




Rahim receives award for his outstanding contribution to CPEC by the Chinese Embassy to Pakistan in 2021.
_Rahim and 26 Pakistani staff were given awards for their outstanding contributions to CPEC by the Chinese Embassy to Pakistan in 2021. Rahim said he felt appreciated and acknowledged working for Chinese project. “Pakistan is facing an energy crisis. Up to now, This project is committed to addressing the dire energy shortage in Pakistan and bringing sustainable, reliable and affordable energy to the people of Pakistan,” Rahim said.
“From my childhood, my father was telling me stories about his uncle who used to travel Kashgar through old silk route for trade. Later on, my father and grandfather were working and witnessing the construction of the Karakoram Highway by Chinese engineers and workers. The Chinese are the best workers in the world. Their dedication and commitment to work have almost transformed the dream of the CPEC into a reality," said Rahim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Project Update :* Diamer Basha Dam


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
*Federal govt restores seven CPEC powerplants’ tax exemption*

The federal government has restored the tax exemption for the seven power plants currently being developed under the China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor (CPEC) project.

Reportedly, the following powerplants have been exempted from tax duties on the import of heavy machinery:

Kohala Hydro Company (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 1,124 MW (date of IA execution: May 25, 2020)
Azad Pattan (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 700.7 MW (date of IA execution July 6, 2020
SK Hydro (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 870.25 MW (date of IA execution: April 11, 2014).
CHIC Pak Power Company (Pvt) Limited – with a generation capacity of 300 MW (date of execution: April 8, 2021).
Thal Nova Power Thar (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 330 MW (date of IA execution November 24, 2017)
Thar Energy Limited – with a generation capacity of 330 MW (date of IA execution November 10, 2017)
Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Company (Private) Limited – with a generation capacity of 1,320 MW (date of IA execution: December 12, 2019.
However, the government has instructed companies to meet the following criteria in order to avail the tax exemption status:

The company shall enter into an Implementation Agreement (IA) with GOP
The contractor shall submit a copy of the contract or agreement under which he intends to import the goods for the project.
The chief executive or head of the contracting company shall certify that the imported goods are the project’s bona fide requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
The 720MW Karot Hydropower Project in Pakistan is put into full commercial operation today. It is the first hydropower project under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC invested and developed by CTG. 

With a designed installed capacity of 720 MW, the project is expected to generate 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours of clean electricity annually, saving about 1.4 million metric tonnes of standard coal and reducing carbon dioxide emissions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

NEPRA consults stakeholders on using Thar coal to bring down power tariffs


ISLAMABAD, June 30 (Gwadar Pro) -Pakistan is facing power shortages due to soaring prices of fossil




gwadarpro.pk





NEPRA consults stakeholders on using Thar coal to bring down power tariffs​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Jun 30, 2022



ISLAMABAD, June 30 (Gwadar Pro) -Pakistan is facing power shortages due to soaring prices of fossil fuels in international market. Therefore, the country is looking for cheaper alternatives, including the indigenous Thar coal, to lower its electricity generation costs.
In this connection, officials of National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) on Wednesday sat down with stakeholders including Chinese coal mining and power generation companies to find a way out of the current situation.
Representatives of Thar Coal Energy Board, Sindh Engro Coal Mining Co., Shanghai Electric’s subsidiaries Sino Sindh Resources Ltd. and Thar Coal Block-1 Power Generation Co., China Power Hub and Huaneng Shandong Ruyi (Pakistan) participated in the consulting session, NEPRA said. The participants discussed possibilities of utilising Thar coal and coal from other cheaper sources including Afghanistan to reduce power tariffs and eliminate electricity shortages.
Thar coal is being coined as the only solution to Pakistan’s energy demand. A joint venture of Engro Group and China Machinery Engineering Corp. is operating an open-pit coal mine (SECMC) and 660 MWs mine-mouth power plant (EPTL) in Thar Coal Block-II. Faisal Iqbal, GM technical at SECMC, recently said that their mining capacity will grow from 3.8 million tons per annum (mtpa) to 7.6 mtpa By the end of 2022. After expansion, it will provide coal to two 330MWs power plants in Thar, which are near completion, and the 660MWs Lucky Electric’s power plant being established in Karachi. "By the end of 2023, we plan to enhance our mining capacity up to 15 mtpa to serve other power plants as well." Faisal said. He said that Block-II of Thar have over 2 billion tons of certified coal reserves which can steer Pakistan out of the present crisis.
Shanghai Electric is also about to complete a 1,32- MW coal power plant, together with an open-pit coal mine of 7.8 mtpa capacity in Thar Coal Block-1, which will have a big impact on average electricity costs. Both projects in Block-1 and Block-II were launched under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative.
An official told Gwadar Pro that possibility of utilising cheaper Afghani coal was also discussed. However, the stakeholders pointed out that Afghani coal required blending while most power plants had no such facilities. The meeting decided to put forward workable recommendations to the federal government in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan invites Chinese firms to invest in renewable energy sector​
Chinese delegation interested in energy projects, especially wind corridor in Thatta
BR Web Desk
30 Jun, 2022

*Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif on Thursday invited Chinese companies to invest in the country’s renewable energy sector, especially in solar power.*

The PM expressed these views while talking to a delegation of Chinese state-owned company NORINCO that had called on him in Islamabad, according to a statement.

The delegation was led by vice-president NORINCO International Wang Xiaobing and CEO NORINCO International (Pakistan), Li Chen.

The prime minister also appreciated the company for its role in the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train project, which he said is facilitating hundreds of thousands of commuters in Lahore daily.

He recalled that it was for the first time that open bidding took place in a Government to Government (G2G) project i.e. Lahore Orange Line. He stated that negotiations were held with the lowest bidder, leading to a saving of $600 million, adding that it was a milestone in the development history of Pakistan.

The NORINCO delegation showed keen interest in investing in the wide spectrum of renewable energy projects in Pakistan, especially the wind corridor in Thatta for where a 100 MW wind power project has been proposed.

As per Pakistan’s latest power generation mix, non-renewable energy sources account for over 70% of power generation in the month of May.

The remaining is made up of renewable sources of energy, with hydroelectric power leading the way with 24% of the power generation, whereas wind accounts for 5%, while solar power contributed only 1% to country’s energy needs, with a generation of only 90kWh last month.

NORINCO also highlighted fibre optic along railway lines, copper and iron ore mining at proven reserves, and infrastructure development in big cities as key investment opportunities.

The Prime Minister said Pakistan is open to investment and will facilitate the process. He stated deepening China-Pakistan economic cooperation is critical to Pakistan’s socio-economic uplift, while highlighting the significance of CPEC as transformational project for the mutual benefit and development of both the friendly countries.

Meanwhile, Member of the Politburo of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China (CPC) and Director of the Central Commission on Foreign Affairs of the CPC Yang Jiechi arrived on a two-day visit to Pakistan on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
The Karot Hydro Power Project, the first-ever pin-power investment project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which was invested and developed by the China Three Gorges Corporation (CTG), commenced full commercial operation today.

Karot Hydro Power Project is located on River Jhelum in Punjab Province of Pakistan with a total installation capacity of 720 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Afghan coal only: Sahiwal Coal, China Hub to be treated as bonded warehouses​Mushtaq Ghumman
01 Jul, 2022

*ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to treat Sahiwal Coal Power and China Hub Power Generation Companies as bonded warehouses for the purposes of Afghan coal only, which is cheaper compared to coal of far off destinations, well-informed sources told Business Recorder.*

The decision has been taken by Border Management Committee, comprising Minister for Defence, Khawaja Asif (Convener), Interior Minister, Rana Sana Ullah (Member), Minister for Commerce, Syed Naveed Qamar, (Member) , Secretary Defence (Member), Secretary Interior (Member), Secretary Commerce (Member), Secretary Power (Secretary), Secretary Communications(Member), Secretary Railways (Member), Chief Secretary KP(Member), Chief Secretary, Balochistan (Member), DG MO (Member), Deputy DG (concerned) (Member), Chairman FBR (Member), Chairman Nadra (Member) and Member Customs (Member).

The ToRs of Border Management Committee are as follows: (i) to develop a mechanism for expeditious customs and security clearance at the Pak-Afghan border; (ii) to identify problems that may crop during importation inside Pakistan’s border and ensure institution of a mechanism that allows secure and hassle free transportation of coal within the country; and (iii) to remain posted on the movement of coal imported from Afghanistan within the country and resolve any problem that may hamper its transportation.

First meeting of the Boarder Management Committee was held under the convenership of Minister for Defence on June 20, 2022 wherein a Working Group under the convenership of Secretary Power Division was constituted to prepare a set of proposals for the Committee. Working Group held meetings on June 21 and June 22, 2022 and held extensive discussions.

The second meeting of the Border Management Committee was also held under the convenership of Minister for Defence on June 23, 2022 in the Committee of Power Division. Minister for Commerce also attended the meeting.

The Power Division gave a detailed presentation on the findings/outcome of the Working Group. The representative of NLC informed the forum that they have the additional trucking capacity of 300 trucks per day at Torkham and 20 each at Ghulam Khan and Khalrachi border crossing on 24/7 operation basis subject to availability of one scanner at Khalrachi. It was further noted that these numbers can cater to the needs of Sahiwal coal plant and Hub China Power Plant fully.

After detailed discussion all the members of the committee took the following decisions: (i) Ministry of Interior and FBR will immediately issue notification for 24/7 operations of Khalarchi and Ghulam Khan terminals; (ii) FBR (Customs), Ministry of Commerce and Ministry of Foreign Affairs will immediately issue notification for trans-Pakistan and trans-Afghanistan movement of vehicles of both countries; (iii) FBR (Customs) will ensure 24/7 availability of Clearing Agents at BTs; (iv) Ministry of Commerce and FBR will immediately include coal vehicles in Green Channel at Ghulam Khan and Khalarchi for night operations and BTs where scanners are not installed shall not be used for the time being. This facility will be exclusive for trucks carrying coal for Sahiwal and hub China Power Plants; (v) all the agencies like FBR, NLC, FIA and CAF shall ensure development of additional human resource for smooth 24/7 operations; (vi) for facilitation on Tazkira/Passport of vehicles crew, Ministry of Interior shall hold meeting of the Border Management Committee to issue necessary instructions; (vii) FBR shall take up the matter with Afghan side for extension of WeBOC system for pre-filing; (viii) Sahiwal and China Hub Power will be treated as bonded warehouse for the purposes of Afghan coal only; (ix) an Implementation Committee (IC) has been constituted with the following composition to supervise implementation of agreed roadmap and to resolve day to day issues related to availability of Afghan Custom and other relevant departments, pre-filing of GDs to reduce dwell time, speedy clearance of inbound and outbound vehicles and expansion of infrastructure on Afghan side.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 884 MW electricity, and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dasu Power project Updates...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1199504044183325

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese provider playing increasingly pivotal role in Pakistan’s PV sector


CHENGDU, July 11 (China Economic Net)- “The Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) plans to




gwadarpro.pk





Chinese provider playing increasingly pivotal role in Pakistan’s PV sector​ 
By Wu Siya | China Economic Net Jul 11, 2022



CHENGDU, July 11 (China Economic Net)- “The Alternative Energy Development Board (AEDB) plans to install about 9.7GW of renewable energy power generation systems throughout Pakistan by around 2030. The government’s strong support and policy continuity are strong guarantee of our business development,” noted President of Zonergy Solar Development, Pakistan Richard Guo, while taking an exclusive interview with the China Economic Net.

Minister of State for Petroleum Musadik Masood Malik stated that the PM constituted a task force on solar energy initiatives with a vision to promote sustainable and green energy. The government is working on a comprehensive solar energy package comprising tax waivers and concessionary loans for consumers in a bid to overcome the prolonged power outages. As the Government of Pakistan strives to make transformational changes in the power system by exploring affordable alternative energy sources, Chinese companies are playing a leading role as installers and service providers for on-grid, off-grid, and hybrid energy in the country. Talha Azher, Vice President of Investment Banking, KASB Securities Limited, pointed out in a survey that the total foreign investment in photovoltaic plants of Pakistan is USD 144 million, of which the total Chinese investment in Pakistan reached USD 125 million. “If PV can be installed on every roof, those who suffer from heat and load shedding can generate their own electricity at least for the whole day,” the Minister further suggested.





The Zonergy large-scale ground PV power station [Photo provided to CEN]

A recent list issued by the Alternative Energy Development Board, Ministry of Energy showed that amongst the certified installers under AEDB (Certification) Regulations, 2021, Category C-1 (up to and above 500 kW), Chinese photovoltaics provider Zonergy (Tianjin) Company Limited, which has captured over 30 percent market share of distributed optical storage, is on top of the list of 84 companies.

According to Richard Guo, due to a huge power gap, residential electricity prices remain high, Pakistan has a good market demand for large-scale ground power stations, industrial and commercial distributed power stations, as well as residential rooftop distributed power stations. At present, the first phase-3*100 MW project of the 9*100 MW large-scale ground PV power station contracted by Zonergy has been connected to the grid for power generation. As the largest new energy project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, since it was connected to the grid in 2016, it can generate approximately 500 million kWh of clean electricity every year, which can meet the needs of 200,000 people, while the total carbon dioxide emission reduction reached 17.7 million tons. On the other hand, small PV modules have very broad application prospects in the vast rural areas. “The vast rural areas in the central and northwestern Pakistan are covered with PV water pumping projects ranging from 7.5KW to 30KW, and we have installed thousands of sets of products in these areas,” Guo told CEN.





Group photo of Chinese and Pakistani employees at the project site [Photo provided to CEN]

So far about 430 MW solar projects are operating and connected to the Pakistani grid. The Pakistani government expected that the scale of distributed renewable energy will reach 5-6 GW by 2030, accounting for 25 percent of the total energy. In addition, Pakistan has superior lighting conditions, a large number of villa-style houses and industrial plant roofs, and the overall high energy price. From any point of view, distributed PV have bright prospects.

“Exploration of the more indigenous renewable resources is the key to energy security,” pinpointed Pakistan Economic Survey 2021-22. From a practical point of view, Pakistan still has a high dependence on traditional coal power generation. Nevertheless, whether it is to ensure national energy security or maintain the balance of international payments, there is no doubt that Pakistan needs to vigorously develop PV instead of further development of coal power, which is not conducive to reducing carbon emissions, and will consume a large amount of precious foreign exchange due to imported coal. 





Richard Guo (R4, front row) and project personnel from China and Pakistan [Photo provided to CEN]

Regarding the future prospects of new energy in Pakistan, Richard Guo pointed out that Pakistan has a complete four-level PV power generation system, including large-scale ground power stations, urban distributed, rural distributed, and portable devices. As per International Energy Agency Data shows that Pakistan’s potential exceeds the total requirement in the South Asian Region. “Pakistan has the potential to become the power center of South Asia based on PV and other new energy sources on the premise of further giving full play to the policy advantages of the CPEC and the Belt and Road Initiative.” 

In addition to playing a role in energy, Zonergy has always actively fulfilled its social responsibilities. “We have signed a CSR agreement with the Ministry of Energy of Punjab Province to provide PV facilities and water purification systems for many local hospitals and schools,” said Guo, “moreover, Pakistan still facing the lack of technical talents for power station operation and maintenance. Through our efforts, more than 1000 PV engineers have been trained here. We will cooperate with universities to establish laboratories and set up internship positions to provide a platform for college students who are interested in PV industry and realize the sustainable development of the talent echelon.”





Pakistani employees maintaining PV panels [Photo provided to CEN]

“How to replace prevailing diesel engines with PV energy storage system? it is crucial for carbon reduction and making up for energy shortages in Pakistan. We intend to use sodium-ion batteries as an important storage device, which has more stable performance and lower cost as a kind of advanced technology. In general, in Pakistan’s 41GW energy structure, the proportion of new energy, especially PV, is still very small, so we can say that within 5 to 10 years, the PV industry undoubtedly has a brilliant future. In Pakistan, as a hot field, almost every PV exhibition is crowded, even more lively than various auto show. All of this contains huge opportunities,” Guo look forward to the future full of confidence.

Talha Azher emphasized that China has pledge to move away from coal-based energy generation and promote green energy widely in developing countries. Meanwhile, Pakistani government has set ambitious targets for PV capacity under the IGCEP of 2021. Therefore, Chinese companies can expect a supportive government attitude to investment in PV plants in Pakistan. Furthermore, removal of 17 percent GST would reduce the prices of solar panels. Since a significant portion of solar panels imports are from China, this will have a positive impact on the sales of Chinese PV companies doing business in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW*

Construction works commenced in 2020
8.1MAF water storage and will irrigate 1.2 million acres agricultural land
Annual generation 18,097 GWh
Construction Period: 09 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,...
*Diamer Basha Dam :*

Construction Work is in Progress
Gross capacity: 8.1 MAF
Installed capacity: 4,500 MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
It will generate over 884 MW electricity, and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
Successful Test Run of 1,263MW Thermal Power Plant Completed in Jhang

The China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) has successfully completed a seven-day reliability test run of the 1,263 MW Thermal Power Plant Unit-1 in district Jhang, Punjab.

A spokesperson for the corporation said that Gas Turbine 1’s (GT-1) commercial operations will begin on 6 July after the stopped machines are tested for their heating and cooling.

The plant completed its initial test by generating 403 MW instead of its guaranteed 400 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
CPEC's Karot hydropower project - 720MW

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 
It will generate over 884 MW of electricity and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a clean energy project under CPEC umbrella. 
It will add 884MW to the national grid after completion and entering into commercial operation.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Solar plant to replace 300MW Gwadar coal power project


ISLAMABAD: The Power Division has decided to abandon the 300MW imported coal-based power plant at Gw




gwadarpro.pk





Solar plant to replace 300MW Gwadar coal power project​ 
By Staff Reporter | thenews Jul 26, 2022



ISLAMABAD: The Power Division has decided to abandon the 300MW imported coal-based power plant at Gwadar and replace it with a solar plant.
The project was conceived under the CPEC and approved in 2016, but its formal construction had not started. Now the government wants China to install a solar power plant of the same capacity after the government decided not to install any new power plant based on imported fuel in the future.
“We have decided to abandon the project, but we will have to take up the issue at various CPEC forums with our Chinese counterparts. CPEC projects have sensitivity and importance which is why the Power Division’s decision to replace the imported coal-based project at Gwadar with a solar plant is being kept at a low profile,” an official said.
Federal Minister for Power Division Khurram Dastgir Khan also hinted the government wanted the Chinese power plant at Gwadar to be replaced with a solar power plant of 300MW. Talking to The News, he also added that the government had decided to ban new power plants based on imported fuel and would add new capacity to electricity generation based on local fuel, such as Thar coal, wind, solar, and hydel. “However, the government will continue the policy to install more nuclear power plants,” he added.
More importantly, the minister said, the government has also decided to convert the existing imported coal-based power plants of 3,960MW, including the Port Qasim plant, Sahiwal power plant and China Hub plant, each having the capacity to generate 1,320MW of electricity, to local coal. The fuel import bill had eaten up almost $20 billion in the first 11 months of the last fiscal 2021-22. The initiative is being taken to scale down the fuel import bill and reduce reliance on imported fuel for power generation. The minister said the process to convert the three projects to local coal would take investment and time as boilers of the plants would need some specific changes for calibration with Thar coal.
The Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) for the CPEC had decided in its 6th meeting held in Beijing in December 2016 that a 300MW imported coal-fired power project must be developed on a fast-track basis at Gwadar. The tariff of the project was determined in September 2019, land for the project was acquired in February 2020 and the project management was signed on April 8, 2021. The Nepra also issued a generation licence to the project management. However, the financial close of the project has not yet been completed as it is still under process. The project is still on the list of under-construction CPEC projects. However, its construction has not started yet. That is why top officials of the Power Division have decided to abandon the project and replace it with a solar power plant under its new policy not to install a new power plant base on imported coal in future.
Pakistan is currently importing 30 to 70MW of electricity from Iran under an agreement of 110MW. Sometimes, Pakistan has some fluctuation in electricity import because of demand in Iran. Pakistan had inked a new agreement of importing 100MW electricity for which a transmission line would be laid from Polan (Iran) to Gwadar by the end of 2022, or the start of 2023. The government has also increased its emphasis on laying its own infrastructure in Balochistan and the NTDC will lay a high transmission line of 500kv from Makran coast to Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
5


----------



## khansaheeb

Luosifen said:


> Solar plant to replace 300MW Gwadar coal power project
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Power Division has decided to abandon the 300MW imported coal-based power plant at Gw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwadarpro.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar plant to replace 300MW Gwadar coal power project​
> By Staff Reporter | thenews Jul 26, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Power Division has decided to abandon the 300MW imported coal-based power plant at Gwadar and replace it with a solar plant.
> The project was conceived under the CPEC and approved in 2016, but its formal construction had not started. Now the government wants China to install a solar power plant of the same capacity after the government decided not to install any new power plant based on imported fuel in the future.
> “We have decided to abandon the project, but we will have to take up the issue at various CPEC forums with our Chinese counterparts. CPEC projects have sensitivity and importance which is why the Power Division’s decision to replace the imported coal-based project at Gwadar with a solar plant is being kept at a low profile,” an official said.
> Federal Minister for Power Division Khurram Dastgir Khan also hinted the government wanted the Chinese power plant at Gwadar to be replaced with a solar power plant of 300MW. Talking to The News, he also added that the government had decided to ban new power plants based on imported fuel and would add new capacity to electricity generation based on local fuel, such as Thar coal, wind, solar, and hydel. “However, the government will continue the policy to install more nuclear power plants,” he added.
> More importantly, the minister said, the government has also decided to convert the existing imported coal-based power plants of 3,960MW, including the Port Qasim plant, Sahiwal power plant and China Hub plant, each having the capacity to generate 1,320MW of electricity, to local coal. The fuel import bill had eaten up almost $20 billion in the first 11 months of the last fiscal 2021-22. The initiative is being taken to scale down the fuel import bill and reduce reliance on imported fuel for power generation. The minister said the process to convert the three projects to local coal would take investment and time as boilers of the plants would need some specific changes for calibration with Thar coal.
> The Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) for the CPEC had decided in its 6th meeting held in Beijing in December 2016 that a 300MW imported coal-fired power project must be developed on a fast-track basis at Gwadar. The tariff of the project was determined in September 2019, land for the project was acquired in February 2020 and the project management was signed on April 8, 2021. The Nepra also issued a generation licence to the project management. However, the financial close of the project has not yet been completed as it is still under process. The project is still on the list of under-construction CPEC projects. However, its construction has not started yet. That is why top officials of the Power Division have decided to abandon the project and replace it with a solar power plant under its new policy not to install a new power plant base on imported coal in future.
> Pakistan is currently importing 30 to 70MW of electricity from Iran under an agreement of 110MW. Sometimes, Pakistan has some fluctuation in electricity import because of demand in Iran. Pakistan had inked a new agreement of importing 100MW electricity for which a transmission line would be laid from Polan (Iran) to Gwadar by the end of 2022, or the start of 2023. The government has also increased its emphasis on laying its own infrastructure in Balochistan and the NTDC will lay a high transmission line of 500kv from Makran coast to Gwadar.


What would happen if the US attacks Iran and knocks out the Iranian grid, hypothetically speaking of course?-"Pakistan is currently importing 30 to 70MW of electricity from Iran under an agreement of 110MW."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

The areas of Pakistan that depend on Iranian electricity would lose power. 30 to 70 MW isn't a whole lot though, probably just covers the border areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Luosifen said:


> Solar plant to replace 300MW Gwadar coal power project
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Power Division has decided to abandon the 300MW imported coal-based power plant at Gw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gwadarpro.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solar plant to replace 300MW Gwadar coal power project​
> By Staff Reporter | thenews Jul 26, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Power Division has decided to abandon the 300MW imported coal-based power plant at Gwadar and replace it with a solar plant.
> The project was conceived under the CPEC and approved in 2016, but its formal construction had not started. Now the government wants China to install a solar power plant of the same capacity after the government decided not to install any new power plant based on imported fuel in the future.
> “We have decided to abandon the project, but we will have to take up the issue at various CPEC forums with our Chinese counterparts. CPEC projects have sensitivity and importance which is why the Power Division’s decision to replace the imported coal-based project at Gwadar with a solar plant is being kept at a low profile,” an official said.
> Federal Minister for Power Division Khurram Dastgir Khan also hinted the government wanted the Chinese power plant at Gwadar to be replaced with a solar power plant of 300MW. Talking to The News, he also added that the government had decided to ban new power plants based on imported fuel and would add new capacity to electricity generation based on local fuel, such as Thar coal, wind, solar, and hydel. “However, the government will continue the policy to install more nuclear power plants,” he added.
> More importantly, the minister said, the government has also decided to convert the existing imported coal-based power plants of 3,960MW, including the Port Qasim plant, Sahiwal power plant and China Hub plant, each having the capacity to generate 1,320MW of electricity, to local coal. The fuel import bill had eaten up almost $20 billion in the first 11 months of the last fiscal 2021-22. The initiative is being taken to scale down the fuel import bill and reduce reliance on imported fuel for power generation. The minister said the process to convert the three projects to local coal would take investment and time as boilers of the plants would need some specific changes for calibration with Thar coal.
> The Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) for the CPEC had decided in its 6th meeting held in Beijing in December 2016 that a 300MW imported coal-fired power project must be developed on a fast-track basis at Gwadar. The tariff of the project was determined in September 2019, land for the project was acquired in February 2020 and the project management was signed on April 8, 2021. The Nepra also issued a generation licence to the project management. However, the financial close of the project has not yet been completed as it is still under process. The project is still on the list of under-construction CPEC projects. However, its construction has not started yet. That is why top officials of the Power Division have decided to abandon the project and replace it with a solar power plant under its new policy not to install a new power plant base on imported coal in future.
> Pakistan is currently importing 30 to 70MW of electricity from Iran under an agreement of 110MW. Sometimes, Pakistan has some fluctuation in electricity import because of demand in Iran. Pakistan had inked a new agreement of importing 100MW electricity for which a transmission line would be laid from Polan (Iran) to Gwadar by the end of 2022, or the start of 2023. The government has also increased its emphasis on laying its own infrastructure in Balochistan and the NTDC will lay a high transmission line of 500kv from Makran coast to Gwadar.


On the news of building a “high transmission line” across the Makran coast, should Pakistan considering building some of SEZs on the coast rather than so far inland. It would help keep production costs down but would require workers to move to these areas. It’s the same model for a lot of industrializing nations.


----------



## Luosifen

FuturePAF said:


> On the news of building a “high transmission line” across the Makran coast, should Pakistan considering building some of SEZs on the coast rather than so far inland. It would help keep production costs down but would require workers to move to these areas. It’s the same model for a lot of industrializing nations.


I'd focus on getting Gwadar fully operational first, current energy supply isn't enough as companies so far have had to rely on generators importing fuel. Once you get Gwadar running smoothly you can build future SEZs quickly based on lessons learned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

Luosifen said:


> I'd focus on getting Gwadar fully operational first, current energy supply isn't enough as companies so far have had to rely on generators importing fuel. Once you get Gwadar running smoothly you can build future SEZs quickly based on lessons learned.


Fair enough


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Jul 27, 2022
NAVEED BUTT

ISLAMABAD: Power projects including 1124 MW Kohala and 700.7 MW Azad Pattan HPPs as well as 1,320 MW Thar Coal power plant project will be taken up in the coming meeting of the Pakistan-China Joint Energy Working Group (JEWG) which would be held in the first week of the next month (August).

The Power Division highlighted the agenda for the forthcoming 9th JEWG meeting and discussed power projects in pre Joint Coordination Committee meeting held on Tuesday, here in Islamabad.

Federal Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiatives Ahsan Iqbal presided over the meeting to review the progress made in preparation for the 11th JCC meeting expected to be convened next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3234412650215570

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Minister for Finance meets with Chinese power generation companies​ 
By Staff Reporter | Ministry of information Jul 29, 2022



Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Mr. Miftah Ismail held a meeting with delegation of Chinese power generation companies at Finance Division Thursday.
Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives Mr. Ahsan Iqbal, Federal Minister for Power Mr. Khurram Dastgir Khan, Mr. Zafaruddin Mehmood SAPM, Mr. Tariq Fatmi SAPM, Rana Ihsan Afzal, Coordinator to the PM on Commerce & Industry, Coordinator to the PM on Economy Mr. Bial Azhar Kayani, Chairman NEPRA and senior officers attended the meeting.
The Chinese delegation led by CEO China Hub Coal Power Project Mr. Ren Lihu, CEO Sahiwal Coal Power Project Mr. Li Xin and CEO Port Qasim Power Plant apprised the meeting about their issues. The chair highlighting the importance of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in the progress and development of Pakistan emphasized that the present government is determined to facilitate and enhance cooperation with the Chinese companies working on different projects in Pakistan.
The meeting listened their issues and assured the delegation to address and resolve the issues at the earliest to ensure smooth working and timely completion of their projects and thereby paving a way in the development and prosperity of Pakistan.
The Chinese delegation thanked the chair for addressing and resolution of their outstanding issue.









Minister for Finance meets with Chinese power generation companies


Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Mr. Miftah Ismail held a meeting with delegation of Chinese




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Under Construction Mohmand Dam Hydro Power Project
Right Bank having a 3.5 km length with a 1km access Tunnel has been started. These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and a small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

CPEC: 330MW TEL successfully synchronized with National Grid​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 4, 2022







_Workers celebrating the 1st synchronization of TEL with National Grid. [Photo provided to Gwadar Pro] _
THARPARKAR, Aug. 4 (Gwadar Pro)- The 330MW Thar Energy Limited Power Plant (TEL), a mine-mouth lignite-fired power plant under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) at Thar Coal Block II, Sindh, was successfully synchronized with the National Grid on Wednesday.
Chief Minister Sindh Syed Murad Ali Shah, in the presence of HUBCO officials and their local and Chinese partners, clicked the computerized control system, which is a significant development to add 330MW uninterrupted electricity to the National Grid.
"Thar Coal has brought a positive change in the life of local people by creating employment, education, and medical facilities," said Murad Ali Shah.
The Project is a joint venture among Hub Power Company Limited (HUBCO), Fauji Fertilizer Company Limited (FFC), and China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), which is also the EPC contractor.
The foreign financing for the Project was arranged via a Chinese syndicate led by China Development Bank whereas the local financing has been arranged via a syndicate led by Habib Bank Limited.
The project started construction in May 2018 from the sponsor's equity to ensure a timely Commercial Operation Date (COD) and early utilisation of the local resources. The financial close of the project was achieved in January 2020.
Now, the project has successfully reached its commissioning phase and COD is expected by the end of this month. The Thar Energy Limited Plant utilizes indigenous Thar coal sourced by Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC), a joint venture initiative of which HUBCO is also a shareholder. The utilization of indigenous fuel is a development that will further revolutionize the Pakistani energy sector.
It will enable the nation to become proficient in supporting its own energy needs through local resources rather than allocating funds to import fuel, which will significantly decrease the country's import bill.




_Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah synchronizes the plant with Grid. [photo provided to Gwadar Pro] _
The TEL power plant has created numerous direct employment opportunities for the locals of Thar and adjoining communities. TEL and Thal Nova (another venture between HUBCO, Thal Limited, Novatex, CMEC, and Descon) have jointly employed over 3,700 locals for the construction.
TEL is the first coal-fired power plant in the country to be run entirely by the Pakistani workforce. Similarly, the Thal Nova power plant is also near completion. Collectively, these two power plants will provide 660 MWs of affordable and indigenous electricity. 









CPEC: 330MW TEL successfully synchronized with National Grid


Workers celebrating the 1st synchronization of TEL with National Grid. [Photo provided to Gwadar Pr




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 
It will generate over 884 MW of electricity and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Luosifen said:


> I'd focus on getting Gwadar fully operational first, current energy supply isn't enough as companies so far have had to rely on generators importing fuel. Once you get Gwadar running smoothly you can build future SEZs quickly based on lessons learned.


We need SEZs to feed CPEC and then CPEC feed SEZs



ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa,
> It will generate over 884 MW of electricity and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.
> 
> 
> View attachment 868280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868282


Wow that is almost 1Giga watt of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,
CMEC commissions 810 MWs power plant in Jhang​APP
Sat, 6 Aug 2022, 






BEIJING, Aug 06 (APP): The China Machinery Engineering Corp. (CMEC) successfully commissioned two gas turbines (405 MWs each) of the Punjab Thermal Power Ltd. (PTPL) power plant in the Jhang district.

We have started simple-cycle commercial operations from the two RLNG-based gas turbines of total 810 megawatts capacity, PTPL said. Work on the 443 MWs steam turbine is also underway at fast pace to achieve the combined-cycle commercial operations, it added.

CMEC executed the project as the EPC (Engineering, Procurement and Construction) contractor, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

PTPL has also signed an agreement with CMEC for operating the two gas turbines until the steam turbine is put into commercial operations, after which the two parties will renew the agreement to include the combined-cycle operations as well, an official of the CMEC explained.

Work on the steam unit is almost complete but will take around six more months in achieving commercial operations due to complicated pre-commissioning procedures including chemical cleaning of the boiler, the official said. The plant has a total combined-cycle capacity of 1242 MWs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..,
Looming Energy Security and Sino-Pak Solar Cooperation: A Policy Review​By Mehmood Ul Hassan Khan

The latest published report from the Pakistan’s board of investment, out of the $144 million foreign investment in Solar PV plants, $125 million is from China, accounting for nearly 87 percent of the total.

Among the 530MW cumulative generation capacity in Pakistan, 400 MW (75 percent) is generated from Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, the first ever power plant capable of generating solar energy in Pakistan, owned by the Punjab government and built by China’s Tebian Electric Apparatus Xinjiang New Energy Co. With 400,000 solar panels spreading over 200 hectares of flat desert, the plant was initially launched with a capacity of generating 100 MW of power for Pakistan.

Moreover, there has been the addition of 300 MW power generation capacities with 3 new projects in Pakistan, and there are numerous planned projects reported for the Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park with a cumulative capacity of 1,050 MW in the country which should be started as soon as possible and the best solution for its early execution is to seek help from Chinese companies. Thus, enhanced solar energy cooperation should be mantra of the incumbent government in the country.

Chinese companies are also the major suppliers to many PV Projects in Pakistan such as Mini Solar grids in KP and ADB Access to Clean Energy Program,this means that Chinese companies have been supporting the Pakistani government and its private sector in the solar energy installation and production.

The Chinese sponsored and supported solar mini-grid stations in Jandola, Orakzai, and Mohmand tribal districts are nearing completion, they will provide uninterrupted, cheap, green, and clean energy.

Pakistan Solar Energy Market is expected to record a Compound Annual Growth Rate (CAGR) of 2.5 percent from 2022 to 2027. Unfortunately, the Average Utilization Rate (AUR) of the operational Solar PV plants is approximately 19 percent far from the over 95 percent utilization rate in China, representing huge opportunities to be tapped. Therefore, both countries should extend their cooperation in solar energy production as soon as possible.

In Pakistan, the inadequacy of power always leads to surging electricity tariffs and foreign exchange expenditure on imported energy is aggravating the necessity for the country to be more independent in power generation. Thus, solar energy cooperation between China and Pakistan is a must.

Currently, thermal power is still the main producer of electricity in Pakistan, accounting for 59 percent of the total installed capacity. Imported fuel has put a heavy burden on our treasury.

Solar PV is significantly cost-effective when compared to imported energy, LNG, and gas. According to World Bank, Pakistan requires only 0.071 percent of its total land area, mainly in Baluchistan and interior Sindh, to achieve the benefits of solar power.

It is estimated that complete transformation of the energy sector shifting from fossil fuel to clean energy, mainly solar, will achieve miracles in the country. In this regard, the Chinese companies have already shown keen interest to support Pakistan and its people alike for initiating robust growth trend of Pakistan’s solar consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*Karot Hydropower Project – *
First CPEC Project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. The Project was put into full commercial operation on 29th June 2022. 
With a designed installed capacity of 720 MW, and annual generation is 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
On August 11, relocated N15 road & Tunnel within the Suki Kinari Hydropower Project scope has been opened for traffic. The existing N15 highway, will be inundated with the reservoir impounding therefore relocated N15 was constructed at higher elevation.

On August 12, 2022, the last Stator frame has been hoisted successfully and lowered into the unit pit. The total lifting weight was 335 Tons which was accomplished with the help of the tandem operation of Bridge cranes. The Project has four (04) generating units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Karot Hydropower Project – 
First CPEC Project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. The Project was put into full commercial operation on 29th June 2022. With a designed installed capacity of 720 MW, and annual generation is 3.2 billion kilowatt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Chinese power plants brought down Pakistan’s electricity prices in July​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Aug 22, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Aug. 23 (Gwadar Pro) - As per the monthly electricity generation data released by National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA), Pakistan, three power plants built by Chinese corporations have brought down the average cost of energy in the country to Rs10.98 per unit in July from Rs15.84 per unit in June 2022.
This will result in a big relief for consumers, as Central Power Purchasing Authority (CPPA) has sought Rs4.70 per unit in monthly Fuel Price Adjustment (FCA) for the month of July as compared with Rs9.91 per unit FCA for June 2022. It translates into an Rs5.21 per unit reduction in electricity prices for the month of July.
Ismail Iqbal Securities, a stock brokerage firm, in their research report has attributed the reduction in electricity prices to a 48% increase in generation of hydropower and 59% increase in nuclear power generation during July as compared with June.
According to the data, the 720 megawatts Karot hydropower plant contributed 393.5 million units of electricity in July as compared with 298 million units in June. The power plant not only provided additional electricity but also mitigated the negative impacts of the 969 MWs Neeum Jhelum hydropower plant’s closure after encountering a fault on July 6. Neelum Jhelum generated 107 million units in July as compared with 619 million units in June.
Karot, which started full-scale commercial operations on June 29, is built by China Three Gorges Corporation (CTG) at a cost of nearly $2 billion as the first hydropower project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The plant has a fuel cost factor of Rs1 per unit being paid to Azad Jammu and Kashmir government as water usage charges.
On the other hand, the 1,100 MWs Karachi-2 power plant, or K-2, which remained shut during June, generated 347.65 million units of electricity in July at a fuel cost of less than Rs1 per unit. Also, the 1,100 MWs K-3 power plant, which attained full generation capacity recently, contributed 755 million units in July compared with 398 million unit in June, at a fuel cost of less than Rs1 per unit. Both power plants were built by Chinese state-run corporations.
The data shows that all other determinants remained largely unchanged and the real difference was made by the three mentioned power plants.









Chinese power plants brought down Pakistan’s electricity prices in July


ISLAMABAD, Aug. 23 (Gwadar Pro) - As per the monthly electricity generation data rele




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## NiuBiDaRen

LONG LIVE THE CHINA-PAKISTAN ALLIANCE!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*4500MW Diamer Basha Dam* – 
Construction of Diversion Tunnels

An important structure for the construction of the main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnels 1&2 is about 2000m (912m & 1041m). Due to the larger cross-sectional area of horseshoe-shaped tunnels (220m²), the excavation was divided into layers. 

The excavation on both tunnels is in progress from multiple work fronts however Diversion Tunnel 2 progress is advancing ahead.

The concrete lining in the completed section has already been commenced with steel formwork trolley.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
BEIJING, Aug 21 (APP): The last stator frame at the *Suki Kinari hydropower project* has been hoisted successfully and lowered into the unit pit.

The stator weighed 335 tons and the task was completed with the help of bridge cranes. The project has four electricity generation units with a combined capacity of 884 megawatts.

The run-of-river facility is one of the early-harvest clean energy projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Gezhouba Group, China is implementing the project at around $2 billion, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

Also, the 5-kilometre-long relocated portion of National Highway 15 (N-15) is open to traffic. The existing portion of N-15 will submerge in the reservoir of the Suki Kinari hydropower project; therefore, the new road was constructed at a higher elevation. The new road also has a 411-metre-long tunnel.

The project is expected to complete by the end of 2023 or mid 2024, an official said. He said that the powerhouse and reservoir parts of the project were at advanced stages of completion. However, the 24-kilometre-long headrace tunnel is the most challenging part of the project due to unpredictable terrain, tough weather conditions during winters and dewatering issues, he said.

Gezhouba has deployed the most skilled workforce and state-of-the-art machinery at the tunnel sites and presently excavation and lining works are underway from both upstream and downstream sides, he said.

The project will add around 3 billion units of cheap electricity into the national grid annually after completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

CPEC: NTDC connects 330MWs Thal Nova power plant with national grid​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Aug 25, 2022



ISLAMABAD, Aug.25(Gwadar Pro) - The National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) connected the fourth 330MWs mine-mouth power plant built under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative at Thar coal Block II with the national grid.
“We successfully provided back feed supply/seller's interconnection facility for Thal Nova power plant through 500kV Thal Nova-Matiari transmission line,” NTDC said on Wednesday. The back feed supply energized the power plant for testing its electrical equipment, the statement added. After completion of the testing, the power plant will start contributing cheaper electricity to the national grid, NTDC said.
Thal Nova is one of the four 330MWs mine-mouth power plants installed at Thar Block II under CPEC. Engro Powergen Thar is already producing 660MWs electricity from its 2*330MWs power plants since 2019 while the 330MWs Thar Energy Ltd. started power generation recently.
The Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) will supply coal to the Thal Nova power plant together with the other three power plants. China Machinery Engineering Corp. (CMEC) is the EPC contractor and minority shareholder of the project. The power plant will utilize 1.9 million tons of coal to generate 2.24 billion units of electricity per annum. The project has been financed by Habib Bank as well as Chinese banks.
NTDC further said that it has connected all five power plants at Thar coal Block I and Block II with the national grid to evacuate cheaper electricity.









CPEC: NTDC connects 330MWs Thal Nova power plant with national grid


ISLAMABAD, Aug.25(Gwadar Pro) - The National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) connected the




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*1530 MW Tarbela Dam's 5th Extension*

Tarbela 5th Extension (T-5) To bring about Multifaceted Environmental and Economic benefits .
• Installed Capacity of Tarbela Dam to increase from 4888 MW to 6418 MW .
• T5 project will cost $807 million and will be completed by 2024.
• Provision of the 1.34 billion Units of Low Cost and Green Energy on average annually..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Water has flowed over the under construction Mohmand Dam.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1122301978642112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1317531529055130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After flood....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Under Construction Diamer Bhasha Hydropower Project*..

Construction activities are going on at Dyamar Bashadim project’s di-version tunnel, di-version canal, inlet, outlet, left and right abatement and other sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Under Construction Pakistan's Mega Project - Diamer Basha Dam, (4500MW)*

The construction activities are in progress at different components of the Project.

On Completion, Diamer Basha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. With an installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, the project will provide more than 18 billion units per annum to the National Grid. 

The construction of Diamer Basha Dam will also have a positive impact on the annual energy generation of the existing hydel power stations including Tarbela, Ghazi Bartoha etc. which will increase by another 2.5 billion units.

In addition, the life of Tarbela Dam, which has been playing a pivotal role in the progress of the country since 1974, will also increase by another 35 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Last breakthrough of the Headrace Tunnel at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project took place on 8th September 2022.

23.2Km long headrace tunnel is being excavated through different access Adits/Tunnels. 
More than 3kilometer long tunnel sections (Adit A7- Adit A7a) breakthrough with high-accuracy alignment with the grace of Almighty ALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

*Islamabad, 9 September :* China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd (CSAIL), in collaboration with Pakistan-China Institute (PCI), invited the international top industry consultants, social and environmental experts, power industry enterprises, officials of Government of Pakistan (GOP), students and scholars, to a Forum on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Power Projects and launch of a Report on “Overview of Pakistan’s Power Sector and its Future Outlook”. 

More than 150 people attended the event, including the Federal Minister for Energy Khurram Dastgir Khan, Shahjehan Mirza, Chairman of PPIB. Director of the Political & Information Office of the Chinese Embassy in Islamabad, Wang Shengjie, Senator Mushahid Hussain Sayed, Chairman Senate Defense Committee & PCI, I and other senior executives of Chinese enterprises in Pakistan.

CSAIL actively implements the Belt and Road Initiative and participates deeply in the construction of CPEC Projects and has 3 CPEC projects including the Karot Hydropower Project. With more than 30 years of experience in the development and utilization of clean energy projects, such as hydropower, wind power and solar energy, China Three Gorges Corporation (CTG) has accumulated valuable practical experience in the Pakistan’s electricity market, conducted in-depth studies and research on Pakistan’s Power Sector, and accumulated

The report “Overview of Pakistan’s Power Sector and its Future Outlook” was jointly prepared by CSAIL with the assistance of relevant think tanks such as PCI, National University of Science and Technology (NUST), Sustainable Development Policy Institute (SDPI), and other relevant think tanks and dozens of senior experts and scholars from Pakistan’s Power Sector. 

The report systematically summarizes the practical achievements in the construction of CPEC Power Projects, analyzes the current situation of Pakistan’s Power Sector, highlights the achievements of CPEC Power Projects, and looks forward to the future development direction of the industry. 

Participating Pakistani experts and scholars said that in the past, there were serious shortages in the electricity supply in Pakistan, so CPEC was launched and it has helped alleviate this problem of power shortage. The Chinese government strongly making great contributions to the energy security of the Pakistani people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,,.
An artery highway’s reinstatement by DASU HPP: KKH, the main access to the northern area of Pakistan, was crippled due to the heavy rainfall.

DASU HPP of CGGC, taking on its social responsibility as a Chinese enterprise and mending the key path urgently, wins its good image





















...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Govt to pay Rs50 billion to Chinese IPPs​September 10, 2022






*ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan has promised to make payments of Rs50 billion to four China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) power plants early next week to save them from default and send a positive signal across the border ahead of a visit by Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif.

The decision was made on Friday in a meeting attended by Pakistani and Chinese stakeholders. Finance Minister Miftah Ismail presided over the meeting, which was also attended by the heads of Chinese power producers.

The meeting discussed the outstanding payments to the Chinese IPPs in Pakistan and other hurdles faced by them, according to a statement issued by the Ministry of Finance.

An official said that it was decided during the meeting that the Power Division would pay Rs50 billion to four Chinese power plants in local currency instead of US dollar.

Power producers will buy US currency from the market and stagger their overseas payments aimed at putting minimum pressure on the rupee. The government may conclude the Rs50 billion transactions as early as Tuesday, said the official.

Despite making nearly 90% payments against the billed amount, Pakistan still owes Rs74 billion to Sahiwal power plant, owned by Huaneng Shandong Ruyi group.

Similarly, the government will have to make a total payment of Rs70 billion to Port Qasim power plant and another Rs32 billion to Engro Powergen plant. The outstanding amount in favour of Hub power plant stands at Rs65 billion.

The payment of Rs50 billion to the four plants will partially address their financial woes, as Pakistan has not yet been able to fulfill its promise of opening a bank account for saving the Chinese power plants from circular debt.

The financial condition of the Chinese power plants has deteriorated significantly due to delay in clearance of their dues, largely on account of idle capacity payments and partially on account of power purchase cost.

The government of Pakistan owes at least Rs269 billion to 12 Chinese power plants as of this week, according to officials.

The finance minister also gave instructions to give a clear roadmap to the Chinese producers for clearing all outstanding amounts by June next year.

However, the government of Pakistan has made similar promises in the past too. Just before his visit to Beijing in February this year, former prime minister Imran Khan authorised payments of Rs50 billion to the CPEC power plants.

He also promised to open a dedicated bank account to save the Chinese IPPs from circular debt. But it did not happen.

Sources said Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif may also soon go to Beijing and the government was keen to send a positive message before his visit.

The finance minister expressed the resolve of the government to provide all kinds of facilities to Chinese investors, according to the official statement. He assured the Chinese IPPs that their concerns would be addressed and resolved immediately.

The minister also formed a technical committee comprising representatives of Finance and Power Divisions to address concerns of Chinese investors.

The IMF has asked Pakistan to first negotiate with the Chinese producers and seek a reduction in the return on equity, and extend the debt repayment period from the current 10 years before clearing their dues.

As a result, Pakistan has already given a written assurance to the IMF that it will “strive to reduce capacity payments, as we pay the arrears, either by renegotiating the PPAs [Power Purchase Agreements] or by lengthening the duration of bank loans”.

Pakistan also told the IMF that reimbursing high fuel prices resulted in the country falling behind in payment of capacity charges owed to the Chinese power producers.

However, a Chinese energy expert argues that the financial impact of negotiations and debt restructuring of CPEC power plants could be Rs10 billion – Rs50 billion annually.

He added that even to achieve this all involved international parties would have to change their guarantee or investment body, with limited effect in rupee terms.

According to the Chinese authorities, the IMF has neglected the loss sustained by power distribution companies whose financial impact was Rs500 billion annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, a CPEC clean energy project with total capacity of 884MW, achieved another remarkable milestone! Joint efforts by both Chinese & Pakistani staff always make steady progress for the ongoing CPEC project!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

Chairman WAPDA Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani (Retd) visited Dasu Hydropower Project, being constructed on River Indus, upstream of Dasu town in Upper Kohistan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. 

During the visit, the Chairman witnessed construction activities on various sites of the project including inlet areas of diversion tunnels, main access tunnel, power house cavern, right bank access road, WAPDA colony and the contractor’s camp. Member (Water) WAPDA and Commissioner Hazara Division accompanied him during the visit. Dasu project management and representatives of the consultants and the contractors were also present on the occasion.

Earlier, the project management briefed the Chairman about pre and post-flood scenario on the project. He was briefed that construction activities have resumed on as many as 9 sites after the recent floods. Concerted efforts are being made to complete diversion system of the project by April 2023 to start construction work on main dam. The project is likely to start electricity generation by November 2026. 

It is worth mentioning that the 4320 MW-Dasu Hydropower Project is being completed in two stages. 

At present, WAPDA is constructing stage-I with installed generation capacity of 2160 MW and annual energy generation of 12 billion units of low-cost and environment-friendly electricity. 

The stage-II, when implemented, will also provide 9 billion units to the national grid. On completion of the both Stages,

Dasu will become the project with highest annual energy generation in Pakistan i.e., 21 billion units on the average. WAPDA is spending Rs. 17.34 billion on the schemes relating to resettlement, environmental management and social development in the project area. About 3722 jobs, including 1945 for locals, have so far been created, which will increase to 8000 mark during peak construction period of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
Dasu Hydropower Project is a run of river project on the Indus River located 7km upstream of Dasu Town, District Kohistan (Upper), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The site is 74km downstream of proposed Diamer Basha Dam site and 345km from Islamabad. Project will generate 4320MW (12 Units x360 MW each) hydroelectric power with annual energy of 21445GWh and will be developed in two Stages (I&II).

Stage-I will generate 2160MW (06 Units x 360MW each) with annual energy of 12,222GWh.
Stage-I will be completed in five (05) years. The project is being financed by the World Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
September 16, 2022: Members of the Board of Management of Diamer Basha Consultants Group visited the Diamer Basha Dam site. The Board members of the Consultant's Group reviewed the ongoing construction activities at various sites of main Dam, Diversion Canal, Tunnels, Inlet and Outlet, Lab and Left and Right Abutments. Major (Retd.) Ghulam Raza, Deputy Project Manager of Diamer Basha Consultant's Group briefed the board members about the ongoing construction progress at various sites. Members of the Board of Management also visited WAPDA Thor Colony. Chief Executive Officer Diamer Basha Dam Company Aamir Bashir Chaudhry briefed the delegation about the WAPDA colony Thor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Minister highlights importance of CPEC for regional progress​September 15, 2022





A delegation of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) headed by its President Overseas Zhang Guoliang called on Minister for Finance Miftah Ismail in Islamabad. 
He briefed the Minister on investment in CPEC projects and presented the company’s report. Expressing sympathy over the loss of lives due to the floods, Zhang Guoliang offered his company’s support for the flood relief work. On the occasion, the Finance Minister highlighted the importance of CPEC projects in the development of Pakistan.

A delegation of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) headed by its President Overseas Zhang Guoliang called on Minister for Finance Miftah Ismail in Islamabad on Wednesday.
He briefed the Minister on investment in CPEC projects and presented the company’s report.
Expressing sympathy over the loss of lives, properties and infrastructure due to the recent devastating floods in Pakistan, Zhang Guoliang offered his company’s support for the flood relief work.

On the occasion, the Finance Minister highlighted the importance of CPEC projects in the development and progress of the region and strengthening the fraternal ties between Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karot Power Plant..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 884 MW of electricity and is expected to be completed by end of 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Thar Energy Limited's 330MW plant to commence operations from *October 1, 2022.*​BR 







*Thar Energy Limited (TEL), a joint venture between Hub Power Company Limited (HUBCO), Fauji Fertilizer Company Limited (FFC) and China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), has successfully achieved commissioning, with Commercial Operations Date (COD) to take effect from October 1, 2022.*

The development was shared by majority stakeholder HUBCO (60% stake) and FFC (30%) in separate notices to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Friday.

“TEL is a joint venture between HUBCO, Fauji Fertilizer Company Limited (FFC) and China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), formed for the purposes of establishing a 330 MW Mine-Mouth Coal-Fired Power Generation Complex at Thar Block II, District Tharparkar, Sindh, Pakistan under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)," said HUBCO in its notice.

“The project has successfully achieved commissioning, with the COD to take effect from October 1, 2022, in terms of the Power Purchase Agreement dated July 27, 2017 entered into between TEL and the Central Power Purchasing Agency (Guarantee) Limited,” read the notice.

The company said that the latest development would enhance the collective power generation capacity of HUBCO and its group companies to 3,251 MW through the plants spread over Balochistan, Punjab, Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Sindh.

“The TEL project will be generating low cost energy from indigenous Thar coal thus reducing burden on national foreign exchange resource,” it added.

The development comes as the incumbent government looks to enhance its electricity generation capacity by utilising indigenous sources to meet the country's energy needs.

Earlier this month, Federal Minister for Energy Khurram Dastgir said as per his government’s energy policy, every new electricity generation plant in Pakistan will be set up using domestic sources i.e. hydel, solar, wind and Thar coal.

The development is critical as the country seeks to lower the import of energy commodities that is burning a hole in the national kitty, especially in the wake of Russia-Ukraine conflict, which has sent prices of gas and coal soaring, leaving little space for net energy importing countries like Pakistan.


Meanwhile, HUBCO appreciated the support extended by the Government of Pakistan, Government of Sindh, the Government of China and other private stakeholders over the completion of the project, it added in the notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Construction work on multipurpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project has been carrying out day and night. Resultantly, the project is moving ahead with a good pace.

It will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water, generate 800 megawatt (MW), contribute 2.86 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity annually to the National Grid and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 16,700 acres of new land will also be irrigated because of Mohmand Dam. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Third power plant launched on Thar coal​Use of indigenous coal can lower cost of electricity production, cut import bill

Salman Siddiqui
October 01, 2022






The ministry emphasised the need for a comprehensive assessment of the sustainability of domestic resources such as natural gas and Thar coal before restricting the use of imported fuels. PHOTO: FILE
*
KARACHI: *Pakistan has successfully launched a third power plant with the capacity of 330 megawatts on the indigenous Thar coal, helping the country to produce electricity at a significantly lower cost, cutting energy import bills and saving foreign exchange reserves.

This is the third plant on local coal (dirty fuel) operating within the mine vicinity in Tharparker district in Sindh. Accordingly, the total installed power production capacity increased to 990 megawatts on Thar coal in three-years to date.

“The project has successfully achieved commissioning, with the commercial operations date (COD) taking effect from October 1, 2022,” the Hub Power Company (Hubco) said in an announcement at the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Friday.

Power production on Thar coal stands as the third cheapest source among as many as 124 plants operating on various fuels including gas, RLNG and oil in the country, according to the latest government merit order dated September 16, 2022. 

The power production on Thar coal costs Rs4.39 per unit (kilowatts per hour) at present. This is including fuel (coal) costs at Rs3.74 per unit, according to the National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC).

The merit order suggests that high-speed diesel is the most expensive fuel used to produce electricity, costing Rs75.04 per unit at present. The government, however, will first fully utilise the low-cost fuel-run plants to meet local demand and only take production from other expensive plants in case demand spikes.

Earlier, the country cumulatively saved foreign exchange worth $200 million by taking 660 megawatts from Thar coal between July 2019 and February 2022, an official of Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company (SECMC) told the media in February 2022.

The latest project of 330 megawatts is owned by Thar Energy Limited (TEL). This is a joint venture between Hubco, Fauji Fertiliser Company Limited (FFC) and the China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), the announcement said.

Hubco’s share price increased 1.16% (or Rs0.80) to close at Rs69.91 with 3.42 million shares at PSX.

The previous two plants, with a cumulative capacity of 660MW on local coal, are being operated by Engro Powergen Thar (Private) Limited (EPTL). This is a joint venture among Engro Powergen, CMEC, and Habib Bank Limited (HBL).

Power production on local coal is estimated to increase to 2,600MW by the end of next year (December 2023), as other mine-mouth power projects in the pipeline come online.

While there are 13 blocks of coal in Thar, and each is of a different size, the planned production will include coal from block-I and II.

SECMC (which operates only block-II) can produce 5,800 MW of power from its block which may or may not happen. So far, companies have achieved financial close only for 2,600 MW, the company official said.

It has been learnt that due to large coal reserves, it is not necessary to utilise all Thar coal for power production and that scientists are considering converting coal into liquid and gas so other industries, including fertiliser manufacturers, can also utilise the coal.

Pakistan has 175 billion tonnes of coal reserves in Tharparkar alone, equivalent to 50 billion tonnes of oil equivalent (TOE) which is more than Saudi Arabian and Iranian oil reserves. The reserves equal to 2,000 trillion cubic feet (TCF) of gas which is 68 times higher than Pakistan’s total gas reserves.

Thar coal can meet Pakistan’s electricity demand for several centuries and, as all the coal reserves will not be utilised for power production, there could be many other uses for the excess coal.

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 1st, 2022.._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.




*
Chairman WAPDA visits Tarbela Dam, T-5 Hydropower Project*

T-5 Project scheduled to start power generation in 2025, Chairman briefed
September 27, 2022: Chairman WAPDA Lt Gen Sajjad Ghani (Retd) has said that Tarbela Dam has been phenomenally contributing towards economic and social development in Pakistan since its completion in 1974. Under-construction Tarbela 5th Extension Hydropower Project (T-5) will increase its hydel generation.

Chairman WAPDA expressed these views during his visit to Tarbela Dam today. He had a detailed round of Ghazi Barrage downstream of Tarbela Dam, intake, penstock and power house sites of T-5 Project, Tarbela Hydel Power Station and Tarbela 4th Extension Hydel Power Station.

Earlier, GM Tarbela Dam/PD T-5 Project briefed the Chairman about effective operation and benefits of Tarbela Dam. He was also briefed about the progress on the under-construction T-5 Project, which is scheduled for generation in 2025. GM (Power) Tarbela made a presentation about the matters related to the operation and maintenance of the 3478 MW-Tarbela Hydel Power Station and the 1410 MW-Tarbela 4th Extension Hydel Power Station.

Tarbela Dam has been a vital project for irrigated agriculture and economy of the country, because it provides water for agriculture, mitigates floods and generates a sizeable quantum of low-cost and environment friendly hydel electricity to the National Grid. As many as 64 million acre feet of water are released annually from Tarbela Dam to meet irrigation needs of the country. 

In addition, Tarbela Hydel Power Station and Tarbela 4th Extension Hydel Power Station have contributed 540.37 billion units and 17.30 billion units green, clean and cheap electricity to the National Grid respectively since their commissioning. 

Tarbela has the singular honour of possessing more than half of the total installed capacity of hydel generation in Pakistan. With completion of under construction 1530 MW-T-5 Project, the existing installed capacity at Tarbela will rise from 4888 MW to 6418 MW.


----------



## ghazi52

..,
*Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project*

Stage-I will generate 2160MW (06 Units x 360MW each) with annual energy of 12,222GWh.
Stage-I will be completed in five (05) years. The project is being financed by the World Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

./././
*Pakistan's Karot Hydropower Station operates safely for 100 days..*

Good news came from the Karot area of Punjab province, Pakistan. The Karot Hydropower Station invested and constructed by China Three Gorges Corporation has been operating safely and stably for 100 days, with a cumulative power generation of 1.537 billion kWh.

The Karot Hydropower Station is the first hydropower investment project in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. All units were put into operation on June 29 this year. 

The total installed capacity of the power station is 720,000 kilowatts, which can meet the electricity demand of the local population of 5 million, and is expected to reduce carbon dioxide emissions by about 3.5 million tons per year.

Image source: China Three Gorges Corporation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Newly inaugurated Coal Power Plant creating jobs, easing fuel import cost


THARPARKAR, Oct 10, (Gwadar Pro)-As Pakistan successfully launched its third power plant w




gwadarpro.pk





By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Oct 11, 2022




THARPARKAR, Oct 10, (Gwadar Pro)-As Pakistan successfully launched its third power plant with capacity of 330MW on indigenous Thar coal, the newly inaugurated coal power plant is lighting up villages, creating jobs and cutting the cost of fuel imports. 
To decrease reliance on expensive imported fuels for electricity production, the Thar Energy Limited (TEL) power plant, under CPEC Block II completed by Hubco company in the district of Tharparkar, has been made operational and was inaugurated by Prime Minister Shahbaz Sharif and Foreign Minister Bilawal Bhutto on Monday. 
The Prime Minister also laid the foundation stone of the railway line project to connect the Thar Coal Power projects.
According to Chief Minister Sindh Murad Ali Shah, by the end of this year, the production capacity of the power plant is expected to reach 2,640 megawatts. The Sindh CM also claimed that Thar's coal-fired power generation will benefit the national exchequer by $2 billion by the end of 2022. 
Around 12,500-gigawatt electricity from Thar coal has been added to the national grid, hence bringing down the production cost of electricity to Rs17 per kWh compared to the Rs24per kWh electricity produced by LNG, and Rs37 per kWh from imported coal.
“Thar Coal Block II spends 2 per cent of its profits on social development in Thar district, employing at least 3,303 people from the region including women”, stated the minister.
He added that there is also a scholarship worth Rs75 million on vocational training and 23 schools were established under the project. A hospital with a 120-bed capacity has also been constructed under the project, where hundreds will be able to receive daily medical treatment.
The coal-fired, mine-mouth power plant of 330 megawatts is owned by Thar Energy Ltd — which is a subsidiary of the Hub Power Company Ltd (Hubco) with a 60 per cent shareholding.
The country’s oldest and largest independent power producer (IPP), Hubco will now have collective power generation capacity of 3,251MW with power plants in Baluchistan, Punjab, Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*4500MW Diamer Basha Dam – Construction of Diversion Tunnels*

An important structure for the construction of the main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnels 1&2 is about 2000m (912m & 1041m). Due to the larger cross-sectional area of horseshoe-shaped tunnels (220m²), the excavation was divided into layers. 

The excavation on both tunnels is in progress from multiple work fronts however Diversion Tunnel 2 progress is advancing ahead.

The concrete lining in the completed section has already been commenced with steel formwork trolley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
*Suki Kanari hydropower project,* 
CPEC’s clean energy project successfully completed another remarkable milestone!..
The combined efforts of Chinese and Pakistani staff have made tremendous progress in the all ongoing CPEC project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
The excavation of deepest Pressure shaft System has been completed successfully at Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.

On October 22, 2022, the breakthrough of upper pressure shafts (PS1&PS2) occurred successfully. The Pressure shaft system consist of 6 pressure shafts and 8 horizontal pressure tunnels and overall depth/elevation difference is almost 740m which break the world record of deepest pressure shaft system of Sinclare Hydropower station in Ecuador. 

The completion of excavation laid down the solid foundation for steel liner installation which are already in progress at completed sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest construction activities...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> *4500MW Diamer Basha Dam – Construction of Diversion Tunnels*
> 
> An important structure for the construction of the main dam, the total length of the Diversion Tunnels 1&2 is about 2000m (912m & 1041m). Due to the larger cross-sectional area of horseshoe-shaped tunnels (220m²), the excavation was divided into layers.
> 
> The excavation on both tunnels is in progress from multiple work fronts however Diversion Tunnel 2 progress is advancing ahead.
> 
> The concrete lining in the completed section has already been commenced with steel formwork trolley.
> 
> View attachment 886972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 886973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 886974


Is this dam still on schedule to be completed by the end of the decade?


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Shahbaz Rana
November 06, 2022​

*ISLAMABAD: *According to the draft minutes of the 11th Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of the CPEC, both the sides have also agreed to strengthen capabilities of the law-enforcement agencies and investigators.


*Energy cooperation*

The draft minutes suggested that Pakistan had not been able to achieve its goal to fast-track the work on some of the CPEC energy projects, although it once again gave a commitment “to maintain the tax and tariff policies stable”.

Iqbal had suggested that China should expedite work on 701MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project, 1124MW Kohala Hydel Project and 1,320MW Thar Block-I Shanghai Electric Co Power Plant, including 7.8mpta Mine. These projects have achieved 90% milestones for financial close.

The draft document stated that financial closure would remain dependent on clearance by a Chinese insurance company that was suffering badly due to non-payment of energy dues by Pakistan.

China has not backed out from its demand that Pakistan should timely clear the outstanding dues and set up a revolving bank account.

“The Chinese side appreciated the efforts made by the Pakistani side to fully pay the tariff of CPEC energy projects in a timely manner and hoped for a further increase in the tariff settlement ratio to ensure repayment of the bank loan and normal operation of CPEC energy projects”, according to the draft minutes.

The minutes referred to the CPEC Energy Project Cooperation Agreement signed in 2014, stating “the Chinese side hopes that the Pakistan side would establish a revolving account soon”.

Pakistan has set up an Energy Fund before the Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif’s departure to Beijing but it is not equal to the revolving bank account.

In a positive development, China has agreed to help Pakistan meet its energy needs from indigenous resources through conversion of coal into other products for domestic demand as well as exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
*Under-construction T-5 Project*, which is scheduled for generation in 2025.
Tarbela Dam has been a vital project for irrigated agriculture and economy of the country, because it provides water for agriculture, mitigates floods and generates a sizeable quantum of low-cost and environment-friendly hydel electricity to the National Grid. As many as 64 million acre-feet of water are released annually from Tarbela Dam to meet irrigation needs of the country.

In addition, Tarbela Hydel Power Station and Tarbela 4th Extension Hydel Power Station have contributed 540.37 billion units and 17.30 billion units green, clean and cheap electricity to the National Grid respectively since their commissioning.

Tarbela has the singular honour of possessing more than half of the total installed capacity of hydel generation in Pakistan. With completion of under construction 1530 MW-T-5 Project, the existing installed capacity at Tarbela will rise from 4888 MW to 6418 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
China Three Gorges South Asia Investment Ltd (CSAIL), a subsidiary of CTGI, held a "Public Open Day" event at the Karot Hydropower Project in Pakistan.
After 7 years of construction and nearly 5 months of safe operation, the Karot Hydropower Project opens to the public for the first time and welcomes the local community to pay a visit.

With the theme of "Clean Energy, the Karot Hydropower Project around me", engineers showed visitors the spillway, dam, power plant, and other facilities of the project and explained its comprehensive benefits. During the event, school bags and stationery items were donated to the local school students.

Located on the Jhelum River in Pakistan's eastern Punjab Province, the Karot Hydropower Project is expected to annually generate 3.2 billion kWh of power, reducing 3.5 million tonnes of CO2 emissions per year and benefiting 5 million local people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
FO says verdict in Dasu bus attack demonstrates Pakistan’s commitment to counter terrorism​Naveed Siddiqui
November 14, 2022

The Foreign Office (FO) on Monday said that the verdict in the 2021 Dasu bus attack case had demonstrated Pakistan’s “abiding commitment to counter terrorism”.

The statement from FO spokesperson Mumtaz Zahra Baloch comes days after an anti-terrorism court in Hazara awarded a death sentence to two men after convicting them for planning the attack.

Mohammad Hussain and Mohammad Ayaz of Matta tehsil in Swat district were charged with planning the bus bombing, which killed 13 people, including nine Chinese workers on July 14, 2021.

Responding to a question at a weekly press briefing today, Baloch said that the FO had noted the judgment passed by the relevant court and the details released by the local police.

“While specific queries may be directed to the relevant authorities, the proactive investigation, prosecution, and judgment in this case have once again demonstrated Pakistan’s abiding commitment to counterterrorism,” she said.

The spokesperson extended deepest condolences to the victims’ families and promised that Pakistan remains committed to the safety and security of Chinese workers, projects, and institutions in the country.

“The ironclad Pakistan-China All-Weather Strategic Cooperative Partnership will never be undermined by hostile forces,” Baloch vowed.

The attack​Thirteen people — including nine Chinese nationals, two personnel of the Frontier Constabulary and two locals — were killed and 28 others sustained injuries when a coach carrying them to an under-construction tunnel site of the 4,300-megawatt Dasu hydropower project fell into a ravine in the Upper Kohistan area after an explosion last year.

The Chinese and Pakistani nationals worked on the Dasu hydropower project in the Upper Kohistan district.

Although the Foreign Office had initially termed the incident an accident, the government later said traces of explosives had been found and that “terrorism could not be ruled out.”

China had later announced that it was sending a team to Pakistan to deal with the aftermath of the incident.

After more than a year, on November 11, ATC Hazara judge Sajjad Ahmad Jan announced judgement in the case in the Haripur prison in the presence of the accused.

After the completion of interrogation by police, the ATC had ordered the shifting of the accused to the Haripur Central Jail where they’re tried by the judge via a video link.

The prosecution’s records showed that a car carrying 100-120kg explosives hit the bus, while the bomber’s body parts suggested that he was not a Pakistani national.

The then foreign minister, Shah Mahmood Qureshi, had said that the bombing was carried out by Pakistani Taliban militants backed by the Indian and Afghan intelligence agencies and that Afghan soil was used for its planning and execution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.
Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project
Stage-I will generate 2160MW (06 Units x 360MW each) with annual energy of 12,222GWh. 
Stage-I will be completed in five (05) years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Inauguration Ceremony Ski Kanari Transmission Line.
The 75 kilometer long 500 KV transmission line is being constructed at a cost of Rs 18704 million.
Electricity generation from the 884 megawatt ski edge hydropower project through the transmission line will be added to the national grid.
Ski Kanari hydropower project was launched with a serious sum of $2100 million in 2017 under CPEC.
The project will generate approximately 3.129 billion units of electricity annually.
The project created more than 6000 people employed, the power plant will start producing electricity in November 2024.
Domestic, agricultural and industrial consumers will benefit from the cheap electricity generated by the Ski Kanari Hydro Power Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,
*Under Construction Diamer Basha Dam - 4500MW*

Construction work is being carried out on 10 different sites, which include excavation of dam abutments from the top, diversion tunnel, diversion canal, power intake, permanent access bridge and access roads. 
Scheduled for completion in 2029, Diamer Basha Dam will have a gross water storage capacity of 8.1 MAF to irrigate 1.23 million acres of additional land. It will have installed power generation capacity of 4,500 MW, and provide 18 billion units of green and clean hydel electricity to the National Grid per annum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
CPEC Karot hydropower Project built infrastructure around the project.

The 200 meter long bridge for vehicle, 277 meter long bridge for pedestrians and a 7.3 kilometer long road were also constructed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The first 660-megawatt unit of Shanghai Electric 1,320 MW Thar coal-based power plant has been connected to the national grid.

The addition of low-cost electricity from indigenous resources as a good news and added that it was the fruit of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative.

Shanghai Electric is the sponsor of 2*660 MWs ultra-supercritical coal-fired power plants in Block-I of the Thar desert in Sindh province. The project also includes an integrated coal mine of 7.8 million tons per annum capacity.

The other 660 MW unit will also be connected to the national grid on Monday (Dec 5) after which both units will collectively start contributing 1,320 MWs electricity to the national grid.

At this stage, the power plants will start contributing electricity to the national grid for testing purposes before commencing commercial operations, a source said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Horse_Rider

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> The first 660-megawatt unit of Shanghai Electric 1,320 MW Thar coal-based power plant has been connected to the national grid.
> 
> The addition of low-cost electricity from indigenous resources as a good news and added that it was the fruit of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative.
> 
> Shanghai Electric is the sponsor of 2*660 MWs ultra-supercritical coal-fired power plants in Block-I of the Thar desert in Sindh province. The project also includes an integrated coal mine of 7.8 million tons per annum capacity.
> 
> The other 660 MW unit will also be connected to the national grid on Monday (Dec 5) after which both units will collectively start contributing 1,320 MWs electricity to the national grid.
> 
> At this stage, the power plants will start contributing electricity to the national grid for testing purposes before commencing commercial operations, a source said.



I very much appreciate your posts and have been reading them for the past many years despite creating an account recently. Ap current list of power / CPEC projects post ker sake hain for projects that were stopped but kick started by the current govt? It can include any kind of project, doesn't need to be just power. Thank you!

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction updates....
Suki Kinari Hydropower Project located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 884 MW of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
WAPDA, Management of Diamer Bhasha Dam Project moved a heavy stone containing ancient carvings to a safe place. This rock with ancient carving was coming under the construction work on Right Bank Peripheral Road in Khanberi area of Diamer. 

The stone measuring 1.74 meters long and 0.96 meters high and weighing several tons has been temporarily moved to contractors camp in Bushidas with all security measures. This historic rock will be transferred to the museum in Chilas after the museum is established. 

Advisor Cultural Heritage Diamer Bhasha Dam Project Faryal Gohar and other senior officials of WAPDA and contractors were present on this occasion. 

WAPDA, under the Cultural Heritage Management Plan of Diamer Bhasha Dam Project, is working to protect thousands of ancient carvings in the project area. 

The plan include preservation and transfer of thousands of historical carvings from the project area and restore Chilas Fort to establish a museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Under Construction Diamer Basha Dam Project: *(4500MW)
The construction activities are in progress at different components of the Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
*Glimpses from Under Construction Mohmand Dam - 800MW*

The Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is being constructed on Swat River approximately
48 km from Peshawar City in Mohmand Tribal Districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP)
Province.The Project is a multipurpose facility with the following objectives:

i-Hydropower generation of 800 MW.
ii-Flood control.
iii-Irrigated agricultural development of 6,773 hectares.
iv-Drinking water supply of 13.30 cumecs to Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
It is worth mentioning that WAPDA is constructing the *4320 MW Dasu Hydropower Project* at River Indus in Upper Kohistan District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province. 
The project is being completed in two stages.
At present, WAPDA is constructing stage-I with installed generation capacity of 2160 MW and annual energy generation of 12 billion units of low-cost and environment-friendly electricity. 
The stage-II, when implemented, will also provide 9 billion units to the National Grid. On completion of the both Stages, Dasu will become the project with highest annual energy generation in Pakistan i.e., 21 billion units on the average.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*Chilas ( *20th December 2022 ): The process of interviewing shortlisted candidates for internship program in partnership with Diamar Bashadim Project and Agha Khan Rural Support Program Diamer completed. 17 candidates out of 18 Junior Engineers (DAE Civil) selected for internship on 19th December. 

Shortlisted... 
Geologists - 10. 
Civil engineers shortlisted 4. 
During internship, eligible candidates will also be given the opportunity to work with contractors.


Wapda, Diamer Bhasha Development Company

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,
*Glimpses from under Construction Suki Kinari Hydropower Project*
The project is located on Kunhar River in the beautiful valley of Kaghan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, will generate over 884 MW of electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sapei

Seems like Pakistan has many high-profile dam construction projects ongoing. Does anyone have a list? 

I guess that once these are completed, Pakistan will be over its energy shortages and it will fuel extensive economic growth.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,
The Chinese Government would further increase investment in the power sector of Pakistan, said Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong while addressing the Health, Safety and Environment (HSE) ceremony held here.

The National Electric Power Regulation Authority (NEPRA) has celebrated the outstanding achievements of NEPRA’s licensees in Occupational HSE.

Chairman NEPRA, Tauseef H. Farooqi chaired the ceremony while the Chinese ambassador graced the event as Chief Guest.
The Ambassador appreciated NEPRA’s efforts of organizing an amazing ceremony and shedding light on various CPEC energy projects initiated by the Chinese Government in Pakistan vis-a-vis HSE and reiterated his government’s resolve to help Pakistan’s Power Sector.

“The Chinese Government would further increase investment in the power sector, especially in renewable energy,” Mr. Rong added.

Chairman NEPRA, remarked that HSE issues are at the forefront of his priorities and therefore each licensee shall strive hard to improve its performance in this area.

He also elaborated that NEPRA through its PwS drive is making tremendous headways by developing safety protocols and conducting awareness sessions which have resulted in a decrease in accidents and electrocutions.

Ambassador Nong Rong and Chairman NEPRA Tauseef H. Farooqi presented awards to the top-performing organizations. UCH & UCH-II Power (Pvt.) Limited was recognized as the top performer and presented Gold Award, followed by Foundation Power Company (Daharki) Limited with the Silver whereas the Bronze award was shared by Karachi Nuclear Power Generating Stations, M/s Chashma Nuclear Power Generating Stations, and Nishat Power Limited.

Similarly, NEPRA also recognized eighteen individuals from power companies for their outstanding safety performance in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Large number of technical job opportunities with Contractor Power China:
Diamer Basha Dam Project Contractor M\S Power China required experience, skillful & technical professional personnel in the following technical trades. 
50 Steel Fixer, 45 Carpenters, 45 Labour, 25 mason, 22 welder, 7 electricians, 6 painters, 03 Driller, 03 Drivers and 02 Crane Operator.
Data for these vancancies will be shared with contractor very soon. 
Source: Joint Employment Committee, Diamer Basha Dam Project & Diamer Basha Dam PR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
In Sindh's Tharparkar area, a project was launched on Friday to produce 330 MW of power using local coal.

According to Member of Parliament Mahes Kumar Malani, using domestic coal to generate energy would lessen the need for imported fuel. The launch of the project means that around 3,000 MW of power may now be generated from Thar coal.

According to the PPP legislator, 100,000 megawatts of power may be created from Thar's coal resources for 200 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608678391888379904

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Hub Power Company Limited (HUBCO)’s 330-megawatt (MW) power plant, fired by Tharparkar’s coal, formally started supplying electricity to the national grid on Friday in Islamkot. Inaugurated by the Minister of State, Mahesh Malani, this fresh addition of 330MW will take Thar’s coal contribution to power generation up to 3,000MW.*

Due to bad weather, Sindh Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah’s flight was cancelled, leaving him unable to inaugurate the power plant. The Chief Executive Officers of Hubco Group and ThalNova, Kamran Kamal and Saleemullah Memon briefed the minister about the project.

The project is part of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), and is a joint venture among Hubco, Thal Engineering, Novatex Limited and China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) which is also the EPC (Engineering, Procurement, and Construction) contractor. The construction of the plant began in March, 2019, but was delayed due to the Covid-19 pandemic.

ThalNova will utilise the indigenous coal being mined by Sindh Engro Coal Mining Company in Thar Coal Block II. The cost of power generation from Tharparkar’s coal stands at Rs9 per KW/hr. In comparison, the electricity produced from imported coal costs at least Rs20 per KW/HR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Under Construction Dasu Hydropower Project*

The Chinese company is working 24 hours a day according to three shifts on Dasu Hydropower Project.
After the completion of Dasu Dam project, 4320 MW electricity will be generated.
Thousands of employment opportunities have already been created on the project.

Dasu Hydropower Project to generate Electricity by the end of 2026.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..
*884MW - Suki Kinari HPP (under construction)*
The construction activities are in progress with severe weather conditions. The civil and electro-mechanical works are going on.
The construction activities were started in 2017 and expected completion date of the project is 2024.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------

